# Going Towards Where I Want To Be



## QueenofSquats (Sep 30, 2002)

Finally after 2 years of training, from 27% to 8% bf..now 15%...I have learned alot...this forum has helped me clean my diet and from eating like a girl, start eating like a bodybuilder..always use to think too much fat is bad, now after the switch from C180 to 80 a day and increasing fat I feel so much better and had loads of strength to do my intense leg workout to day...
Starting at 105lbs 15bf%


Day 1 MON- 30 Sep
Woke up a bit sore from heavy shoulder workout last night and than teaching a yoga class.

Meal 1:9:00 am
1/2 cup oats with 2 tsp flaxmeal, (first time had oats with water usually use to have it with unsweetened soya milk) actually it didn't tase a awful as I thought, although miss having soya milk ..will get use to it I guess...soon..
2 whole eggs+ 5 eggwhites scrambled in organic olive oil non-stick spray. (multivitamin+ glutamine+ green tea)
C30 P35 F13 

got all the meals ready, while my roommate watches me in disguish (is she really going to eat that much..lol)

biked to the gym (20 mins...feeling good..want to put max in my workout today)

WORKOUT: LEGS:
Warm up Dumbbell Squats 1Set/18
Ready for action
SQUATS 8/45x45 (felt it in my shoulders, always the bar is so big, for my shoulders) 
the music giving me motivation...(all the gay guys my gym is 98% guy looking at me, and weight I am squatting...impressive...gives me more motivation)
8/45+25+45x25 wow!!! killer
last set back to 8/45x45

rest supersets and gaintsets
Deadlifts with lunges
3Sets 8/85-3/8/15

Hip Ab 3/8-140+ Hip Ad 3/8-150+ 1 set of each inbetween without rest leg kick backs1/8-60+ 
leg curl1/8-100 (ouch could only do 6 switch to 80 for 4 more reps)+ hamstring curl 1/8-100

Leg Press+Hack Squat+Leg Extension
3/8-45x25+3/8-45x45x25 on each side+3/8-30(light)

wow!!! great workout, felt it, heartbeating fast cause of super/gaint set no rest...catching my breath...stretching felt good...did some yoga breathing to get the body/mind centered...

Meal 2: 5mins after workout 11:45am
1 strawberries, 11/2 choc whey, 3Tbsp heavy cream+ glutamine
C2 P28 F15

Meal 3: after 30mins 12:20 pm
1 Ezielkiel wrap (good stuff), 2tsp all-natural peanut butter, 1 whole egg+ 6 eggwhites with small portion of veggies (mushrooms, pepper, green onion, 2 olives, onion)
C32 P38 F15

Off the train a client...

Meal 4: 3:30 pm
4 oz grilled chicken breast with indian spicy (hot stuff) mix greens, 1 oz avocado, 2 tsp flaxseed oil
C6 P33 F15

Meal 5: 6:30 pm
same without avocado plus red pepper
C6 P33 F15

Meal 6: 10:00 pm
same with 1 tsp flaxseed oil no pepper only greens
C4 P33 F8

before bed at 12:00 midnight
green tea+ multivitamin+ glutamine

Overall the energy level was great, biked around and trained clients most of the day...felt good on the road of achieving my goals of the best my body can be...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice work, it'll be interesting to follow.  Can you explain your method of recording the weights, sets, and reps, I don't get your numbers.....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks TP,
Todays legs workout, when I wrote 3 means 3 sets, I did 8 reps mostly except warm-up, & 1 sets of in between gaint sets with compound exercises to make the workout more intense and not to give the legs any rest inbetween (burning more calories like that too)
so Squat 3 sets of 8 
1 set 8- weight 45 plus large bar plus 45 on each side total weight=135
2 set 8- increased the weight 45x25 on each side
total weight=185
3rd set same as first set + did 2 more reps
not much rest inbetween

Than I did superset of deadlifts and lunges
3 sets of 8
deadlift bar weight 45x 15 on each side total weight= 75
so in 3 is sets 8 is reps and the remaining is weight
Hope I could explain it well, let me know if you like more details
Cheers


----------



## QueenofSquats (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry, let me write it properly
3 means 3 sets
8 are reps
45x25 is the weight


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Sorry, let me write it properly
> 3 means 3 sets
> 8 are reps
> 45x25 is the weight



I get it.  Thats quite confusing.

x is means "by" or "times" so to me it reads 45 pounds by/times 25 reps.

You should just write the weight times the reps, i.e. 95 x 8.  Of course whatever you prefer, its just easier to read.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 1, 2002)

Tues Oct 1 2002:
can't believe its already Oct, this year has gone by so first, had a very active day yesterday came back home already 10:00 pm on my feet since 8:30am, had a great night sleep woke up at 8:30am today, felt a bit sore in shoulders...legs were fine, I am surprised as I worked them really hard yesterday and biked around alot...thats a good sign, that the body is fit..

had the same breakfast as yesterday C30 P32 F13
oats with 2tsp flaxmeal+ 2 whole eggs, 5 eggwhites.

(usually in the morning my ab defination shows and I can see my 4pack..lol...seriously..)today I notice as I have suddently increased my fat & protein and reduce carbs maybe its a bit drastic increase in calories so I am cutting portions a bit and reducing P/F a bit..

11:30-12:15 workout

Chest/Triceps:
Started with full strength, have good energy
                 Sets  Reps  Weight
Incline Fly       3     8      25 tried 30
                        30 (couldn't do it)                      

Pec Fly           3     8      70 tried 80                                                               (couldn't do it)

Bench Press       3     8      50 switch to 45                                last set  
Flat Flys         2     20
(lost strength by now, disappointed as last week I went heavier on chest, I guess! due to lowing carbs and changing the diet, will see how I do next week)

Superset
Tricep Dips       3    8   on body weight
Tricep Pushdown   2    8   100
                  1    8   80
Tricep Extension  3    8   25
Tricep Overhead   1    18  25
Stretched

average workout, felt sore 

12:20pm
Meal 2: protein shake reduce portion of cream to 2tbsp, shake didn't taste that good..oh well!!!
C2 P28 10

1:00pm
Meal 3: 1 Ezekiel wrap, reduce portion 1tsp peanut butter, 1whole egg+5eggwhites with few veggies, 2 oilves
C32 P35 F12

Meal 4/5/6:
same reduce portion 3oz grilled chicken breast, greens, flaxseed oil
C6 P25 F11
C6 P25 F12
C4 P25 F8

Total: P170 C80 F66
craved apples, unsweetened cocoa with unsweetened soya milk, but didn't give in..had green tea instead...proud of myself...a bit concerned maybe calories have gone too low, don't want to lose muscle!!! will see for a week and than make changes...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Queen, looks like you are making to many changes w/o seeing how your body reacts.  When you make a conscious decision for a change, give it at least a few weeks before you reevaluate.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi TP, so should I keep P200 C80 (50 non-training)
F80...as I feel fine eating that much p/f, sleeping better actually, but I feel my abs geeting a bit flabby...should I give it time to see or reduce to P170 CSAME F66, what do you think...I am a impulsive person...lol...very spontaneous too...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Spontanaity and impulsiveness are excellent attributes, even in bodybuilding, but not with respect to diet.  If you are constantly changing it up you WILL NEVER know what is really working for you.

Make a change and stick with it.  Give it time.  Unless you are piling on the pounds give any nutritional change at least 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks TP...I guess!! I am been over-ambitious, you are right, I should give it 4 weeks, I will keep it the same and not make any changes...Cheers


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Good girl.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 2, 2002)

Had a long day yesterday, walked back home from gym (40mins), after last meal craved a latte (great cafes around my house), didn't give-in, instead bought stevia, and made unsweetened cocoa C2 2tsp with 2Tbsp heavy cream with stevia (tasted not that bad)

didn't sleep that well
up by 8:00
breakfast 8:30 4whites+2whole eggs, 1/2 cup oats with 2tsp flaxmeal.

Read a bit didn't have client till 1:00pm so took a nap again...after waking up felt better...looked at myself in the morning, look good...the hardwork is paying off...

before leaving at 11:30a.m
had the protein shake...2Tbsp heavy cream+whey+4strawberries (after having it feel like I will switch it to eggs on non-training days) walked to my appointment (40mins)

today is non-training day so will take it easy

Meal 3 2:45pm: seaweed salad, with avocado and 6oz sashimi+ miso soup and ginger,(use to have sushi rice..yummy till last week, today was the first time had it without rice, craved it...but it was not that bad will get use to it soon).

Craving apples and lattes....

taught 2 yoga classes...experiencing a bit of DOM..biked to gym to teach the class.

Meal 4:5:6
grilled chicken breast with greens + flaxseed oil

before bed to kill craving for latte having unsweetened all-natural cocoa with 2Tbsp heavy cream+stevia...
energy level was fine, biked back home, felt a bit hungry after Meal 2& 3...waited for the next meal...overall great day...


C50 P182 F82


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

I've been following your journal...seems like you're doing well...keep up the good work.

Looking fwd to following your progress.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks, I have a modelling shoot coming up next month, I will post my pictures than...before, now and after...Cheers


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

Modelling...wow...where are you from?...I'm a fellow Cdn too!

What is the shoot for?...Hope I'mnot being too nosey


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

No doubt once you post pics you'll have lots of people visiting your journal....just remember the little people who supported you all along!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

Bump for Twin Peak...some epole around here can be a bit ...... it's all in good fun though!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 3, 2002)

lol...ofcourse I will remember and acknoweledge people who give me great feedback..especially you TP...
I am live in Toronto, but my background in Indian...I do modelling here and there, this shoot is for an article I am writing for a local magazine about Yoga and Fitness.
other than that I run my own fitness company (offer personal training and yoga to various gyms and private clients around Toronto)...
FF, how is Nova Scotia...is it cold yet??


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 3, 2002)

Thurs Oct 3,
was hungry last night after giving the last yoga class, biked back, didn't eat more than planned, had loads of green tea with stevia to fill the stomach...sounds brutal..lol...

woke up several times at time, and felt a bit dizzy, (that happens to me when my blood sugar is low...low carbs)..didn't sleep well....

Breakfast 8:45am.
1/2cup oats, 2tsp flaxmeal,2eggs+5whites+2 olives
C30 P35 F14

felt a weird sensation in the body...something funcky is going on..

walked to gym (40mins), crappy weather...cold and damp..fall is here...miss the sun and warmth...

Workout: BACK
although am feeling sore teaching all these classes, back is my favourite body part and I love the shredded defination on mine so what to put my best effort in the workout...here we go...

One Arm Row
3 sets 8reps drop setting
1x45 1x40 1x35...felt the 45..wow!!! killed me rest

Cable Row
3 sets  8 drop setting
1x80 1x70 1x60..not bad..will increase next week

Lat Pull Down Reverse Grip
3 sets  8 drop setting
1x90 1x75 1x75

Lat Pull Down Wide Grip
3 sets  8 drop setting
1x90...hard (was doing 105 when I was eating more carbs)
1x75...tried 90 again couldn't do more than 2reps
so switch to 1set of 8 back to 75....ahhhh!!! want to gain more strength...

3 exercise one after the other superset
1 set each of 8
T-bar 1x50
DB rows 1x25
bb rows 1x60

done!!! want more strength...biceps get tried in the middle of the workout gotta do something about that...stretched

12:15 pm
Meal2: shake, whey+4strawberries+2Tbsp heavy cream
(thinking of adding fibre as I feel hungry after the shake..it gets digested too fast regardless of the heavy cream)
C2 P28 F10

12:45 (hungry)
Meal3:1Ezielkiel wrap, 2tsp peanut butter, 1egg+5whites, very few veggies.

oh!! everyone around me is having fruit...miss carbs...

3:30pm
Meal 4: 3oz grilled chicken breast with lettuce, 1oz avocado+ 1tsp flax
C6 P25 F12

after yoga class
6:45pm
Meal 5: 3oz chicken+ lettuce+ red pepper+1tsp flax
C6 P25 F8

feeling a bit frustrated today, as craving carbs and feeling sore and a bit zoomed out...body/mind are playing tricks so I give it sugar instead of fat...

I think I will be carbing up on Sunday night...will hang in there till than...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 3, 2002)

Feel like this high fat low carb diet is not for me...forcing myself to get this much fat...want to cut it down..I lose BF from 27% to 8% on eating carbs, low fat and less calories...maybe thats the best way which works for my body...it has been two years and I am still figuring out my body...ahhh!! not having a great day...ohh!!! try to stay positive...take a deep breath and relax...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

...take a deep breath and relax... [/QUOTE]

Exactly.  Now I didn't recommend you try this if you remember, but you committed to it and YOU WILL NOT LEARN YOUR BODY if you don't give it time.

We talked about this....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree TP, but my abs looked so ripped and flat when I was eating less fat...I am not changing anything yet as I promised myself...4weeks...thanks to your feedback..but just a bit whinny today as don't feel quite energitic as I usual am and was dizzy too...I read your journal...so you treat yourself on weekends...I posted a thread about carb-up...how much should I take in the carb-up meal...do I have to take oats/banana etc...or can I have stuff like sushi, thai food????????


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

Good questions.  I am not a carb up specialist, but when I do, I enjoy it unless I am cutting up.  The DPW8 team has several good posts re the oats, banana etc, but Chicken has been doing the eat every carb you can and keep the fat and protein low for that meal routine.

To me it depends on your goals.  For everyday life, I say enjoy, if you are trying to lose I'd be more careful.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks TP, I am already tiny 105lbs, gaining muscle is more my goal, love my flat 4-pack abs, thats whats bothering me as its getting a bit blurry...genetic...
but have to use patience...as you said...
have an awesome day...


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 3, 2002)

Gotta love Thai food...especially the HOT stuff!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 4, 2002)

Fri 0ct4:
yesterday was one of those day..ahhh!!after teaching my last yoga class, I was completely zoomed out...was craving fruit...I mediatated and thought of my whole journey since 2 years how I reduced my bf% from 27% to 8%, how I was raised, the food I was raised on and my genetics...I ate carbs..lots of them all my life (like asian skinny people), never gained fat by carbs...gained fat by eating more than what my body needed...all along reducing my bf% I was eating high carbs/ moderate protein and low fat (only good fat)...so I thought why should I follow what seems to work when I already know what works for me...duh!!! law of individuality, I still what to learn more, try new ways, but stick to something which works for me...
so for my last meal I had banana with unsweetened soya milk, peanut butter and a Ezielkiel wrap...
walked home (40mins), slept good...

8:30
Meal 1: 1/2cup oats+1/2apple+1cup unsweetened soya milk, 2tsp flaxmeal, 1Tbsp wheatgerm, 4eggwhites with veggies tiny bit of avocado

biked to gym...glad its friday...weekend...yahoo!!

Bicep/Calves
Bicep Concentration Curl: 3sets of 8x25 last set 20
Incline Bicep curls: 3sets 8reps only could do 4reps with 25...can't seem to gain more strength as when training chest/back bicep are already so worked up
switch to 20/3sets of 8 reps

Bicep Rope curl:3 sets 8 reps of 70
Bicep Barbell curls: 3 sets 8 reps of 45

Calves superset 4machines heavy 3 sets of 8..great result by doing heavy calves...
sitting calf raise 45x45..last set 45x45x35 ouch
standing calf raise 280
two funcky machions at my gym for calfs as the guys (mainly gay guys at my gym 98%) love to work on their calves and butt...lol...
different variation of sitting calf machion
45x45x35+45x45x35/3 sets 8 reps
240/ last set 280
love the fact that I can go pretty heavy on calves
want the same strength in chest...

12:30
after workout:
Meal2: 1scoop of whey with stevia


2:00
Meal3: 6oz sashimi, with salad, miso soup & sushi rice...yumyum...green tea

5:00
Meal4: latte with soya milk and stevia, (home made...baked it last night...spelt flour bars with stevia, 4 eggwhites

8:00
Meal5: 4oz chicken breast, lettuce+2tsp flaxseed oil

10:30: 1 cup unsweetened soya milk with tea and stevia

C148 P152 F45
C37% P38% F25%
CAL 1600


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Upped the carbs huh?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 4, 2002)

Yup!!! feel better...my lifestyle is too active to trying to switch my metabolism from carb to fat when already I was bf8% and now 15%...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

hate to say I told ya so....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 4, 2002)

I feel TP, calories and portion control works better for me, than low-carb and carb up deal...good luck to people who are doing it...but for me all along eating fruit and dairy made me reduce bf%, I should focus on gaining more muscle now.
TP, I remember your first advice to keep it same...you were right..thanks...experiance always speaks louder...I guess!! after another 2 years I will know more than what I know now...by my own trail and error and help from people like you..Cheers 
thats what this lifestyle is self-awareness of you...your body and mind...
have a great weekend


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 4, 2002)

TP, any thread here for developing quads...I want to gain as much muscle I can this fall/winter...willing to work hard and harder...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

I am sure there are a bunch.  There is an interesting leg article/workout posted on W8's website that a bunch of us have been doing and logging in a variety of leg journals.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks...have a awesome weekend


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 5, 2002)

Fri Oct 5:
got caught in the rain while biking last night, wind was literally pushing me and riding against it showed me how much strength I have when I eat according to my bodytype...

Meal1: oats, 1/2 apple, 4 eggehites, soya milk

was a bit restless as I measured myself, I believe in inches rather than scale and ofcourse bf%
yuks!!! this I started screwing with my eating, low-carbs/high protien, more fat...I have gained 2% bf%....ahhhh!!! I feel very dumb for being a sheep, and folowing something without, analyzing what already was working for me...diets are not for me...I should follow what I was doing before..healthy eating, rather than dieting, and I think due to that I am eating more than my body needs...and therefore excess of anything=FAT...

frustrated...
Lunch: eat too much to satisfy my taste bud, Eziekile wrap, cottage cheese, heavy cream with unsweetened cocoa, stevia, 3 oz chicken, peanut butter...felt too full...

have to make some changes which suit my lifestyle...
went for a walk 40 mins, I think I am getting too obessed about food, have to look at the bigger picture..food is to nournish the body and as I believe body/mind is connected...have to go more with my natural instinct..HIGH FAT doesn't work for me...NEVER AGAIN.... have to blast my ass on cardio to reduce that 2%BF increase...my modelling shoot in on Nov 9th...I will do it...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 5, 2002)

WHAT I HAVE LEARNED UPTILL NOW:
* Variety: eating the same food can't supply our bodies with the proper nutriets, variety in food according to ones taste is a good step towards success.

*Moderation: low-fat/high fat, high-protein/moderate protein, no-carbs-low carbs-high carbs....Moderation is the key, there are no short cuts to any place worth going, going on diets with unbalanced ratios can lead to momentarly success but not long-term, for long-term, lifestyle success, you have to change the way you eat to making healthier choices and eating in moderation of variety of healthy food.
Instant gratification is not the path to long time success...

*Diets can screw up your nature body hunger signals which make you eating more than you need...even if you eat more protein as we know it turns to FAT...

In my experiance in reducing bf% from 27 to 8 and keeping it the same for one year without any health problems, was eating instintively as well as paying attention to what my body is telling me, not overfeeding my body on any food group, no processed food, no junk food, subsituting not eliminating the food I like to healthier choices...
This is my experiance, everyone is different, maybe it wouldn't work for everyone, but it worked for me and some of my clients I train and couched, I got a bit side tracked...getting back to my way..


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 6, 2002)

Sun Oct 6:
woke up full of energy, jumped out of bed and instead of having breakfast right away, did yoga mediatated and than skipped on full blast music in my back yard...my neighbours are use to my eccentric nature by now..lol...they have bought earbuds...

9:30 Breakfast: went with what I felt like having and how hungry I was, planning to leave 1/4 of stomach empty and drinking water before the meal, eating mindfully and enjoying every bite of the food, giving grace to the meal, all the things I learned from my yoga teacher....

3whites+1egg scrambled with mushroom and olives, 1 small Ezielkiel bread pita with 1 slice of soya cheese (really like it), 2 tsp sunflower seeds, 1/4cup buttermilk, with cocoa a bit of heavy cream and soya milk..later had a small cracker too...

cleaned my place after getting ready had some more unsweetened 2tsp cocoa (good stuff) with unsweetend soya milk+stevia...

now as its getting colder, lattes, teas and cafes are great to hang out, so smoothing and relaxing on Sunday morning...

Lunch: 2 small flax/corn/soya crackers, with home made chicken curry (made in its own stock no oil used), onion.garlic, bell peppers, seseme seeds...yum..yum...loads of water before...

biked to downtown...cold but a nice sunny day...
feel so feel and as FREEDOM of everything is the most important thing in my life...I function great when I go with my instincts...
thought of the day:


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 6, 2002)

"Never be afraid to try something new. Remember, amateurs built the ark. Professionals built the Titanic."

"If you have made mistakes, even serious ones, there is always another chance for you. What we call failure is not the falling down, but the staying down."


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 6, 2002)

QueenofSquats....sounds like you jumped on a bandwagon to say....I think that the LOW CARB thing is a bit of a fad-diet....and by the sound of things you're right on track now.

You're sooo insightful....honestly a bit inspirational too...I'll definately be following your journey....just as many more on the board should


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 6, 2002)

You know, now that I've been thinking I never recommend cutting out food groups and dramatically altering macronutrient ratios to my clients...then why on earth have I done it myself.  The truth is these strategies may work in the s/t...and I agree you may get there ssoner, but implementing these strategies only get you to a point and at sometime we must all live our lives....this is where such strategies fail.  We cannot live our lives obsessed by a clock and food.....that's is why it's sooo important to listen to the body, eat when we're hungry and stop when we're full....not to mention how healthy is a person on the inside if all they consume is flax, meat and poultry, fish and tuna, and some...and only certain, vegies.  

Think about it.....why on earth would we ever stop eating carrots.....they're so nutritious.  When I stop and thin about things like this it makes me wonder how I ever got off track.

Clearly, listening to what you've had to say has definately motivated me to get back to eating more variety of foods and concentrating on nutrition not protein/fat....and what is good or bad. 

All I can say is...well...THX


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey FF,
I am glad you agree with me...we can motivate each other as it seems like you have the same beliefs....good luck


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

Well, I've read this all.  I must say, even though I recommended NOT cutting the carbs in YOUR case, I do not agree with a fair number of the sentiments.

Let me preface it by sayig that my nutrtion philosphy is slightly different from most here but:

1)  low carb diets are not a fad, have been around for ages, and are an excellent, proven way to lose BF and gain muscle,
2)  They are not intended to a quick fix, but rather a way of life,
3)  IMO, they are not for exveryone (I didn't recommend it to you),
4)  When done properly, they do not cut out whole categories of foods unless those categories are otherwise bad for you.

There is probably more but thats all I can think of.  In sum, Queen, you are doing the right thing by trying to learn your body -- that is what is most critical in the pursuit of health.  But be carefull of mischaracterizing other eating habits simply because it does not work for your body.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 7, 2002)

Mon Oct 7:
woke up early 7:30am...sore...knees and legs (cause of intense skipping yesterday) still felt energized

Meal 1: 2 tiny flaxseed/soya/corn crackers with 4 eggwhites, a bit of broccoli, 1 slice soya cheese, a bit of hummus, tiny bit of butter milk scramled with organic non-stick olive oil spray.
small (home made bars...made of eggwhites, spelt, soyamilk and bananas) with tea/soya milk.

changing time around for working out as I am night person, have more energy at evening/night...

Meal 2: 8 eggwhites, with 2olives and 1 slice soya cheese, 1tsp flaxseed oil.

taught a yoga class, biked to gym.

4-4:40
Intense Leg workout...lots of energy and strength

Superset
Squats (the bar is so huge for me)
& Stiff Deadliftes

3 sets 
2 set of Squats 20 reps on my (55% RM) bar (45) + 35x35

2 sets of Stiff Deadlifts 65

last set
Squat 10 rep of (95% RM) 45x45x35x35 killer
Deadlift 75/10 reps


 intense...me like it...pushing the limits

Superset
Hip Ab 3 sets of drop sets 140/130/120
Hip Ad same 120/110/100

Superset
Hack Squat 3 sets (increase weight) 90x90 last set 
115x115 wow!!! I am happy, gaining strength
Lunges 3 sets of 10 with dumbbell

Superset
Leg Press (increase weight/reps from last week)
3 sets 1 set 45x45/ 2 sets 80x80 
Leg Extension (very light)3 sets 30 

after finishing felt like seeing how much more could I handle for the last set 1 set of 8/100x100...thats great...felt like sprinting after workout but than didn't wanted to overtrain, so run for 5mins stretched...
GREAT WORKOUT 

5:00 pm
after workout not hungry atall...had a small home made bar I baked (spelt/banana/eggwhites/soya milk) had that with diet coke (felt like having it)

couldn't make up my mind what to eat..after didn't feel hungry.

6:00pm
finally wanted to have so did:
2 whole wheat pita, sliced 100g turkey breast, 1/4 banana and 2tsp peanut butter.
not sure what my body was asking for so left it at that...

its 7:15pm...going to a cafe, to unwind...soya latte maybe...

postive day...felt great and grateful for having such strength and motivation to follow my journey...to be the best I can be...physically as well as spiritually (as helped out a friend)...
Goal for this month are:

Physical: gain more strength, develope a good body.mind connection, paying attention to what my body is saying, what kind of nourishment it wants, when it needs rest and when does it want to be push to the limits (like today)...looking and feeling as great as I can, learning more advance Yoga postures,Self-Awareness.......


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 7, 2002)

WORDS FOR TODAY
Begin it Now
Until one is committed, there is hesitancy, the chance to draw back, always ineffectiveness. Concerning all acts of initiative (and          creation), there is one elementary truth, the ignorance of which kills countless ideas and splendid plans.
That the moment one definitely commits oneself, then Providence moves too.
All sorts of things occur to help one that would never otherwies have occurred. A whole stream of events issues from the
decision, raising in one's favour all manner of unforeseen incidents and meetings and material assistance, which no man could                              have dreamed would have come his way.
Whatever you can do, or dream you can, begin it.
Boldness has Genius, Power and Magic in it.
Begin it now.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 7, 2002)

QofS...I am definately enjoying the read...keep up the great work!


----------



## lina (Oct 7, 2002)

QofS, 

I also enjoy reading your inspirational quotes, thoughts, and reflections.  I think it's great that you not only concentrate on the outside but reflecting on the inside as well! That shows in your journal... very inspirational! 

I see that you are very much into yoga.  I would like to take a class some day.  Right now they are offered at my gym but not at the right time to fit my schedule!  But I definitely see what a great effect it can have!  I feel so calm just by reading your journal!!! Hmmm.... keep on sending those vibes! LOL 

BTW, would you be able to post your recipe for your homemade bar (spelt/banana, etc.)?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi TP, since I join the forum I appreciate your feedback, I agree everyone has a different journey, I don't mean to judge other lifestyles (low-carb) and wish the best for those who are doing it...I am just expressing my opinion about what happened to me when I tried it...the point I was making is...all of us have similiar goals (great health, and body)...although the destination is the same...the path choosen can be different...mine is not low-carbs/high fat...and I   am reflected on the outer health as well as the inner health (a healthy mind)...
I hope I didn't offend anyone...that was not my intention...BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

I realized your intend, but your and FF's comments started getting out of line -- out of line in the sense that they mischaracterized a certain lifestyle.  You are free to disagree, but there was some mischaracterization above.

Also, if you offended anyone, it certainly wasn't me.  I am someone who recommends a variety of diff diets depending on the goals and the individual, as I did way back when with you!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi Lina...thanks...
I will post the recipe tomorrow for you, I don't have it on me right now...I am a certified yoga instructor and personal trainer too...I will highly recommend yoga...its a form of exercise which makes you aware of your connection between body/mind...the stretches are amazing, you gain great flexibility, strength and doing power yoga you can gain muscle defination and endurance too..
also all the breathing through out the yoga postures brings in some much oxygen in the body=energy...also calms the mind and stimulates inner organs...I can go on and on about the benefits....
so what are you focusing on/your goals nowadays?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 8, 2002)

TP, I will be more careful in choosing my words...so people can still follow the certain lifestyle they are suppose to...and due to my few statements they don't get sidetracked...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 8, 2002)

Tues Oct 8:
last night after I came back from the gym...my body was in a state of shock as I increase the load of leg workout 15% from last week (just had lots of strength and took advantage of it)...
was not hungry at all...still ate, not too much...
chicken breast+cottage cheese, soya milk

slept early...
woke up sore, although took 15g of glutamine.

Breakfast: 1/2c oats, unsweetened soya milk, 2tsp flaxmeal, 1/2 apple, 3whites+1egg. green tea

Workout:
Chest/Tricep:reduce load 5% from last week as don't want to overtrain...

Meal2: 1cup buttermilk with 2 scoop whey and 2tsp flaxmeal, stevia (tasted good)

Meal3: 6oz sashimi, miso soup, salad, green tea

snack: 4 calfornia rolls made with brown rice and avocado.

in a hurry right now thats why didn't write workout in detail...will tomorrow...
experiancing major DOM.....
going to watch RED DRAGON TODAY....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 8, 2002)

YOGA means union have been around more than 5000 BC. The beginner level to start yoga comprises of:

1. Proper Exercise (Asanas)
Our physical body is meant to move and exercise. If our lifestyle does not provide natural motion of muscles and joints, then disease and great is comfort will ensue with time. Proper exercise should be pleasant to the practitioner while beneficial to the body, mind and spiritual
life.

2. Proper Breathing (Pranayama)
Yoga teaches us how to use the lungs to their maximum capacity and how to control the breath. Proper breathing should be deep, slow and rhythmical. This increases vitality and                     mental clarity.

3. Proper Relaxation (Savasana)

Long before the invention of cars, planes, telephones, computers, freeways and other modern
triggers of stress, the Rishis (sages or seers) and Yogis of yore devised very powerful techniques of deep relaxation. As a matter of fact, many modern stress-management and relaxation methods borrow heavily from this tradition. By relaxing deeply all the muscles the Yogi can thoroughly rejuvenate his nervous system and attain a deep sense of inner peace.

4. Proper Diet
Besides being responsible for building our physical body, the foods we eat profoundly affect
our mind. For maximum body-mind efficiency and complete spiritual awareness.

5. Meditation (Dhyana)
Here is the most important point of all, we become what we think. Thus we should exert to entertain positive and creative thoughts as these will contribute to vibrant health and a peaceful, joyful mind. A positive outlook on life can be developed by learning and practicing the teachings of the philosophy of Vedanta. The mind will be brought under perfect control by regular practice of meditation.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 9, 2002)

Wed Oct 9:

DOM/DOM/DOM...HAVE A BUY GLUTAMINE TODAY
  
my ass hurts...lol...don't feel like working today, resting, going for a movie...

I have noticed that breakfast should be the KING OF MEAL FOR ME, as I need a huge kick start in the mornings and when I eat a big breakfast, I buzz around the whole day with energy

Breakfast: 1/2cup oats, 1cup soya milk, 1/2apple, 4 eggwhites, 2 tsp flaxmeal, 1tsp peanut butter, 2tsp cottage cheese with 2small flax/soya/corn,  all-natural crackers, 2tsp sunflower seeds.
(a tiny bit if everything...lol..like life)

biked to client, wishing...don't want to work today...wish come true...instead of training my client wanted to chat, as he was going through some stuff...had a wonderful/deep conversation, insteading of training...good for me too  

Made me realize we make our own reality through our thoughts, manifestation..in action...we are very powerful and can make anything happen...


Lunch: 1 Ezielkiel pita with 1tsp peanut butter, 7 eggwhites with red peppers, 1 slice soya cheese

Chilled out today, don't train myself on Wed, yet teach few classes...feel very tense in shoulders, need a massage...biked around...getting cold in Toronto, have to start taking subway and doing cardio at gym...

Meal3: 1 cup butter milk, 1scoop whey, 1tsp flaxseed oil, stevia with homemade splet, banana, eggwhites bar

Snack/Treat: 1 soya milk latte with a bit of whip cream, cinnamon on top...yum!yum!

Meal4: 6 eggwhites+ 3oz chicken with 1tsp flax, 1soya cheese.

Before bed 1 cup soya milk
(the soya milk I am having is unsweetened, organic and enriched...good stuff)

C158 P158 F47

Learning more and more about my body, and my mind pattern towards eating.

What I learned this week:

*I need a good breakfast to get me going...

*I have to eat before I get hungry, as I don't    like the feeling of hunger.

*I have to learn how to make better snack bars to   eat with my daily ritual of writing in a cafe   with my latte, craved muffins so substitued it   with the homemade bars...my baking suck...have to  find something which can make the bars high in  protein (soya flour taste aweful)...

*For me its not the timing of carbs but the whole number of  grams I am having in a day, right now C150 works the best for me.

* Calorie Cyclying is too much confusion for my body, keeping everything the same, works better for me, evetually increasing gradually, if start losing weight.

*I can only see my abs, if I eat 40-50g fat not   more and only good fat (I am anyways not fond of   fat, eggs & cream don't work for me).

*I need to fit treats in my plan to have a healthy mind set and not turn this in a obession...

Wow!!! lot of self-awareness...hey!! whoever reads my dairy...this works for me...doesn't mean it will for someone else, please follow what works the best for you..Cheers


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

QoS -- you don't need a disclaimer at the end of each entry!  LOL


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

Another nice entry...keep up the great work.  Way to listen to your body as we're all individuals.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks TP & FF, for your motivation...
 
TP & FF, do you guys have cycle of training set month by month, say heavy in Oct or week by week, or do you go by how much strength you have??
Active rest...how much is good during heavy phase to next phase...


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

I try to train relatively heavy most of the time.  That being said heavy for me is in thr 6-12 range.  I don't see much benefit in a bodybuilding sense to do any fewer reps than that...other than occasionally to work on my power....which I only do as I said occasionally.  For myself I find that I get good results by doing sets to failure across a wide range of rep schemes.  It helps promote strength, endurance, and hypertrophy, as well as reducing the chance of accute or overuse injuries.  Every now and again when my body begins to feel beat up I take a few weeks and don't train to failure.  During these weeks I try to keep reps around 10-15, decrease volume, take fewer rest days, and avoid failure.  After a couple weeks I can usually tell if I am ready to hit it hard again....this is what works best for me.  There are many theories on cycling...some of which I employ with my clients, but I have avoided the theories in the past and instead used an instinctive approach.

I know....another drawn out answer...guess I like to talk a lot...LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Queen, I think you are going to like my answer.

Generally, I am a VERY instinctive trainer.  I train depending on how my body feels.  I always try/intend to go heavy, whether I am bulking or cutting.  When my body needs a rest (i.e., not getting good pumps, tendons or joints start to hurt, or I generally just feel lousy) then I cycle back or take time off, it may be a week of high reps low weights or a month, just depends.

I normally prefer the rep range of 6-10 occassionally going lower than that for a set or to.  I have all my sets and reps and weights in my journal.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks TP,FF...what will I do without you guys...lol...Cheers


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

no prob


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 10, 2002)

Thu Oct 10:

Can't believe its already Oct, sometimes I get a feeling time is passing by so fast, reminds me to enjoy every moment more, don't take myself or things too seriously, try my best, but shouldn't be attached to the outcome, whatever happens is for my good..
I love my body exactly the way it is now...will try to make it better and better, but this moment I am grateful and happy with were I am.... 

Woke up with this feeling and major DOM...so sore..its working...

Breakfast: same as yesterday oats/eggwhites/soyamilk/apple

took a long hot shower, to get myself going, felt better, biked to gym.

Workout: BACK: as was sore, took it easy, still a great workout-30mins

Warm up db rows and chin ups

One Arm Row, drop sets
1set/8reps/45 Dumbbell
2set/8reps/40
3set/10reps/35

Superset
Cable Row/     Reverse Grip Pull Downs
1set/8reps/60  1set/8reps/70 
2set/8reps/70  2set/8reps/80
3set/8reps/80  3set/8reps/90

Superset
Wide Grip Latpull Downs/ Side Lats Machine
1set/8reps/75            1set/8reps/35x35
2set/8reps/75            2set/8reps/35x35
3set/8reps/90            3set/8reps/45x45 (could 
                         only do 3 as increased so rested for 20 sec did 3 than 3 than 3reps...ouch

Stretched...good workout...

After workout 

Meal2: I cup buttermilk, with chocolate whey 

Meal3: Sashimi, miso soup, salad, sushi rice
(I love this japanese resturant, the fish is so fresh) loads of green tea

I have been feeling really sore and have a werid aftertaste since 3 days in my mouth, maybe its stevia, after eating anything, I have the same taste in my mouth...strange..very strange 

Trained client, taught a yoga class.
After yoga

Large Soya milk latte

Dinner: 3oz chicken breast, 4eggwhites, 1soya cheese, 1tsp flaxseed oil.

before bed C4 P8 F4 soya milk.

C158 P158 F48
CAL 1688 

have to add more variety in food...order products for baking from KETO...someday when I will be rich and famous I will have a chief who cooks all these wonderful tasting healthy/organic all-natural food for me, I suck  in cooking and baking...
someday.... 

We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act but a habit


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 10, 2002)

Always here to help...feel ffree to ask anything at anytime 

Just wondering how your energy levels are with under 1700 calories...morning, training ans trength, evenings?  

I agree on the variety...but I need tonnes of work on this too... 

I'm looking into the pic thing now...actually it's called an "avatar"...I'll keep you posted


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 10, 2002)

OK...hope I explain this well:

Go to "User Preferences"
Select "Edit Options"
Within edit options...click "yes" to create custome avatar
Then resize the picture on your hard drive and upload and submit modifications.

Once you are into the edit options page the directions are pretty much self-explanatory....good luck.

BTW...I changes mine..just something different for a bit...looking fwd to seeing your avatar!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 11, 2002)

Cheers FF, I will try tomorrow to put my avatar...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

And post some other pics as well!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 11, 2002)

Fri Oct 11:
last night flet like crap  sore, hunger, huge headache and a weird taste in my mind...made me depressed to feel sick, (good health being the first priority in my life)....

FF, maybe you are right, my energy level was down, lost strength too in workout after I cut down calories, I cut them down, cause this is what I was eating intially before I started experietmenting with different concepts of eating, and gain fat on my ripped abs, to reduce that I went back to the intial calories, I guess!! my immune system has gone weak, (have to take Echinea), I am 106lbs today, 2 months ago was 98lbs (8%bf) now (15%), I have gained muscle in all the experimentation along with increase in bf%

I am very frustrated again today as nothing seems to be working, in the ideal world of mine I want to go with my instints with food, I eat little that why especially protein and fear losing muscle...I didn't like the moderate fat/high protein/low carb way of eating and the way I am eating now is making me lose my strength...dilemas..when will I figure this out...really want to eat delicious food again...haven't had tasty food in a while..

Ohhh!!! breathing deeply, be postive, its all a learning process, which I will evetually master.

major DOM, don't know why?? will train light today, rest on weekend, train shoulders, biceps and calves today (shoulders are getting great defination)

Breakfast: same as yesterday
Meal2:2whole eggs, 4 eggwhites, 1soya cheese
afterworkout: 1cup butter milk with whey
  a buddy of mine has an amazing body, he doesn't train anymore but when he did, he says he never took whey after training just eat a good meal afterwards...is whey after the workout to gain muscle or can you skip it and just have a good meal???

Trying to stay positive and lets see what happens...

Rest/Relax...have a great thanksgiving weekend everyone


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 11, 2002)

You don't need whey protein after a workout.  I good solid meal is always better in my opinion than any supplement.  The dwonside of waiting to eat is the time-lag btween going home, cooking, and finally eating.  My suggestion would be to take a soild meal to the gym or something and eat within 30 minutes of training.

I thought you would experience a lull in energy based on the calories you were eating.  1600 is definately too low for an active, fit female...especially someone busy throughout the day...i.e. teaching classes, training clients, working out, doing cardio, etc.

Here is my take on your situation...I will just give you my opinion based on some things I experienced over the last couple of years.  Whenever you reach a very low BF% it is usually VERY hard to maintain since for most people they will have gone below their set point.  Now that you are trying to normalize your eating your body is trying to get back to a weight and BF level it is more comfortable.  In all liklihood you sacrificed LBM during your quest to have "ripped" abs and by doing so your metabolim is now slower and doesn't need as many calories to function.  Add to the fire you made major changes to your eating habits...altering macro profiles...and your body is pretty much in shock.

I am telling this story based on personal experience.  About 2 years ago I became obsessed with being "shredded" and maintaining a very low BF%.  You see this is OK if this is natural for your body type but if it isn't and you try and maintain such great condition for a prolonged period of time...which I did...absolutely ripped (like 5%) for like 7 months straight, you slowly but surely begin to lose muscle tissue.

I recognized I had a problem and saught after help...therapy, doctors, dieticians, the whole deal...and after lots of hard work I started to get rid of the idea that I was evaluated based on my abs or vascularity when I trained.  I know these thoughts may sound a litlle in left field but they are actually what I was thinking.

Now the hard part...after being convinced to start eating a healthy amount of carbohydrates and calories I started losing my ab definition...before long...no 6-pack and the scales kept reading higher and higher.  But, a year later my weight was up like 30 lbs, but I also gained back sooo much muscle...most of what I lost by trying to take my body to an unhealthy extreme.

After my bodyweight nomalized the weight gain stopped and my abs began to come back...without any special "diet."  You see the moral here is that pretty myuch anything you start to eat after being well below your set point will end up on your waist.  Over time when your LBM returns I think if you listen to your body like you are doing now and eat when hungry, stop when full, and include variety, enjoy food again, you will start to make improvements without even changing anything.

I hope this helps...every now and then I think about this when I think about having to be ripped.  Truth is we all want to look great but people seeus for what is on the inside...at least they should, and not what we look like in a tank top.  Life is so much more enjoyable when you can go out with friends, have a good time, grab something to eat if you're hungry, and go in with life instead of obsessing over "what time is it...I have to eat", or "how will I be able to have protein with no carbs", etc....

What I have said should not stop you from obtaining your goals...that isn't why I wrote this.  I just wanted to let you know that it's OK that your weight and BF increased.  I think it's your bodies natural response after it was put through so many severe changes.

You seem very bright and on top of things...don't let this get you down.  Judge yourself and your eating by how you feel, not by how your abs look.  After all if 1600 cals makes you tired or hungry all the time is that what you want?

PS - the delayed onset muscle soreness is probably caused by training hard and lack of proper nutrition (inadequate cals and carbs to replenish gycogen stores) thereby dramatically slowing recovery.  Once you up the cals this should improve.

GOOD LUCK and sorry for the extra extra LONG post.  

Cheers 

Sorry if I got way off topic...I have a tendancy to do that....most of the time...lol


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 12, 2002)

Ohhh FF, I have a huge smile on my face thanks so much for your feedback, (by the way I like your long e-mails), its make total sense to me, its like you read my mindm you are right 101%, sometimes I get way too ambitious, and push myself physically and mentally...you are also right about my body being in shock, as you said, patience/ giving things time with a postive attitute will make me achieve my goals of great health and body...thanks again


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 12, 2002)

Sat OCT 12:
got a good night sleep, was sore again, but felt better than yesterday, thanks again to FF, feedback...planned to get rest today, enjoy the weekend and eat well...

Breakfest: 4whites+1 egg, with mushrooms and olives, 1/2cup oats with 1/2 apple and 1/2cup soya milk, felt better...

Meal 2: 1 Ezielkiel small pita (cal 100 C21 P6 F0.5), 4whites, 1 whole egg, with veggies, 1 slice soya cheese and 1tsp peanut butter.

Meal3: 1 cup buttermilk, 1 scoop whey, 1oz avocado, glutamine, vitamine c...blend,,,,,,,

Meal4: 1small ezielkiel pita with 3oz chicken, veggies, 1 tsp flaxseed oil...

walked around, chilled...feel much better...and positive...thanks godness I didn't get sick as was afraid of that...

Thought of the day:
Life is about not knowing, having to change,                              taking the moment and making the best of it,                              without knowing what's going to happen next.                                         Delicious ambiguity.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 12, 2002)

Glad you liked the feedback Queen...I was afraid I may have stepped my boundaries.....glad to see you're feeling better....cheers...FF


----------



## lina (Oct 13, 2002)

Great post FF!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks Lina


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> You don't need whey protein after a workout.  I good solid meal is always better in my opinion than any supplement.  The dwonside of waiting to eat is the time-lag btween going home, cooking, and finally eating.  My suggestion would be to take a soild meal to the gym or something and eat within 30 minutes of training.



Good post FF (the long version).   I am just going to get to the point as to my disagreement with this statement.  

While I generally agree that whole foods are better, whey is an ideal choice for immediately after your workout.

1)  You need food ASAP.
2)  Whey absorbes VERY quickly and will help prevent muscle catabolism.
3)  The longer you wait to eat, the harder the food is too digest the more likely you are to prevent anabolism and incurr catabolism (not good).

So I would recommend a whey based recovery drink immediately after you w/o then a whole food meal, 45-60 minutes later.

Personally, I drink my postworkout shake during the last 15 minutes of lifting and then have another 30 minutes after that.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks TP,
If I want to take whey on its own, just water, is that good, or do I need to take it with cream/berries,(fat/fibre), as I want to save those calories for my solid meals?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 15, 2002)

Tues Oct 15:
Great to have two days to relax, workout yesterday but moderate load, will keep it that way as my body was in tremandous stress last week, still recovering. Thanksgiving roasted skinless chicken, had it with salad yum.
Reflected yesterday on my goals, why I am doing this and what do I want.

Found out:
*Good Health is my first prirority.
*I love to train and be active.
*I want to live the bodybuilding lifestyle,   although its hard at times, but the end result is   quite rewarding.

Changes I need to make:
*Slowly increase calories, eat whole foods, low GI 
 carbs, eliminate dairy.
*Try new food choices.
*Learn new recipes and cooking/baking.
*Variety in protein.
*Lock away the measuring tape and fat scale for a   while, focus  on gaining more strength, energy  and having a  soild healthy eating lifestyle 

Big realization:
*Regardless of my spontanous nature, I have found  out planning and eating 6 meals is what my body  needs to function properly, I didn't do that last  week, (eat less calories as was not hungry)
and boomcrushed so badly, thus need a  week  to recover.Have to eat more...


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

Queen...in my opinion I would not eliminate dairy...just maybe reduce it...others on the Board will disagree I am sure.

Glad to see all is well and you enjoyed your Thanksgiving dinner.

About the cream and berries...if you're going to contine with the whey as a post-workout shake I would leave out the berries and cream as they will tend to slow digestion.

TP...I agree that whey is best taken right after workouts...very fast absorption thereby promoting anabolism....I have been utilizing whey and water for about 4 years now immediately after training.  I take it to the gym and add water there....then about 45-60 minutes later I eat a solid meal.  I was just letting Queen know that whey isn't necessary...although beneficial...with proper carefully planned solid foods one can achieve great results without whey....


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

TP...what are your thoughts on whey in the middle of the night?  If you like the idea would you use whey alone, whey with a fat source like flax oil, or would you use another protein blend with casein or egg?  I'm looking for your opinion on this strategy when cutting and bulking.  I'm not talking about setting the alarm to get up...just in the case I wake up and am hungry...as is usually the case when I am cutting.  

If I decide to do this...shake if I wake up...I want to include it in my planning for my upcoming pre-comp diet.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 15, 2002)

Cheers FF,
I will cut the dairy which doesn't do much for me and add calories and carbs like lattes...making small changes which I can live by permanetely...thanks for following my journal, your feedback is very helpful and honest...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey folks!

Queen, water is fine.

FF, I'd go with a casien blend at night.  I mean right before bed.  I wouldn't get up.  Right now I am using solid foods or APM 60.  Have you seen my journal?

On a cut I'd not have anything.  Just deal with it.  Unless you are blessed with a super fast metabolism (I am not), in which case the same as above would work well.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

OK...my only problem is that I find it hard to get back to sleep when cutting if I wake up hungry...any strategies to alleviate this?


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

Cheers Queen...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> OK...my only problem is that I find it hard to get back to sleep when cutting if I wake up hungry...any strategies to alleviate this?



Water?  Low cal foods like veggies, egg whites.

Don't really know never had the problem.  This is only when cutting right?  If you can eat and still get shredded than who cares?  Its prolly better that you eat than.  Just wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 16, 2002)

Sounds logical...thx TP...guess everyone is different.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey FF, 
My suggestion for you being hungry at night, eating greens (argula, lettuce) with flaxseed oil and chicken breast with loads of water or green tea as 5th meal maybe and right before bed what works for me is a warm/hot large mug of unsweented soya milk (with tea or unsweetened cocoa) and cottage cheese. Hot beverages full you up more, even herbal tea...whey doesn't fill me up atall so I stick to solid food. So if you wake up hungry at night try a salad with flaxseed and cottage cheese or eggwhite omelette with veggies or soya milk...just a suggestion...

FF, I want to put some pics of mine (avatar), but my hard drive is messed up, is it possible I can e-mail you few and you can put one for me...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 16, 2002)

Oct 16 Wed:
was buzzing last night with energy, must be the Tim Hortons coffee (high octane stuff...), woke up late, good didn't have to work this morning, as its getting colder in Toronto, my body wants to hibernate and sleep more, like to still stay active outdoor in winters, raining today here...

Promised myself last night to take care of my health, eat better and better quality food and rest...non training day, just light cardio...

Breakfast: 1/2 cup oats, 2tsp flaxmeal,1/2 cup unsweetened soya milk, 1/4 apple
1whole egg+ 4whites with mushrooms and few veggies

trying to eat ever 2/1/2 to 3 hours (have to wake up at early so I can eat the 6 meals and space them out 3hrs)

Meal2: 1whole egg+4whites with veggies and these killer hot indian red chilles I got wow!!!hot stuff
1soya cheese, 1tsp peanut butter
...1 small Ezielkiel pita (cal 100 C21 P6  F0.5)...HAS ANYONE ELSE TRIED EZIELKIEL, SPROUTED GRIANS...ANYONE KNOWS WHATS THE GI, AND IS IT A GOOD COMPLEX CARB, I READ MANY PRO TAKE IT, IT HAS 1G OF NATURAL SUGAR (sprouted lentils, whole wheat, barley, soya flour)...

Meal 3: 1/2 Ezielkeil wrap, eggplant with tomatoe, garlic, ginger and 3 oz chicken breast with 1tap canola oil.

Meal4: 3oz chicken with greens, 1olive, 1tsp flaxseed oil, 1Tbsp italian parmesan cheese (I HAVE STARTED TO USE A BIT OF PARMESAN CHEESE, AS IT PUTS A LOT OF FLAVOUR IN THE SALAD 25cal per TBSP, P2 F2), ANY OPINIONS ABOUT CHEESE PARMESAN/MOZZERALLA/BRIE CHEESE (REAL NATURE STUFF/NOT PROCESSED), IF ITS INCLUDING IN THE FAT QUOTE OF THE DIET, IS IT FINE TO HAVE?

Meal5: same as meal 4, + 1oz avocado

Meal6: 4oz(62g) non-fat cottage cheese, with fatfree/carbfree jello, 1 cup unsweetend soya milk with unsweetened cocoa...

C105 P168 F57

Happy with the structure of meals, have to change the Meal6, to more solid food...add more veggies/herbs...

Feeling good as getting back on track to eating more, and healthy....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 17, 2002)

Oct 17 Thurs:
fighting a mild cold, still recovering from last week, noticed a strength lost during today's workout, oh! well! need to focus on recovering and eating well.

Meal 1: C38 P32 F10
afterworkout 1scoop whey with water and stevia P19
Meal 2: C22 P29 F10
Meal 3: C28 P32 F10
Meal 4: C5 P27 F12
Meal 5: C4 P27 F11
Meal 6: C8 P18 F4

C105 (including fibre)
P184
F57
somewhat the same choices in food as yesterday , except tried italian mozarella 30g, experienting with different sort of fat/protein, for variety, trying to make food as tasty to eat, trying different herbs and spices.

biked around, freezing today, wearing so many layers..lol...taught classes...
Superset Back workout 70%1RM
3 sets of 8
8 exercises superset, biceps got tried in the middle of workout

I feel maybe I am experiancing overtraining from last week, have to get good 8-9hrs sleep everyday


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 17, 2002)

Sure thing Queen...send them to me and I'll post them asap...try to send them to me before I leave on Sunday morning.

Hope you're feeling better...sometimes it takes soooo long to shake a cold...lol

Here in NS the weather has remained pretty mild...I'm not looking forward to the cold...in fact I have to say I "hate" the cold...unless I'm skating or skiing...then it's ok...lol  I much prefer the hot sun anytime of the week!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 19, 2002)

Oct 19 Sat:
Good shoulder/bicep workout yesterday, but definately have lost a bit of strength, getting compliments on how good I look nowdays...I am convinced the 70% is nutrition..my body response so fast, just a week of proper eating, rest, I am looking and feeling great...just have to work on building more strength without increase carbs..

today no training, light walk...
meal 1: C40 P32 F10, oats/4whites, 1egg
Meal2:4whites/1egg, veggies, 1tsp peanut butter, 1small ezielkeil pita
Meal3:3oz chicken breast, lettuce, 2tbsp parmesan cheese, 1tsp flaxseed oil
Meal4: same
Meal5: 3oz lean steak, 3oz mushrooms, 1oz avocado,
1soya cheese
Snack: coffee with cream
Meal6: 2oz cottage cheese, with fatfree jello
1cup unsweetened soyamilk

C98 P169 F62

Feel like I have 88% understood what works for my body...getting there...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 20, 2002)

Sun Oct 20:
feel good, roasted turkey breast for the whole week, with garlic, ginger, and hot red chilles...smells awesome...

have to get some good recipes and stick to a cooking plan for a month to make life easiler and save time...making slow changes to add more protein, and quality veggies as carbs.

taught yoga today and biked around, did calves...
C96 P169 F60
some meal choices as yesterday...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 21, 2002)

Mon Oct 21:
slept late last night, woke up early to train a client, getting my 6 meals fixed, missed the bus, walked to make it on time for the session, already exhausted!! 

didn't have much strength working out today (CHEST/TRICEPS), a bit disappointed, still pushed myself...

same meal choices...turkey breast all the way...
6 meals plus whey with water after workout.

C95 (including fibre)
P180 F60 CAL 1600
P45% F35% C20%


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey cool avvy! Nice pose!

How are you QofS?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

Um, can't see the av, what is it?  Post some larger pics babe.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey TP,
I did it in a hurry, didn't have a photoshop program so couldn't re-size the other pictures, will put some more in few days, in this I am doing a yoga posture, head to the knees...lol...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

oh....just can't see it....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 24, 2002)

Oct 24 Thu:
After so many experiments on my body, trying a new diet and sticking to it for 4 weeks atleast....

1600 cal as I am 104, roughly should be having 1500 cal, 45%P 44%F 11%C 
C43 P180 F77 training days
C43 P160 F77 non-training
carb up still have to figure out this weekend

doing moderate load in training and light cardio these 4 weeks.

Sun/Wed: 2 last meals carb up
Fri: eat out (not cheat) but fine dining, protein and fat.

Fat getting from all natural sources 2Tbsp of flaxseed oil per day, butter, heavy cream, avocado, sour cream, olives, grated italian parmesan cheese, eggs, almonds, walnuts, almond flour.

Protein: turkey breast, eggs, tuna, whey.

Carbs: oats, veggies.

A simple and easy to prepare diet...sticking to it for 4 weeks...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 24, 2002)

TP, I will replace it soon...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

Trying low carbs again huh?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey TP,
Yeah! trying the NHE again, as since couple of days I felt very bloated, and feel uncomfortable giving classes and training, this week, when I lower the carbs, I don't experiance that, so trying it out...for 4 weeks...just looking for a lifestyle of eating which suits my goals and life, I hope this can be it...you must think I am a nut as I keep on changing my statements, well! I just want a lifestyle diet which works for me mentally and physically...I hope you understand my experimenting, I think I am almost there now...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 25, 2002)

I agree with experimenting, but yes I think you are a nut! 

I say that in gest, but what I personally find most amusing is how strong your comments are ("low carb IS NOT FOR ME" and "I know my body 88%") and how quickly you 180 from those statements ("increasing my carbs makes me bloated" and "I almost know my body").

I think knowing ones body is critical for maximal development.  Experimenting is the only way to know.  I think you are a long way off from knowing your body (which is quite normal), and the only way to learn to give each option a chance, log it, and look back and say -- objectively -- whether it worked and to what degree.  Then determine whether it fits or can fit into your lifestyle.

Also recognize that the body -- and the way it reacts -- changes over time.  The more advanced your body becomes it will react differently to different diets and training methodoligies.  There is no right and wrong.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 25, 2002)

I know it...lol..I do make strong statements, my will of trying, will evantually make me understand the right formula for me...thanks for bearing with me...lol...maybe after 4 weeks, I will be making some new statements...NO..I don't think so, I did believe in what I said at that time, but hey!! my body reacted otherwise, sometimes you believe in something will work but wham!!! your body says screw you!! I don't operate this way, and all your statements are washed away....you are right TP, will record the reaction...thks for your support and honesty..Cheers


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 25, 2002)

Queen...just letting you know I'm following your progress...don't worry about the changes in philosophy...at least you're willing to keep experimenting!

Good luck...I'm interested to see your results.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 25, 2002)

You are welcome for the support and the honesty.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey FF, How did the selection go?
Thsnks TP,

aHHHH!!!: did this amazing class of HOT YOGA, a special type of yoga done in a hot room similiar to sauna...twisting, stretching those muscles, breathing...felt good..

have to run to the gym to teach a class

Today 6 meals
C40 P163 F74


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 27, 2002)

Queen...definately not as I had hoped....I found the Flight Simulator pretty tough...so "no pilot for me" I guess...looks like I'll be heading back to university in the fall for another degree....thinking of studying either Nursing or maybe my MBA...probably Nursing though.

Did you get me message I sent you by email....???


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey FF,
no I didn't get any messages via e-mail, well! good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 28, 2002)

Oct 28 Mon:
I have started seeing more defination in my stomach, my energy level is fine, no cravings, uptil now the lowcarb is going well, have been doing it since one week now without carb up, although haven't been lifting as heavy as last month, looked awesome while doing the hot yoga, sweaty defined muscles...was checking myself out while doing it in the huge mirrors..loltalk about vainity..lol...did give me motivation to stick to what I am doing...
being very focus and structered..planning meals and eating every 3hrs 6meals

C40 P182 F75
Meal1: 30g oats with flaxmeal, 1whole egg+4whites, 1tsp peanut butter, 1Tsp heavy cream with coffee and stevia

Meal2/3/4 simliar greens with 3oz turkey breast or chicken, 2tsp flaxseed oil, 1Tsp grated parmesan cheese, or 1tsp sour cream

Meal5: 1whole egg+4whites, few veggies, 1/2oz avocado 1slice soya cheese

Meal6: 11/2 cup unsweetened soya milk, fatfree jello, almond bar (baked it myself yummy, alomnds/almond flour, eggs, cocoa and real butter)

workout was ok, not pushing myself too much as a busy week, moving, looking for a place and work is hectic...sore from hot yoga....


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Whats hot yoga?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi TP,
HOT YOGA IS ALSO CALLED BIKRAM YOGA (name of the guy who founded it)

It is a scientifically designed series of 26 postures and 2 breathing exercises, that works each system in the body through contraction and extension. The postures address every bodily system including the digestive, respiratory,
circulatory, immune, endocrine, lymphatic, skeletal, muscular and nervous systems. It stretches and strengthens every muscle,
ligament and joint in the body. The postures work synergistically and cumulatively to warm up the muscles and joints for the next posture--working the organs, glands and nervous system in a systematic way. Thus, returning the body into balance.

Each Class Runs 90-minutes in length and is held in a heated studio where the temperature is a HOT 100 degrees. The heat allows you to warm your entire body in order to obtain maximum benefits and forces you to sweat out toxins
while working deep into your muscles, tendons and ligaments. 

If practiced regularly, Bikram???s yoga will reduce many symptoms of chronic illness and unite the mind, body and spirit. Students are advised to work at their own pace and to use the intense energy of the group setting to empower each
session. These series are a rigorous and fun workout that is appropriate for ALL levels. Benefits include: increased flexibility,
strength and balance, weight loss, defined muscle tone, improved energy, and a slowed aging process. In summary, Hot yoga is an excellent all-around practice to enjoy for the rest of your life.

Its sizzing fun


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Sounds like fun, though not my type of fun!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 29, 2002)

TP, whats your type of fun...NY is a funky city, although quite expensive to live, how long have you been living in NY?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 29, 2002)

Oct 29 Tues:
Very cold today, had the day off, went for a long..long walk, had to make some personal decisions...long walks always work...

felt physically strange, a bit spacey, zoomed out, tomorrow I will carbup after 7days..yeahhh!!
I think its working, it has been 10days since I have been doing it now, my first carbup will be tomorrow...although sore (from yoga and teaching classes), I had quite a bit of strength, my strength and energy hasn't been effected all that much, although my digestive system is a bit funny and sleeping pattern, can't sleep that well,since I have been doing NHE, I guess! have to give it time to adjust...

Did Tricep/Bicep heavy today, and cardio (light)

six meals, same as yesterday...have to cut down coffee to one cup a day.

C39 P182 F74


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> TP, whats your type of fun...NY is a funky city, although quite expensive to live, how long have you been living in NY?



My type?

Partying, boating, PLAYING sports, poker, and lots of other stuff, but if you mean fitness-wise -- lifting heavy, heavy weights.  Um, thats about it!

Yes, NY can be quite expensive, but the city can be great fun.  Lived here my whole life, lived in NYC for 2 years.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi there.  Thought I'd pop in.  I'm still learning what works best for me and it's a process we all go through.  (and of course what works best for each of us changes!)  One thought comes to mind though - 10 days is a long time to go without carbing up but also your carbs are maybe a tad high too.  I wouldn't go above 30 a day but then you should carb up twice a week.  Again - just my thoughts and maybe it won't be the best way for you.  But something you can keep in mind and try in the future if you want.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks NG, for the feedback, the only grainy carbs I am getting is oats in the mornings and the rest is veggies and natural carbs in almonds/peanut butter/avocado and unsweetened soya (C1 per cup and 3g fiber), is the fine?? should I reduce further??

TP, sounds like you are a fun guy..lol...whats your zodiac sign?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 30, 2002)

Oct 30:
felt drained and body was retaining alot of water, also felt full and bloated (although, ate the same as yesterday, and ate the same grams and variety of carbs 38g )...sleep pattern is a bit strange, can't sleep much (6hours, compared to 8hours).
Sore and had a headache too....lol...I sound like a old women...

non-training day today, still have to teach classes, will relax in evening and carb up, last two meals...thinking of making splet pancakes with banana...will be a bit creative with carb up as have been eating the same since 11days, will apply same concept though, low GI MEAL5/MEAL6
50g each carbs with a bit of protein and fat...lets see how I feel, as I zoomed out, right day for carbup....
feel I am on the right track, as I look really good nowadays, can't wait to get more strength for my leg workout tomorrow.........


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> TP, sounds like you are a fun guy..lol...whats your zodiac sign?



Cancer.....so what does that mean?


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 31, 2002)

Queen...selection didn't go that well so I'm heading back to university...Dalhousie (here in Halifax, NS) to be specific.  I'll be studying a BSc in Nursing.

I sent you an email but there must have been a delivery problem...in the message I mentioned they sent me home on Wednesday so I didn't even get to come into TO....spent my entire time up in Trenton...WOW....what a boring town!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 31, 2002)

Good Luck FF


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 31, 2002)

TP...
THE CANCER MAN: emotional, courteous, sensitive, a good listener, flirty but loyal, secretive. Many Cancer men have problems with this sign because it is a feminine sign, making them more emotional than most men; so they are often involved heavily in sports or aggressive behavior to prove their masculinity. He is very money conscious and works hard to provide well for his family, not only in the present, but for the  future. He wants a mature woman who will ???mother??? him, cook  for him, and take care of all his needs. He is moody and
sensitive at times, a bit thin-skinned, and his woman must understand this. He is very protective of those he loves.

SO HOW MUCH OF THIS IS TRUE TP


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 31, 2002)

Oct 31 Thur
carb up yesterday, I think I overdid it maybe, but that was the grams I calculated by the formula
ate C158 P158 F70.
for carb up, had oats, banana, small spelt flour pancake, and peanut butter, it felt like a mini binge (don't like that)
sleep well! but woke up tired, wanted to sleep more but had to start my day, very sore though!! don't know why as am not training that hard...

stomach felt funny!!
felt like crap today   , no strength, I thought after carb up I will have more strength for my leg workout today, but didn't I am quite surprised 

I don't know maybe I should keep my carbs 60g and don't do any carb ups...as I don't know why I feel the way I do...really spacey, tired, sore and fatigued???

today six meals C33 P180 F73
CRAVING RED MEAT!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 31, 2002)

Queen...when I do a low carb diet and then carb up I don't have much energy the next day either....but the day after...as in 36-48 hours after carb-ups I have a tonne of energy and experience amazing pumps!  Let us know how you feel tomorrow.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks FF,
Can't sleep, and lost of strength, will see how it goes...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 1, 2002)

I have posted some of my pictures in the gallery,
check them out...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 1, 2002)

BAD/BAD DAY, FINALLY DUMPED MY BOYFRIEND...PHYSICALLY/MENTALLY FRUSTRATED AND TIRED, ATE ALOT OF CARBS... TWO WEEKS HARD WORK DOWN THE DRAIN WELL!! TOMORROW IS A NEW DAY!!!! HAPPY TO BE SINGLE AGAIN...


----------



## Yanick (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> BAD/BAD DAY, FINALLY DUMPED MY BOYFRIEND...PHYSICALLY/MENTALLY FRUSTRATED AND TIRED, ATE ALOT OF CARBS... TWO WEEKS HARD WORK DOWN THE DRAIN WELL!! TOMORROW IS A NEW DAY!!!! HAPPY TO BE SINGLE AGAIN...



Sorry to hear that Queen.  Hope everything works out well.

BTW, i wouldn't worry too much bout the carbs.  You will never throw two weeks of dieting down the drain in one day, unless you eat HUGE amounts of carbs AND fat together.  Refer to the re feed thread, and read about all the upregulation of metabolism et al when overfeeding on carbs for only one day, but in your case its probably only a few hours.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2002)

Looky looky, Yan is moving in already!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 1, 2002)

LMAO!!

off da rebound, lol.

Its not that at all, just trying to be comforting in a time of need


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2002)

MMmmmmmHmmmmm.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey QOS-
Sorry to hear about what happened. A good friend is about to dump her husband after 10years of marriage....
Some guys are just too ig'nant to realize what they have right there in front of them.

Did you go out this weekend with girlfriends?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks for your feedback Yan...promising myself to be careful and not slip like this, as it feels aweful afterwards...so how are you doing? whats up with you nowdays? vodka this weekend..lol..


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 3, 2002)

You read my mind Burner02, I did go out and had a blast with few girlfriends and gay guy friends, I have already moved on...but no rebound, focusing on my goals and stuff...so what are your goals? how long have you been training?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

off and on in for some time. 
I'd like to burn off that extra layer of insulaition off ym waist...but my diet sux. I am ok, but do slip up. I keep asking for people to cook for me, but so far..no takers!


I bounce at one of the night clubs here in town and see a lot of 'girls-nights-out'.
Did you JUST dump this guy? How long have y'all been going out? It probably will take some time toget out of system? One of my 'girls'...(one of the regulars who always comes in 2 - 3 nights per week ran into her ex last night and was all upset. Luckily, I was there...to comfort her, remind her that she is a good lookig woman (she is) and that it was the guy's loss.
I got a smile and a hug for my eforts.

I guess that makes me bounce, poet and therapist....
might make for an intersting book, eh?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey Burner2, 
yeah! I just dumped the guy, and the person I am doesn't take me long to move on...I am feeling great being single and focusing on my career and the big goals I have...so why does your diet suck!! I have learned and am still learning, do build a better body, 70% is diet...I have slipped few times cause of not getting results and frstrattion but now have promised myself to stay motivated and have patience, keep at it...to see results...well!! best of luck, in finding someone who can cook for you


----------



## Yanick (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Thanks for your feedback Yan...promising myself to be careful and not slip like this, as it feels aweful afterwards...so how are you doing? whats up with you nowdays? vodka this weekend..lol..




QoS,

sometimes you just need a break from bb'ing.  we are people and once in a while we just to feel 'normal.'  Atleast thats my philosophy on life as a bb'ing teen.

I'm doing fine, losing weight, getting PH's so i'm going to bulk for a while, but no alcohol during that period because of the decreased protein synthesis and all that.  There is lots of vodka on the weekends for me.  The weekend is the only time i get to go out and i savor every minute of it.  Its no biggy though, i'm still getting to where i want to be and i'm keeping up a social life, for me its a great mix.

Anyway, take care and go have some fun.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey Yan,
I do have fun  lots of it...although alcohol never did anything for me, travelling and socializing does it for me, exploring new things...like nowadays I am mastering tarot cards...lol...wanna know the future


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 5, 2002)

Nov 5 Tues:

Sleeping really well nowadays, skin is glowing...all the good fat, Vit E...

Great workout, had good strength, Back is always my favourite body part to workout..

Superset
3 sets 8 reps/10reps
One Arm Row weight-35
T-Bar w-70
Wide-grip pull down w-90
Reverse-grip w-90
Cable Row w-80
chin ups

after having whey with water, did cardio, sprints on spinning bike 20mins...ohhh!! felt so much power, going fast, great rush.. don't need drugs anymore...lol..

six meals plus whey
C52 P190 F65

added Eziekiel pita (C17 P5) postworkout meal.
oats in morning , rest veggies as carbs..
added lean steak as last meal with flaxseed oil amd avocado...will add more variety this weekend

feel great today


----------



## Yanick (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Hey Yan,
> I do have fun  lots of it...although alcohol never did anything for me, travelling and socializing does it for me, exploring new things...like nowadays I am mastering tarot cards...lol...wanna know the future



lol, sure why not.  Tell me how much i'll be able to gain on my cycle of ONE?

Exaggerate if you want...please

re: the alcohol, thats a really good thing.  I mean i can go out and have fun without alcohol, but i'm one of those people who really likes the taste, effects of alcohol, so when there is vodka around i don't shy away.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

'Morning, QOS!

My diet os ok...could be better...I go for quick to make foods. I'm getting gettng pretty good with a gas grill....oven baked some chicken the other night....
I am just in need of tweaking it.  i like to eat...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 6, 2002)

ey Yan, if it makes you happy it cant be that bad...Cheers
Lubna


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Burner,
if you need any funky ideas for cooking with different herbs and spices, I am a Queen in that too...cheers


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 6, 2002)

Busy day...trying to get more clients for training, so I can go to a hoilday two weeks in dec...non-training day...
kept diet same....light cardio (walked for 20mins)

C52 P190 F65 (will see next week, maybe will increase fat)


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 6, 2002)

If anyone wants to know whats stored in the future for them...lol...check this out  http://www.AstralAdvisor.com


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

Don't know if I commented, but nice pics Queen!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Hi Burner,
> if you need any funky ideas for cooking with different herbs and spices, I am a Queen in that too...cheers



do, um...you give samples? I could be there for dinner..let's say I left now....sometime tomorrow?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 7, 2002)

lol...sure...if you left today..hmmm!! that will be ways to come for dinner...lol..hey!! why not? I will cook you can clean..perfect...huh


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks TP


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 7, 2002)

FEEL & LOOKING STRONG...GROOVY BABY!!
It amazing how wonderful I feel when I eat good/healthy/clean...I made goals for these two months, evaluating all the aspects of my life..2003 here I come, be better and better in everyway...physically, mentally, emtionally and spiritually..

I believe it starts which the body (mastering it), up to the mind/emotionals...& than towards your third eye (intution/feeling the stuff you can't see)

Things to change:
sticking as close to nature in eating
 (stop having diet coke/sweet/low...debating about soya cheese (as too much sodium, have 1slice a day thats 250mg per...how much sodium is safe?)  

Eziekiel pita  to have or not to have thats the question?

couple of questions in my mind:
suggestions welcome:

* Is it important to cycle grams or can you eat   the same grams/calories...day in & out (I   prefer, same less hassle).
* Is it imporant to carb up or can you live on a   low carb diet just using fat/protein as fuel?
* how long can you go without a carb up safely?
* Is it better to count calories/or gram.
* If hungry, should you eat more protein or fat,   and if want   to stop cutting increase protein   or fat?
* Can you gain weight be having excess EFA?
* Non-training days, should you decrease   protein/fat? also vacations (if still working   out light), same ratios or not?

Questions so many of them...lol...

Will train chest/triceps today...photoshoot on Nov 30...I will be ready be than...although want to start in this shape 365 days....


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

> _* * Is it important to cycle grams or can you eat the same grams/calories...day in & out (I prefer, same less hassle.*_


_*

I prefer cycling so that your body does not get used to a set caloric level.




 * Is it imporant to carb up or can you live on a low carb diet just using fat/protein as fuel?

Click to expand...



Depending on the person, carb ups MAY not be necessary.  You can try it and see.




 *how long can you go with a carb up safely?

Click to expand...



With or without?





 *Is it better to count calories/or gram.

Click to expand...



Calories will give you a more specific result but "better" depends on what you are more likely to follow.  You should have an idea of total calories AND the macronutrient breakdown.




 *If hungry, eat more protein or fat, and if want to stop cutting increase protein or fat?

Click to expand...



Yes, and if not cutting you can bump the carbs slightly each week until you begin gaining.




 *Can you gain weight be having excess EFA?

Click to expand...



Sure if your calories are in surplus.




 *Non-training days, should you decrease protein/fat? also vacations (if still working out light), same ratios or not? 

Click to expand...



Same ratios.  You can decrease carbs on non-training days.*_


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 7, 2002)

TP YOU ARE THE BEST...GLAD TO HAVE FOUND YOU...YOUR FEEDBACK ROCKS...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

hey...great questions! I was going to say to vary the intake, also...to kerep your body from going stale and adapting...the others...was going to leave up to more nutricionally sound people.
Rememnber? I am looking for someone to cook for me?


I can clean! (I won't have to wear the frilly, pink apron, am I?)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> TP YOU ARE THE BEST...GLAD TO HAVE FOUND YOU...YOUR FEEDBACK ROCKS...



Anytime!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 7, 2002)

If you're getting 50+g of carbs a day I wouldn't do a carb up.  I definitely like to cycle and change my eating plans so my body doesn't adapt and I can continue to make progress.  I only do the twice weekly carb ups when my daily carb intake is below 30 grams.  But you'll have to keep experimenting to see what's best for you.  When I have daily carbs like oatmeal or brown rice or yams I don't carb up.  

Take care!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 7, 2002)

QoS,

i wouldn't stay on a low carb diet too long without carb ups.  Those things were made for old women and fat men that sit on their asses all day.  Being an active person you will need carbs to perform optimally.  I would say try different carb intakes and if you see your performance declining with a certain intake increase it until you can perform optimally or include periodic carb ups.  Also make sure to keep cals the same to stay on track towards your goals, so if you're eating more carbs eat less protein/fat to compensate.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks all for the feedback.
Excess protein can turn into sugar right? I read if you don't take fat/fibre, protein can be store as fat or sugar?how do you know whether its fat or protein which is turning into sugar if its excess, so playing around with ratios, whats the ideal cyclying?
is it better to increase fat or protein in diet after a cut to maintain?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 7, 2002)

Is it better to skip a meal or eat two meals within an hour if no time, as I read somewhere, if not given 3hrs, the meal can be stored as fat


----------



## Yanick (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats*_
> Thanks all for the feedback.
> Excess protein can turn into sugar right? I read if you don't take fat/fibre, protein can be store as fat or sugar?how do you know whether its fat or protein which is turning into sugar if its excess, so playing around with ratios, whats the ideal cyclying?
> is it better to increase fat or protein in diet after a cut to maintain?



From what i've read gluconeogenesis does not occur too often.  A safe bet of course is to take some fat/carbs with your protein.  I'm not too certain under which conditions gluconeogenesis but it does occur.

Ratios play a fairly small role in muscle:fat gain ratio.  Overall calories will dictate whether you gain or lose and your body will take care of most everything else.  Changing up ratio's will only have a marginal effect.

Having said that, i think that an isocaloric diet is ideal for bulking.  Its all a matter of preference, basically if you believe it will work, it most likely will work.  Its basically the same premise of morning cardio.



> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Is it better to skip a meal or eat two meals within an hour if no time, as I read somewhere, if not given 3hrs, the meal can be stored as fat



With fat/protein, assuming your goal is fat loss, you can pretty much load up on the calories in one meal.  I would be hesitant doing that with carbs, as an overload of carbs will most likely induce an insulin spike which not only will halt lypolysis but will also cause blood sugar swings which will increase appetite (NPY induced?) and increase the chance of binging, especially on more carbs/sugar.

Just make sure to get your daily calories somehow, if you can only wait 1 hour instead of two between two of your meals, have that meal anyway, because in the end the calorie balance will play the biggest role and missing one meal can be quite catabolic.


----------



## Fit Freak (Nov 8, 2002)

Gotta say..there is a ot of good posting happening here...I wonder how many are sitting back and just taking it all in


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 8, 2002)

So much of this is going to take experimenting....for me I find that the ratios play a HUGE role in fat loss and muscle gain.  It's definitely not just a calorie thing.  If I lower my calories I'll lose weight for sure but I won't necessarily get leaner.  When I did my last cut in May I was able (for the first time) to get much leaner and go up on all my lifts.  I'm sure it was the ratio manipulation that made it work.

But at the same time I'm well aware that we're all different - I'm just saying what I found to be true for me.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 8, 2002)

Great insight/feedback thanks...

gluconeogenesis, I read occurs when you keep fat high+fibre, I weigh 100-104lbs, that means I need 15 cal per lb to maintain 1500 cal, so per meal that will be 12g fat??? is that less??

(I agree Nikegirl, the more I am doing this, I am realizing ratio's are very important).

On carb up last meal C60 for my weight is it too much?
what will you decrease in a carb up day fat or protein?
on non-training to play with ratio's what will you increase or decrease?

gathering all this info want to do it RIGHT THIS TIME

NG, can you please let me know how you play around with ratio's in a week?? (C/P/F)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

There is no right.

Only a scale of crappy, average, good, and dead on, but those change per person and over time.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 8, 2002)

I don't fiddle with the ratios within the same week.  (but some people do cycle carbs that way).  I just adjust them when I tweak my overall eating plan roughly every 3-4 weeks.  (but i don't mess with it if it's still working)

Now I'm taking in less than 30 g carbs a day and having between 75-85 grams fat a day.  Protein 180-200.  Then I carb up every 4th day.  The carb up is my last meal of the day.  This is from DPw8 and there are some great threads on the carb up meal that explains what it consists of and how much based on your bodyweight.

I'm adjusting my fat sources in the next day or so but leaving the ratios as is.

When I tweak I'll change the macors.

Next I'll likely go from 6 meals a day down to 5.   Protein will stay roughly the same.  But in my 1st and 3rd meal I'll have some active carbs (oatmeal, yam or brown rice) - 25 g.  Other meals would be veggie carbs only.
So my total daily carbs will come up from 25-30 grams to about 65.  Then I won't be doing the carb up meal anymore since I'd be having active slow burning carbs on a daily basis.

Have to say again - I got all of this from Dr. Pain and w8lifter.  There's tons of great information from them in the nutrition forum.  There are lots of methods out there but theres have worked best for me.

By the way - I don't think I ever told you how nice your pictures were!  You look good!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 8, 2002)

totally agree TP.  what works for different people varies AND what works for the same person changes too!  i "recycled" a meal plan i had used back in april to start my cut and found it wasn't working as well now as it did then.  so i fiddled again and am getting better results.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks NG,
I started doing this diet properly and than slipped (break up with boyfriend). Wanna do it right this time, as it worked for me, last bit of confusion on my mind is, during carb up should I reduce fat that day to keep my daily ratio to 1500cals, as when I play around too much with it, I get digestive problems...so per my weight carb up is 120g cal + 30g =150 (seems much for one sitting) during the day, less protein that day or fat
thanks for your help, want to start this and stick with it, so can focus on training.
Cheers


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 9, 2002)

Feel at bit sick today  (sensitive stomach, had cabbage and eggwhites as last meal, feel sick maybe as overdid protein and fiber, P210 F73 C80 (oats in morning, 1 ezielkiel pita, rest all veggies)...have to be careful...

Sat/Sun just light cardio 20 mins walk outdoors, leaves are falling, turning colours, loooks beautiful

back to proper diet after breakup with boyfriend, focusing on myself and my life...no more
distractions...

Meal1: 30g oats, 1Tsp flaxmeal, 1tsp peanut butter, 5whites+1whole egg with herbs and garlic
1tsp parmesan cheese+ coffee+1TBsp heavy cream

Meal2: 7whites+1whole egg with few veggies (mushroom, red pepper, onion) 1tsp flaxseed oil

Meal3: 1.5oz mixed greens, 2tsp flaxseed oil, 2tsp parmesan cheese, 3oz chicken breast.

Meal4/5 same

Meal6: 1/2cup unsweetened soya milk, 1bar (home made crushed almond, butter, eggwhites, unsweetned cocoa)
greens+ 1/2 can tuna, 1tsp parmasen cheese

C30 P170 F73

I will keep calories 1500-1580 as yesterday didn't count and it got out of hand, resulted in running to the washroom few times today....


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi QOS.  Sorry you aren't feeling so great today.

To answer your question - no.  don't lower your fat on carb up day.  You want your calories to be higher that day to keep your metabolism humming along.  For instance if I'm at about 1750 calories on non carb up days I'll hit high 2200s on carb up day.  Took some getting used to - but don't worry.  It's a good thing.

Just replace your final meal of the day with the carb up meal (yam, oats, veggies, banana and natural peanut butter or butter for fat source)

Feel better!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 10, 2002)

NG,

a quick question if you don't mind, QoS sorry for hijacking your thread this will be quick.

whats the point of the fat on the beverly carb up?  How much fat is recommended?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks NG, I will try it, I am going for 1500cals (per my bodyweight 105 right now), I was thinking of having 5meals on carb up, aiming for same calories, but as you have been doing this, I will follow your great feedback, have 6 meals, fat same, last meal WED/SUN (non-training days) carb up...hope it works in everyway...Thanks again for all the info
Cheers


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

cabbage and eggwhites?
wow..no wonder your stomach was upset....oof!


I was feeling like crap all weekend long myself. Wicked colds going around here. I wasn't sure if my meds were helpng or not, E&C, Zinc and my multi and cold meds. I stoped them for a couple days now and feel alittle better...beyond those annoying sniffles. Will start back up on teh zinc tomorow.
Hope all is well with you!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Burner
 lol...nasty comb eggwhites and cabbage was so hungry that day...killed the appetiate by that, increase fat after that to control it...feel good today....

cold/flu is around here in toronto too...soup/tea/vitamin C/ZINC/ECHI...

hope you feel better

I have a wicked recipe for warm/soothing hot/sour soup

Hot and Sour Chicken Soup Recipe 
Takes Less Than 20 Minutes To Cook 
This chicken soup recipe gives you a mouthful every bite! It's simple to make, and I'm sure you'll love this hot and sour chicken soup recipe.

Hot and Sour Chicken Soup 
Chicken breasts - 1 to 2 
Bamboo shoots - 1/2 can (thinly slice) 
Mushrooms - 4 to 6 (slice) 
Minced garlic - 1 teaspoon 
Diced ginger - 1 teaspoon 
Light soy sauce - 2 teaspoons 
Vinegar - 3 tablespoons 
Sesame oil - 2 teaspoons 
Red chilies - 4 to 6 (diced) 
Green onions - 2 (diced) 
Egg - 1 (lightly beat) 
Chicken broth - 3 cups 
Water - 1/2 cup 
Starch - 2 to 3 tablespoons mixed with water 
Cut chicken into 3cm slices. Heat chicken broth and water in a 
pot. 
When boiling, add mushrooms, bamboo, ginger, garlic, red 
chilies, vinegar and soy sauce. Cover with lid, and let it cook for 
5 to 8 minutes. 
Add in the chicken pieces, and gently stir. When the chicken is 
no longer pink, slowly beat in the eggs to the soup. 
Slowly stir in the corn starch mixed with water. Mix until the 
soup is thicker. Add in the green onions. Cook for 1 to 2 minutes 
Dish up and pour the sesame oil on top. 
When cooking this chicken soup recipe, prepare all your 
ingredients ahead of time, it'll save you a lot of 
headaches.

 ENJOY & GET WELL SOON


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey! sounds great...sure I can't just come up and have you make it???


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 11, 2002)

Fun weekend...gave a great yoga class yesterday, mostly all gay guys in the class, going through break-ups, heartaches...season for change, after class its always a counselling session, which I enjoy too....

Few weeks to perfect the diet and than all the focus on training...

6 meals + whey

sleeping alot nowdays, can sleep more after 9hrs of sleep..hmmm

M1: 30g oats, 1Tbsp flaxmeal,
5whites+1whole egg (with herbs/garlic/ginger)
1tsp peanut butter, coffee w/1/2cup soya milk
C20 P35 F13

BACK...great/intense workout

Warm-up chin ups 
Superset
1.One Arm Row 10/30 10/35/ 8/40      

2.Wide-grip pulldowns 10/65 10/70 8/75

Superset
3. Cable Row  10/60 10/70 8/90      

4. Reverse-grip pull downs 10/75 10/75 

Superset                         
5.Iso-lat pull downs   10/70 10/ 70 8/80  6/90 

6.T-bar  10/55 10/55 8/65

28/50 decline cable row

had 1scoop whey with water+glutamine

light biking for 20mins, stretched...feel powerful 
 

after half hour

M2: 6whies+1whole egg omelette with very little bit of veggies, greens+ 1soya cheese (will stop having this after I finish the package), 1tsp blended organic oil (flax/borage/safflower/seseme/sunflower

M3:1oz (28g) mixed greens+ 3oz chicken breast
+ 1white+1Tbsp blend flax oil

M4: SAME
M5: SAME except 2tsp flax oil

M6: 4whites+1oz mixed greens+1tsp parmesan cheese (for flavour will stop having this once the package is finished)
1bar (homemade with crushed almond+butter)
1Tbsp heavy cream w/tea

C28 P188 F72

(wondering if so many whites are good choice of protein & whether having oats in morning is a good idea on low carbs?)

overall satisfied with my efforts today


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 11, 2002)

Long flight from colorado springs....
burner do you have a picture on the forum?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> (wondering if so many whites are good choice of protein & whether having oats in morning is a good idea on low carbs?)



Yes.

Depends on your goals, your beliefs, the reason for going low carbs and the desired phisiological effects.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Long flight from colorado springs....
> burner do you have a picture on the forum?


I could've sworn he did... but I can't find them


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Geez and I thought you'd have those handy.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, if we start talking about your pics I can whip them out in 2 sec


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

figures.

Interesting how you discuss my pics and use the verb whip in the same sentence.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

here I am....be gentle...


Yep...long flight..better be some dam good soup!


http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9...slusser98/vwp?.dir=/ME&.dnm=Mike2.jpg&.src=ph


http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9...slusser98/vwp?.dir=/ME&.dnm=Mike2.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

those were taken about a year ago....I look mostly the same...
I'll be getting some more photos when i go to mx next month...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 11, 2002)

Ohh, you went scuba diving...I want to go too...are these pics from Mexico?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi TP,

Depends on your goals (GOAL IS TO HAVE A SOLID DIET WHICH BENEFITS ME PHYSICALLY, MORE STRENGTH & ENERGY, your beliefs (WILL MAKE ANY CHANGES REQUIRED TO ACHIEVE MY GOALS), the reason for going low carbs and the desired phisiological effects (CARBS WERE MAKING ME BLOATED/HUNGRY & CRAVINGS MOST OF THE TIMES)

I was doing the low carb/high protein/moderate fat thing, it was working, than I broke up with my boyfriend, and binged on carbs which damaged the system alot, now back at it...this time will follow it properly to see if it works or not?

so oats in morning on this is fine to keep it under 30g?
eggwhites compared to meat? better or same?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

Yep, Cozumel, Mexico....just so happens...I need a room mate....
Wanna go?

Can't wait to get back under that water!


I guess I am ignorant..I thought carbs....(rice, et) killed your hunger cravings...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 11, 2002)

sure...you can send me the ticket and I will be there...lol.. 
rice=ballon abs for me, I use to love sushi, and brown rice pasta, once I stopped having it, wow! I could see my abs, and now when I have it, bloated...can live without it...health more important...diabetis runs in family...

For me now fat...kills cravings, when my fat is low, I crave sweets....and than its muffins and more muffins and lattes and more lattes...lol...

When are you going to mexico? I love water and sun, and wearing less clothes..lol..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm going the 1st of December(my b-day BTW) thru the 8th.

Less clothes is better....and you reside in a cold climate...what are you thinking? Miami is nice....

my mother has type II. I wish I could get her to at least friggin walk a couple times per week....


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Hi TP,
> 
> Depends on your goals (GOAL IS TO HAVE A SOLID DIET WHICH BENEFITS ME PHYSICALLY, MORE STRENGTH & ENERGY, your beliefs (WILL MAKE ANY CHANGES REQUIRED TO ACHIEVE MY GOALS), the reason for going low carbs and the desired phisiological effects (CARBS WERE MAKING ME BLOATED/HUNGRY & CRAVINGS MOST OF THE TIMES)
> ...



Whole eggs and red meat are both good choices for building muscle.  Do not eat one to the exclusion of the other.

Oats are a great carb source.  But if you are trying to get into ketosis or if you are doing regular carb ups you probably shouldn't have a straight carb source at all.

That said, I think its a great choice particularly as your second postworkout meal, which is when I usually have my oats (along with whey and PB).


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Hmmm  TP, want to do this right this time, I do have some fear, as I screwed up my system last year by eating less food, which resulted in loss of muscle, I am very serious about this now, no slips, following it correctly

Right now I am having oats in mornings and the rest of the 1 to 2g of carbs as veggies/peanut butter/almond, so is it safe to switch oats from mornings (no carbs in the morning 
than only after postworkout and non on non-training days???
as my carbs are going lower, should I increase protein or fat?
I will be doing the proper carb-up two days Sun/Wed on non-training days...
TP feedback please...Thanks


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

oats with whey right after workout or as postworkout meal??? like to eat postworkout meal?
(oats/whey/pb) is it good to have it right after workout???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

hmmm. I thought you's want to get some carbs in first thing in the morning and taper off as the day goes for energy.

I thnk you'd have to get you cals from other sources as you are knocking cals out by taking out carbs...must make up for that with either the proteins and/or fats.

I may be wrong?
I'm still mulling over some advice TP gave me earlier....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

Burner: Are you trying to hide in here from FG and I????


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Well Queen, sometimes I do have trouble following your thoughts and questions with your writing style and this is one!

First, when do you train?  If its not at the end of the day you can and should have a post w/o shake like we have discussed in the past.  I good one is 50g dextrose and 50g whey.  You can cut or reduce the dextrose if cutting and low carbing it, but not if you are looking to gain.  Thats immediate, before you leave the gym.  Then 60-90 minutes later you have your second post w/o meal.  This is a good time for oats.  Typically, you want to have a carb source after your workout.  You have about a 2 hour window where your glycogen (sp?) uptake is excellent and you want to replenish the carbs.

I still am not sure why you are following a very low carb diet with refeeds.  I thought you were not looking to cut just stay fit?

In that case eat good clean carbs and just keep them low.  Cycle them from the 50-150g per day.   

Eat them early in the day and post w/o out.  If you do this and this isn't working then you can/should try other diets.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Queen, you started this journal saying how your original diet was working well for you.

Then you went to a low carb and hated it.  Then to a high carb and hated it.  Now a low carb again.  Why not go back to what was working?  Remember our very first discussion when you came here?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Nov 12:
Still not looking the way I did couple of weeks ago, the one day overeating binge did loads of harm...well!! you live and learn.....

have a weird taste in my mouth, look depleted, still working on making the diet perfect, fear of having wrong ratio, too much/or too little???

M1: 28g oats, ITbsp flaxmeal, 1tsp peanut butter
5whites+1whole

WORKOUT: awesome, so much energy...killed myself today...the intensity & stamina...love it...a big guy at the gym said "thats alot of weight for a petite person like you" feels good 

LEGS....yah baby  
stretched

Gaint sets (three exercises in a row without rest)

1.SQUATS 10/135 10/135 8/185
(free weight/bar is so big on my shoulders)  
2.HIP AB 10/100 10/100 12/90
3.HIP AD 10/140 10/150 12/160
not much rest between...heart is beating fast

4.HACK SQUAT  10/180 10/180 12/180
5.LUNGES 10/20 (dumbbell) 10/20 10/20
10/walking lunges
6.HAMSTRING MACHINE 10/80 10/90 12/90

7.DEADLIFTS  10/95 10/95 8/115
8.LEG EXTENSIONS (light) 10/20 10/20 8/40
9.LEG PRESS 10/90 10/90 8/160

Stretched
still had loads of power
HAD 1SCOOP WHEY with glutamine and water

20 mins intense/killer sprints intervals of 2/3mins of as fast as could included skipping...wow!! felt so good working my heart 
 

cool down: did some yoga and meditated, imaging myself on top of a mountain, with ideal physique, blue sky, laying on green grass, breathing deeply...ahhh!! feels so good... 

I will be sooo sore tomorrow...lol..non-training day anyways...

POSTWORKOUT MEAL:
3oz chicken breast+ 1soya cheese+ few greens+ 1white C2 P31.5 F11

M3: 1oz mixed greens+ 4oz chicken breast+2tsp flax
M4: SAME 
M5:same but 3oz chicken
M6: 6whites, few greens+ 1tsp parmesan cheese
ITbsp cream with tea+ 1bar(almond/butter Homemade)

C28 P200(IS THAT TOO MUCH? IF YES!! THAN WHAT TO INCREASE)
F67 
CAL 1515

PROUD OF MYSELF ON THE ROAD OF MAKING MY DREAMS COME TRUE.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

"imaging myself on top of a mountain, with ideal physique, blue sky, laying on green grass, breathing deeply...ahhh!! feels so good... "
**wasn't this in 'The Sound of Music'?
Just kidding. Soiunds like a great and yet tiring workout!

(psst...glad you didn't eat any bananas...a couple of the girls here would have gange up on you...)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Nov 12:
> Still not looking the way I did couple of weeks ago, the one day overeating binge did loads of harm...well!! you live and learn.....
> 
> ...



See how your thoughts are all over the place?  I keep saying it but you'll never get a PERFECT diet.  There are always tweeks and improvements.  What works now may not work later and vice versa.

We all have serious mood swings with the way we feel, how we think we look, etc.  Hell my journal is littered with:

Day 1: Today I look and feel awesome.  Very huge!
Day 2:  Man I am a fatso.  Have been for weeks!

This is "normal".  Thats why you have to have a plan and do your best to stick to it for a certain time.  Then try something different.  If you don't do things constant for a sufficient period of time you'll never know what works.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey TP,
Ok!! so my mentality was so different than, my goal was focusing on the scale, losing weight, I build muscle but than reached 97lbs, and lost what I build. Essential my goal was to lose the weight I gained in a year (20lbs) and I did, so basically I just got skinny, eating carbs/low protein/low fat...I was bloated quite a bit...so after that I wanted to build a good body/ not focus on weight and eat a solid diet...thats why I tried all this.

Its not that I hated it, I felt zoomed oou and stuff, lack of patiance to give it more time...

I have noticed if I stick to it, this low carb/high protein/moderate fat diet works...
I just don't want to feel sick in any way as my career is to stay healthy....
The problem with the carb diet I was on was I was constantly losing weight (muscle too), getting weak, bloated and started having bad stomach...

this diet is not giving me that, but want to do it right...I hope you understand were I am coming from I know you have hesitated in giving me feedback as I made some really strong statements in this journal...I freak out when I stay feeling ill...thats why...just learn have to give it time to adopt...TP...thanks for all your help...without your you/FF/W8/NG and this forum, I would have been figuring this out...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Ok!!!   TP, this time I am sticking to it, so can you please tell me, regarding the oats thing you said???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

If you aren't looking to cut bodyfat, have the oats.  Keep protein over 200g, carbs around 75-100g and fat the balance.  Keep cals in the 1600-2000 range since you are looking to build muscle.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 12, 2002)

QoS,

i probably told you this before but i'll say it again.  One day of overeating will not, i repeat, not un-do weeks of dieting.

Taking a mathematical view of things:

Completely hypothetical

2 weeks, losing 1lb/week of pure fat

1 lb of fat=3500calories

deficit over two weeks time=7000cals.

Now to 'un-do' this you would need to eat 7000cals OVER maint, so say your maint is 1800 cals, you would need to have eaten 8800cals in that one day.  That is also assuming that those 7000cals were mostly fat, because excess carbs (unless its chronic ingestion of excess carbs) are burned off via thermogenesis and all that other jazz that me and Rob told you about.

Basically, i'm saying that the one day binge DID NOT do much harm.  Its mostly mental and you just need to cope with it.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Yan, that day I ate around 3000-3500cal...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Why I want to be on a low carb diet?
cause it was giving me stomach problems (bloating, irriable bowel movement), I was trying to figure out for a while were I am going wrong, and after I join this forum I did, it was the carbs in my diet...
TP, Thanks I will try not to bother you now, and follow what I am doing, I will post some new pics from my photoshoot on Nov 30, THANKS AGAIN...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Yan, thanks for insight, I do understand, but if you have restricted your cals for so long to 1500-1600 and boom!! you have 3500-4000 in a day, something will happen...yay!!! anyways! I am coping with it, and letting go...like my boyfriend...lol...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

TP, I workout between 11:30am-1:00pm just had breakfast than, at 9:30am


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey Burner,
have fun on the hoilday...sounds sooo good


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Its no bother.  None t'all.

If its cuz of the effects on how you feel than certainly have the oats.  If you feel like crap, cut them out!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

hey!
I do not think you need to stop asking TP questions, he seems to not mind helping, just clearing up some confusion. 
Not to put words in his mouth..

I will have a great time in Mexico! I still need a room mate...

(Was worth a try??)
I might even put up some pics of my fat arse when I get back...y'all could use a good laugh!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

The first and most important step toward...success is the feeling that we can succeed.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Burner...so when are you sending me the first class ticket...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 12, 2002)

Have to run...time for my Meal 3...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> I do not think you need to stop asking TP questions, he seems to not mind helping, just clearing up some confusion.
> Not to put words in his mouth..



 

If its a bother, I'll let you know.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 13, 2002)

Rest day today, just taught one yoga class, 
extremely sore from yesterdays workout, knew it, feel good to push myself to this intensity


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 13, 2002)

C26 P189 F72 today, threw away food today (felt bad but rather than putting it in my stomach, better to throw as no one to give it to, all carbs like rice cakes, wheat grem, soya milk etc!!!)


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 13, 2002)

From tomorrow:

Training Days same Mon/Tue/Thu/Fri
Wed/Sat/Sun-very light cardio

Training Days: P198 F72 C6= CAL 1464
Sat (non-training)P179 F72 C6 CAL 1388
Wed& Sun(non-training-carb-up)P165 F72 C85= 1648
per week 1505CAL per day

If going on a date (which I would be quite a bit...free & single yeahhh)
eat fish and greens...loads and loads of water

Now instead of QueenofSquats, I will be QueenofBodybuilding....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 14, 2002)

Nov 14 Thurs: slept later than usual last night..legs are sooo sore today 

M1: 9:30am
2whole eggs + 4whites (few veggies)
2Tbsp flaxmeal
1tsp peanut butter
C2 P35 F14

Black coffee

WORKOUT 11:55am
CHEST (light/moderate load today)

superset in the beginning and than didn't rest much in between sets

1.Bench Press 10/35 10/40 10/40 warm up
2.Pec Fly 10/60 10/60 8/70
3.Incline Flys 6/25 8/20 10/20
4.Flat Bench Flys 8/25 10/20 10/20 12/15

had 1 scoop whey/glutamine with water 
C 0.75 P19 F0.25

20 MINS LIGHT BIKE...LEGS SORE  

M2: 12:50pm
4oz roasted chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32 F12

M3: 3:30pm
4oz roasted chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32 F12

taught a yoga class after

M4:6:45pm
4oz roasted chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32 F12

out with friends whose life revolves around eating junk and drinking martinis, they are trying to tell me that I am missing out so much in life
 yeah right!! to piss them off I had my meal5 in front of them...lol...  

M5: 9:15pm
3oz roasted chicken breast
1/2oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0 P28 F11.9

feeling extreme soreness, have to get a good night sleep, leaving the party  

M6:11:15pm
2whole eggs+ 3 whites
few veggies
1tsp parmesan cheese
C1 P25 F11

P198
F72
C6 
CAL 1464

Have one of the photoshoot on Sat afternoon, this is not the main one, its for a yoga article I wrote in a magazine...any tips on
HOW TO MAKE YOUR MUSCLE LOOK YOUR BEST AT A PHOTOSHOOT???  

I did my measurments today after 2 months:
My bust is shrinking 
My thighs are expanding (from 17 to 19inches)
 
I wish I could change natures way and sculpt my body in the propotion I want...
wishful thinking...lol...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> any tips on
> HOW TO MAKE YOUR MUSCLE LOOK YOUR BEST AT A PHOTOSHOOT???



Well, you are asking a bit late since you can no longer manipulate carbs and sodium.  But your goals are:

- reduce water retention (get "thin" skin)
- get full muscles

You missed out on a lot since you need a week for most stuff.  As a last minute:

- drink 2 gallons of water today and tomorrw
- drink and eat nothing after 6 pm on Fri
- last meal on Fri should be high carbs, including sugars.
- eat carbs (sugars) in the morning in small quantities up to 2 hours before the shoot, drink nothing (okay a few sips here an there -- you want water in the muscles BUT NOT in the skin)
- pump up the muscles lightly righ before the shoot

HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks TP,
You are godsend, for the amazing tips/feedback you give me, I will follow these tips completely for the main shoot on Nov 30...

What do you think of my shrinking muscles  bust...what to do?? no money for breast implants...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Thanks TP,
> You are godsend, for the amazing tips/feedback you give me, I will follow these tips completely for the main shoot on Nov 30...



Oh, if its the 30th you can do a bunch of other stuff as well.

- starting the Sunday before drink at least 2 gallons of water per day;
- increase sodium through the roof!  chicken or beef bullion cubes are good for that;
- cut carbs COMPLETELY (carb deplete)

- On Thursday DROP ALL SALT -- have none'tall until after the shoot, continue with the water.

- before bed on thursday have a carb up meal, NO SUGARS
- all day friday have very smalls but many through the day, all MUST have carbs

then follow my advice from before for Fri and Sat.





> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> What do you think of my shrinking muscles  bust...what to do?? no money for breast implants...



Hmm, I'll need to see pics to comment on that.   

Prolly just means that you are losing BF.  Shrinking boobs will correlate w/ reduced BF since thats all they are.  I didn't notice a comment on shrinking muscles.  Your legs are prolly just becoming more musclar.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 14, 2002)

yeah!! have to start making more money, so I can buy more and more eggs/chicken and get the breast implants.... will post the pics soon....
TP, any comments on my training?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

Not really, I haven't been following your w/os much.  But personall, I feel this area is my stronger area (rather than nutrition).

A quick glance at your chest w/o tells me:

- you are not training to failure (each set to a perfect 10 reps?)
- you are doing too many flys and not enought presses.

I have no idea what a pec fly is as opposed to the other flys.

If you are looking to build muscle focus on incline and flat bench dumbell presses.

Keep sets in the 8-10 range and take each set to failure.  You'll need to rest a bit longer between sets to at least get your breath back.  Save supersets for the end of a work out and use them sparingly.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 15, 2002)

Nov 15, Fri: 
looking really good  today

M1: 9:30am
2whole eggs + 4whites (few veggies)
1Tbsp flaxmeal
C1 P31 F11

1/2 cup black coffee

WORKOUT 11:30am
SHOULDER/TRI/BICEPS (light/moderate load )

gaintsets (to save time and increase intensity, will stop doing that TP from next week)

Chin ups and tricep dips warm up

1. Dumbell deltoid overheads 6/25 8/20 10/15 
2. Bicep Concentration Curl 8/25 10/20 12/15
3. Tricep Extensions 8/85 10/80 12/70

4.Dumbell front raise 8/25 10/25 10/20
5.Incline Bicep curls 8/20 8/20 4/25
6.Tricep Overhead 8/30 8/25 10/25

24 reps of tricep dips

(trying to keep the workout from 30-40mins max, have to train shoulders again on Sun (usually Sun are rest days but this week will train shoulder/calves)


had 1 scoop whey/glutamine with water 
C 0.75 P19 F0.25

20 MINS LIGHT BIKE...STRETCHED 

M2: 12:40pm
4oz roasted chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32 F12

M3: 3:00pm
4oz roasted chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32 F12

M4:6:15pm
4oz roasted chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32 F12

M5: 8:45pm
3oz roasted chicken breast
1/2oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0 P28 F11.9

M6:11:00pm
2whole eggs+ 3 whites
few veggies
1tsp parmesan cheese
1tsp peanut butter
C1 P28 F13

C6
P198
F72
CAL 1464


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

hey!
Wow...super workout!
so..why have to do delts again on Sunday? Are you doing each part twice per week?
your food looks really god...sure I cannot just jump up and eat with ya?
I'll even do the dishes.......


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Burner,
I usually do more work on shoulders, as wanted to finish the workout in 30mins, I will do the exercise I left off on Sun. Thanks I am on the road to success...totally committment to eating clean and healthy
how are things coming along for you?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 15, 2002)

Nov 15
I was very frustrated last night and did my best not to do any emotional eating (& I didn't)
as I am letting go of some friends in my life, yesterday I said GOODBYE to few of them, most of my friends don't understand my goals, how important this is to me...this forum is keeping me grounded as most of you are in a similiar boat. Only gonna to hang out with people who can respect my lifestyle.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

oh, ok...just so you aren't over doing it.


I'm fine. Wish I still had 2 months before I go on vacation...
I think i have it figured out: Remember Arnold would do poses in the ocean up to his calves, as he thought they were too small? I wil take photos of me in the ovean..up to my rib cage! YEAH! Good plan! Will run with this!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh, ok...just so you aren't over doing it.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but do you know what he did when he realized that his calves were too small?

He wore sweatshirts and sweatpants and kept totally covered when he trained.  Except he cut the sweatpants from his knees down so ONLY his calves showed!  Made him focus on his calves!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

so what are you trying to say? I'm going to have to do handstands underwatrer and let just my belly show? Breathing will be a bugger!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 16, 2002)

Nov 16: rest day, have one of the photoshoot for yoga article I wrote, busy day will post meals tomorrow...so cold outside, want to get out of toronto for winters


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

this article will be in some magazine?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 17, 2002)

Yes! The article is being published in a new local magazine in Toronto, the shot was breezy, didn't take that long which saved my time to enjoy the Sat.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 17, 2002)

Sat Nov 16
M1:6:30 am
2whole eggs + 4whites (few veggies)
1Tbsp flaxmeal
C1 P31 F11

M2:10:30 am
2whole eggs+ 4 whites,                          few veggies
1tsp parmesan cheese
1tsp peanut butter
C1 P31 F13

M3: 12:30pm
4oz roasted chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32 F12

M4: 2:30pm
4oz roasted chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32 F12

M5: 7:30pm
3oz roasted chicken breast
1/2oz mixed greens
C0 P28 F11.9

10-12glasses of water

CARB-UP (first carb-up after 10days)
bought a sweet potatoe, although don't like potatoes, put it to boil and just didn't wanted to eat it so had 1cup oats instead of 1/2 cup

1cup oats (dry)
2Tbsp flaxmeal
1banana
1cup (mushroom & bell peppers)yummy!!
1Tbsp peanut butter
8small raisins
1tsp parmesan cheese
C82 P24 F17

P178
C85
F76.90
CAL 1744
after 30mins I crushed was sooo sleepy (cause of carb-up for sure), slept for 10hrs

TP, helppppp, I know I am not suppose to make any changes and stick to this, I will!! but judging my body, I look good but waist/abs are looking thicker and wider...I promise to stick to this for 4weeks (2more weeks left) to see, but I think I am eating more fat than I should, but if I cut that down, than my calories will be quite low....helpppp...didn't like the crushing of energy like that last night and went to the loo several times in the morning (due to carb-up, I think)????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

hey!
You're gona be famous!
wow...10 hours? Body was telling ya something...I'm working on finishing up my long weekend...tomorrow I get to sleep in..until I wake up too....can't wait to get that started!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 17, 2002)

Nov 17 Sun:
  sleepy, so sleepy (not tired though)

M1 8:30 am
2whole eggs + 4whites (few veggies)
1Tbsp flaxmeal
C1 P31 F11

 slept again for 1hr

M2: 11:30am
1 can tuna 
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32.4 F10.5

M3 3:00 pm
1 can tuna 
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32.4 F10.5

did calves and light bike 20mins, taught a yoga class

M4: 6:15pm
1 can tuna 
1oz mixed greens
2tsp blended oil (flax/safflower etc)
C0.5 P32.4 F10.5

One extra large coffee, with half and half
C2 F6

M5: 9:00pm
3oz roasted turkey breast
1/2oz mixed greens
C0 P28 F10.9

M6:11:00pm
2whole eggs+ 3 whites
few veggies
1tsp parmesan cheese
1tsp peanut butter
C1 P31 F13

P187
C6
F72.40
CAL 1424


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 17, 2002)

I love deep sleep, can't function without 8hrs..its a nessecity


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm existing on 3.5 right now...I'm going otgo with...I'm not firing on all cylanders right now...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 17, 2002)

TP, I am not changing a thing, if you read the Sat post, after carb-up scenorio, going in the sleep coma, any feedback? should I anaylsis it or ignor it and keep on doing what I am doing?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2002)

Keep doing what you PLANNED to do.  Note how you react and AFTER try to understand what it did to your body and how it responded.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 18, 2002)

TP 
Since I have been playing around with carbs/fat

I have noticed carbs (make me bloated, digestive problems but I stay lean and don't gain fat, lean down to 8%bf on carbs/protein/very low fat diet, 1year ago)

Just having fat/protein, I am putting on fat on thighs and abs, (not muscle) my bf have increased although muscle defination looks good.

I will keep at it, how long do you think I should wait to see a proper response by my body, another thing, maybe I am eating too many calories????? for my petite frame 105lbs nowadays.....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi Burner,
How is Colorado? 
3.5 sleep I wouldn't be able to train at all, how do you do it


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 18, 2002)

Nov 18 Mon:
I think I am eating too much, maybe I need less calories as I weigh less??

WORKOUT: LEGS
Squats               10/115 10/115 12/135 8/155
Leg Kickbacks        10/40 10/40 8/50
Leg Press            10/125 10/125 8/145
Lunges               3sets of 12 with 15dumbbell
Hip Ab               12/80 10/90 10/100
Hip Ab               12/130 10/150 10/170  
Hack Squat           12/185 10/185 10/205 
good intense workout
20 mins light bike


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

How many cals are you eating?  If you are trying to bulk than gaining a bit of BF is no biggie.  Especially since your muscles are looking better.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 18, 2002)

TP,
Average per week I am eating 1600calories, (mind you before I join this forum I was eating 1200-1300), I do want to gain muscle but slowly, don't even mind maintain what I have, I want to lose the bf% I have gain, bulking/cutting can't be done at the same time? if I have to choice I would maintain for now and lose the BF% I have gain on my thighs and abs


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Fair enough.  BUt you wanted to do this for what 4 weeks?  Whatever the time frame was, finish it.  Why?  Cuz your goal is long term and this experiment is and will teach you about how your body responds.  After the time is up, make some assessments and we'll adjust then.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

PS.  How come my name gets a smilie next to it?  Not that I mind, just curious, ya know?

And when do we get to see pics from the shoot?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 18, 2002)

you get a smile cause whenever you give me a feedback it puts a smile on my face, I will get the pics in 3-4weeks, I will stick to this...will make some changes tomorrow to make the choices more interesting, how are your goals coming along? how was the weekend? it snowed in toronto yesterday, what about NY?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

No snow down here, just rain, lots and lots of rain.  Progress is good.  Gaining lots of fat and muscle! LOL.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 18, 2002)

Will we get to see your face in the pics???
I wish I was a guy, its so much easier for men to get away with being bloated/having pot belly and than cutting down....next life will send a special request to be a man...lol..


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Are you saying I am bloated and have a pot belly?  Damn....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 19, 2002)

LOL... no, what I mean is if you had one, you will still get away with it and look good...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Nice try....don't think so.....


----------



## Yanick (Nov 19, 2002)

LMAO!

You two crack me up!

BTW, QoS, you guys are lucky.  Snow is fun, you can actually do stuff while its snowing.  Rain is crappy, i had to stay in saturday night cause it was raining and no one wanted to go do anything.  I hope we get some snow here soon.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 19, 2002)

Nov 19 Tues:
ohh! didn't eat enough fat throughout the day yesterday, was sooo hungry at night, ate double the portion of chicken/eggwhites
P244 yesterday have to be careful...
I look quite muscular, am gaining size on this diet, look different (the face).

M1: 30g oats 
(will not have it from tomorrow)
1Tbsp flaxmeal
5whites +1whole egg
1/2 cup unsweetened soya with coffee

have lots of energy today

BACK/TRICEP WORKOUT:
Warm up chin-ups

One Arm Row 8/40 10/35 10/40
Wide Grip Pulldown 12/75 10/75 8/90
Cable Row 12/60 10/70 8/80
Reverse Grip Pulldown 12/75 10/75 8/90
T-Bar 12/70 12/70 8/60

Warm up Dips
Tricep Extensions 10/85 10/80 10/75 12/70
Tricep overheads 12/25 10/30 8/35
Dips 3 sets of 8

had 1scoop whey with water glutamine

20mins high/low spinning

GREAT WORKOUT...FEELS GOOD  

M2:4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens

M3:4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens

M4: 3oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens

M5: 3oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens

M6: 5whites+ 1whole egg
few veggies
1/2 oz avocado
1tsp peanut butter
1/2 cup unsweetened soya milk with coffee

C28
P195.4 (am I eating too much protein , should I keep it the same on non-training days??) 
F69.9
CAL 1444


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

*am I eating too much protein *

NO!!! Stop asking!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 19, 2002)

Okkkk!!! TP, are you a trainer too?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Nope, not even close.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

Hiya, QOS!
Colorado is nice...not enough snow yet....I might actually ridr my sport bike to work tommorrow..it has been that nice here....

3.5 hours? belive me..it isn't fun..I was a stumbling zombie....I probably didn't make it to the gym that day....but one has to do to pay  the bills....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Nov 15
> I was very frustrated last night and did my best not to do any emotional eating (& I didn't)
> as I am letting go of some friends in my life, yesterday I said GOODBYE to few of them, most of my friends don't understand my goals, how important this is to me...this forum is keeping me grounded as most of you are in a similiar boat. Only gonna to hang out with people who can respect my lifestyle.....



I'm impressed with your discipline and dedication.  QS  you have progressed nicely since your arrival here.  Keep up the good work!

TP........excellent coaching,  it must be so nice to work with someone so dedicated and cooperative! 


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

Why  thanks DP!  

She is quite disciplined and dedicated.  The biggest thing with Queen is keeping grounded, and not making to many radical changes to quickly!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why  thanks DP!
> 
> She is quite disciplined and dedicated.  The biggest thing with Queen is keeping grounded, and not making to many radical changes to quickly!




WOW!  A smilie, we must be in a wild and crazy mood today.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

Yup.  Nuts.  Totally nuts.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow!! thats quite encouraging...Thanks DP & TP
Tp, you are right, I need to stop making so many changes and be patient in my progress.
This gives me more motivation, feels good


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

hey you!
Yeah, have a little patience with teh diet. Give it a week or so, if is working, keep it, if not tweak abit and go with that again and so forth.
(I wish I could practice what I preach)


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 21, 2002)

Thu Nov 21:
woke up early had Meal1 and napped an hour again

M1 7:30am
5whites+1whole
few veggies
1tsp peanut butter
1/2 oz avocado
1/2 cup unsweetened soya milk+coffee+stevia
C2.75 P30.23 F12.05

WORKOUT:SHOULDER/BICEPS (light load)not much strength today so will go easy on myself

Shoulder deltoid raise 8/15 8/15 8/15
Bicep Incline curls 8/20 8/20 8/20
Shoulder Front barbell raises 8/35 8/35 8/35
Bicep Barbell curls 8/35 8/35 8/35
Shoulder Lateral Raise 8/10 8/10 8/15
Shoulder Shrugs 8/60 8/60 8/60
Military Press 8/35 8/35

Light 20 mins bike, after 5mins from workout

M2 12:30pm (recipe of my new protein shake, don't want to use heavy cream, although its yummy, it doesn't have too much nutritional value, just fat, so used soya instead)
1scoop whey
1Tbsp flaxmeal
1/2cup unsweetened soya
1Tbsp peanut butter+stevia
C4 P31 F11.5

M3: 3:30pm
4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens
C0.5 P32 F12

M3: 3:30pm
4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens
C0.5 P32 F12

AFTER YOGA CLASS
M4: 6:30pm
4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens
C0.5 P32 F12

M5: 8:30pm
4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens
C0.5 P32 F12

M6: 11:30pm
5whites +1whole egg
few veggies
1tsp parmasan cheese
1/2 cup unsweetened soya w/decaf coffee
C1.5 P30 F10

C10
P187.23
F69.20
CAL 1412

Will try to have a meal every 3hrs, not before, as its hard to digest. Feel a bit tired today, will get more sleep tonight.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Burner,
you work every night at the club? when do you train, I guess! 3.5hrs cause of that, I love bikes, I wish I get one, but it will be useless in toronto as the weather sucks, someday will get one, whats the fastest have you gone on it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

Right now, I work either thurs - Sat like this weekend, as I am off my main job this weekend, or like last and next, I will be working my main job all weekend, so will only work on Turs and Saturday.
That will change up a bit when I go back to working the midnight shift at this job next month....

So, I will train as soon as I get home, then go to the club. When I go back to mids, I will wake up, eat something, then lift an hour odr so after that, then go to this job.

I've done a few high speed runs with it. The needle was at 160 about 4 - 5 times. I have since changed the gearing on the sprockets for a little more low end oomf, so I think I will only hit about 148 - 150 now? Not too worried. 
A buddy of mine rides a litre sized bike ('02 Suzuki GSX-R 1000) and I cannot even stay close to him in a straight line, as I have a 600cc.
I changed the gearing to keep him from absoloutely walking away from me. Didn't really help...
His bike is just too danged fast!

Going that fast makes me nervous. Too many things are happening at that speed. Those dashed lines in the middle of the road...are solid. I'm more of a mountain carver. Nothing better than tearing up caurvy, canyon roads.


What kind of bike are you wanting to buy?


----------



## Fit Freak (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey Queen...just dropping by to see how things are going...glad to hear you're continuing to make progress!  Snow in TO...all we're getting out here in Halifax in RAIN and I hate it!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey FF, 
Where have you been?? how are things going? yeap! the weather here is pretty badd...raining today and than it will snow maybe...windy and cold, want to sit next to a fireplace all day and have warm tea...did you started your studies? hows the traning for the contest coming along?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 22, 2002)

Nov Fri 22:
surprisely haven't been too sore this whole week, judging my body right now, my abs are showing, good progress in upper body, gained at the waist, and due to that hips are looking smaller and thighs...man!! they are getting bulky, same portion of muscules, gaining inches   gotta stop that...I am going very heavy on squats/leg press, maybe I just do lighter weight and more reps  my body is looking out of propotion, never had a problem with lower body, have to figure it out, change the training...any suggestions?

Keeping food the same today, had to make chicken breast in a hurry in the microwave today...10mins, turned out fine

Making an effort to eat on the dot 3hrs, not before not after

M1: 8:30 am
5whites+1whole
few veggies
1tsp peanut butter
1/2 oz avocado
1/2 cup unsweetened soya milk+coffee+stevia
C2.75 P30.23 F12.05

TRAINING: CHEST wanted to finish training in 30mins as want to go with the plan eating every 3hrs

Pec Fly 8/70 ouchh muscles look great in the mirror 10/60 12/50

Incline Flys 8/20 6/25 10/20

Bench Press (smith machine) 8/65 8/50 8/50 so weak in bench press, the bar is too big for me

Flat Flys 8/20 5/25 10/20

M2: 11:35 am
1scoop choc whey
1Tbsp flaxmeal
1/2cup unsweetened soya
1Tbsp peanut butter+stevia
C4 P31 F11.5

20mins light bike

M3: 2:30pm
4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens
C0.5 P32 F12

1large tea with stevia

M4: 5:30pm
4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens
C0.5 P32 F12

M5: 8:00pm
4oz chicken breast
2tsp blended oil (flax/sunflower)
1oz mix greens
C0.5 P32 F12

M6: 11:30pm
5whites +1whole egg
few veggies
1tsp parmasan cheese
1/2 cup unsweetened soya w/decaf coffee
C1.5 P30 F10

C10
P187.23
F69.20
CAL 1412

 can a person gain muscle while cutting, I have gained 6lbs in which some is muscle and rest fat on waist & thighs, if I went to cut and reduce the bf% while keeping the muscle, whats the safest way, not to lose the muscle, don't care about the weight, wanna get the body back in propotion.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 22, 2002)

Burner, sounds like you don't get much time to unwind and relax, I always want a balance between work/training/rest time-alone time and being social, if I don't do that I don't feel grounded and start losing my focus in my lifestyle? so let me ask you? whats the most important value in your life, something you can't function without?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

If you want to lose added fat, just cut cals by say 2-300 per day, it'll be slow but its best.

If you think you are out of proportion get someone else's opinin who can be objective.  If he, she, they, agree then just cut back the weights OR (my preference) train that BP LESS frequently.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi Tp,
I am training legs just once a week, but going rather heavy, have developed good defination in hamstrings, but quads and the outer thigh are gaining fat?? which exercise would you suggest, I rather play around now with training than diet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Fat, and its location on the body, has nothing to do with lifting but has everything to do with diet and genetics.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 22, 2002)

I didn't wanted to hear that...damn genetics and age too for now I will keep doing what I am doing and see what happens, not in a hurry, maybe slowly once my body gets a huge of a steady diet (no changes for a while), I will start losing that bf%, its winters here anyways, so many layers, just shows my face, as long as the photoshoot is concerned I will not kill myself over it, its for yoga, so will wear outfits which hides the unperfections
have an awesome weekend TP


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 23, 2002)

Nov 23 Sat:
Felt a bit zommed out yesterday, I think got in the ketosis, weird taste in my mouth, this is the 3rd time, so  have more patience to bear it. Judging from the week, I had strength and energy, no cravings, not hungry, felt a burning sensation in the stomach yesterday for 2hrs.
In the morning today I felt proud of myself again to being able to stick to this, as I remember I was a girl who loved carbs and didn't like protein or fat, its amazing how much I have changed t achieve my goals, now I don't even feel like having carbs, although I would down the road add a low-carb home made high fat dessert (cheesecake or something made with stevia), thats all I crave, some form of dessert.

I have to change my training now, to gain muscle slowly in quads, shoulders, increase glutes maybe.

I will read more about the ketosis diet, have as much info on it, will order some books from U.S.

walked today 30mins light: slept really well.
some food choices except made whey+flaxmeal crepe had it with peanut butter yumm.

C10
P187.23
F69.20
CAL 1412

wouldn't cycle calorie too much as than I get stomach problems, keep from 1412, 5 days and carb up 1640, average per week 1480.


----------



## Fit Freak (Nov 24, 2002)

Queen...been away...moved to Halifax..new apartment.  Started studies...but having problems with the site here...when I click on new posts I get a message that "no matches are found".  Got frustrated with it...kinda why I've dropped off...it's working now so we'll see.  Not sure if it's me, my computer, or the site.

Enough of me...WOW...no carbs...why the change?  Assuming the site keeps working I'll be a regular in your diary again.

My training and diet are going well.  Competition isn't until April 6th so I'm just looking to take things SLOW..until the real-deal in January!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey FF, 
good to hear from you, all great changes happening for you, how do you feel, hope you can regularly visit this site.
No Carbs....well, I am seeing were it goes, I had some difficulties in the beginning but now I am feeling great, trying this till Dec 28th, to see how my body response...
Trying to stay warm, as its really cold here. Good to hear from you, best of luck with the new changes


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey!
You are on!
Good morning! Cold eh? I've got a great way to keep you warm!
ok, so it is only putting on a sweater..but it can help!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 25, 2002)

Nov 25 Mon:
woke up early to train a client, have decided to get 8-9hrs of sleep no matter what.
same meal choices, I will stick to this diet till Dec 28 and than reevaulate it, to see whether its working or not, in the meantime I will see for another week, I think I am having more calories/protein than I need, at 105lbs 187g, I am feeling really full and stuffed nowadays and maintaining the 5lbs gain, on non-training days its worse, I feel very full, its great, todays train proved I have loads of strength and energy even though from 150g carbs I am now on 10g, I feel alert, no cravings and am never hungry.
Yesterday I was reading OXYGEN magazine and one of the fitness pro, she eats less than me, and she weighs 120lbs, I still think out of fear of losing muscle I am eating more calories for maintaining or losing fat slowly (the 5lbs I gained).
Isn't the formula 10xbw to lose, 12xbw to maintain & 15-18xbw to gain, that means I need 1200cal to maintain? 

GOOD LEG WORKOUT (light weights) WITH LIGHT BIKE 20MINS
Squats 12/100 12/100 12/135 8/205 ouchh!!
Lunges walking 1set& than 3sets of 12
Leg Press 12/115 12/115 8/135
Leg Ext very light one leg at a time 8/15 8/15 8/15
Leg kickbacks 12/30 12/30 12/30
Hacksquats 12/160 12/160 8/180
deadlifts 12/75

could do more but don't want to push myself as its the start of the week, great active day, loads of energy at the gym due to hunky straight guys for a change, everyday should go early like today to the gym 

C10
P187.45
F69.40
+
two cups of black coffee with stevia


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

what is stevia?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 25, 2002)

burner check is out www.stevia.com


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

thnx, will look at it tomorrow.
have a great night!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 25, 2002)

You too...have fun at work


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 26, 2002)

Nov 26 Tues:
yesterday was so full, stomach looked like a ballon, reduced calories today for these few weeks to see how body responses, just reduced the portions.

didn't sleep much,lots going on in my life, trying to achieve few major goals in life, the major one right now is making my own business tangiable, looking into leasing space, loans and whatnot, quite frustrated today=to driven, have to do this, 

workout was ok, although spend alot of time at the gym, chatted more, so rested quite a bit between sets, which always make me feel that I haven't workout alot. 
Relationship dilemas too, why are men so confusing? its seem to me today MEN REALLY LOVE BITCHES, WOMEN WHO ARE FRIENDLY & APPROACHABLE ARE NORMALLY NOT CHOOSEN OVER WOMEN WHO PLAY GAMES?? is it really true? I hope not...sigh!! I need to practise the law of emotional detachment, letting go of any expectations from men especially..

ohh! back to meals 6: C8.50 P170 F53.36
reduce the portion from 4oz chicken to 3oz
3 meals eggwhites and 2 whole
shake reduce the fat, reduce flaxoil to 5tsp instead of 8tsp

CHEST & TRICEP: 20mins bike
legs sore today
bench press 10/65 10/65 6/85 10/75
pec fly 8/70 8/70 8/70
flat bench db flys 10/20 6/25 10/20
incline flys 10/20 6/25 10/20
tricep overhead 10/25 8/35 10/25
tricep extension 10/75 10/75 10/85
tricep single hand overhead 8/10 8/10 8/10
tricep rope extension 10/15 8/25 10/15

PERSEVERANCE MAKES THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN SUCCESS & DEFEAT


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

hey!
I seriosly DOUBT your flat, sexy stomach looked anything that might even resemble a baloon.

Hey, why did you do two flat benching type movements? I realize a different feel from bb to db, but maybe do a decline insted of a 2nd flat next time?
Are your tris growing? You might..be doing a exercise too many? or knock off a set for each exerxcise?

um...hello...Need i mention..AGAIN..I'm single? Shhesh..what does a guy ahve to do to get noticed...just becasue that little detail of 1k miles + difference...


Not to be a smart ass, but how much is and ounce of chicken? A bite? Seriously, I do no tknow


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey Burner, my triceps have really grown, I work them once a week, I will try the decline bench next time, chest is my weakest muscle. 

Single huh!! why? you are around all these girls in the club, so do you agree MEN LIKE BITCHS COMPARED TO APPROACABLE/FRIENDLY GIRLS?
How was work?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

no, I laugh at the biatches.
I had some fun the other night. I was walking through a Target getting stuff ready for my upcoming trip, and this cute girl walks by. I just gave a smile and said hello.
She kinda looked at me like I was dirt under her feet. 
Now, I have said it before, I am a rather quiet guy most of the time, but that club job has helped me to express myself bnetter. 
I stopped and turned to her and said:
You need to get over yourself. I've turned down better one night stands than you...and you're sober...

She didn't much like that....



It's kind of the reverse, where guys are told to be assholes and girls will like them. They do not like nice guys. I'm not an asshole...I do have my moments....but in general, I'm a nice guy. At least I like to think so. I could be wrong..


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't know burner still trying to figure this fact out in life, I guess!! sometimes we attract the wrong people in our lives just to teach us sometime valuable about ourselves.
the girl you mentioned I guess!! thats her way of protecting herself, (not talking to guys she doesn't know)
I am surprised she didn't kill you when you said what you said so why are you single, by choice or luck?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 27, 2002)

Nov 27 Wed:
rest day, going for an audition for a great contract for a yoga course at this cool health club.
will carb up today after 9 days (after the last overeating sessions of carbs I had last Mon.
will do 20mins spinning in the night.

)


----------



## Yanick (Nov 27, 2002)

QoS,

how have you been?  I'm trying to keep up with your journal but its hard at times.  Anyway to clear a few things up.

12 x bw to cut
15 x bw to maintain
18 x bw to bulk

these are just starting guidelines, just so you don't wind up picking a number out of the air.  You need to adjust the numbers as necessary.

Regarding your diet, its good to see you sticking to a diet...finally

Regarding the men like bitches.  Different strokes for different fokes is what you need to remember.  Hell i used to think that all girls like guys that are just jerks, and thats why i never have luck with women/girls.  However taking a more objective look at life, i decided that i'm just a pussy.

Knowing that fact hasn't helped me with women, yet.  But as i see it, i'm a step closer.

Anyway, maybe the guy just didn't feel attracted to you.  That happens, although i can't imagine why he wouldn't find you attractive, different guys have different tastes.  Just don't be down on yourself because of someone else's mistake is all i can say.

Anyway, great progress and take care.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey Yan,
its not that the guy was not attracted to me (I dumped him), the problem was that he was attracted  to me, but I was only attracted to him physically, but his personality bothered me (he was too selfish and negative), I was hoping he will change with time, but people never do, so I had to let him go, the bitches statement I made regarding a friend I know who keep on going back to this ex- (she is a bitch), I like to anaylsis situtions and people, makes me learn more about life.

One thing I know for sure! men who are confident and fearless in asking a girl out with grace and charm, always get a YES..trust me on this one, even if a woman is not attracted to a guy, if she finds his personality appealing she will go for it, me and my girlfriends always appreciate a gutsy guy, who is not afraid of rejection, its brownie points for him for trying , there are women who can brush men off, but those are the ones who have issues, you don't want to be them anyways...HAPPY THANKGIVINGS YAN
Cheers


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 28, 2002)

Nov 28 Thurs:
after the auction (which went well), taught a class, its was freezing outside, went to another gym, did 20mins legs, and high impact spinning by myself felt great.

Carb up last night, so full and bloated afterwards

CarbUp
1 small ezielkiel pita
1 banana
38g oats+1 Tbsp Flaxmeal
1 cup veggies+10 raisins
1tsp parmesan cheese
1tsp peanut butter
1/2 cup soya milk
C70 P21.13 F 9.13

six meals C76 P152.39 F54 cal=1400

Crushed after that  slept for 9hrs
legs sore today

six meals today C8.50 P170 F53.36 CAL=1195

WORKOUT: had strength energy
SHOULDERS/BICEPS

Shoulder front raise 10/20 8/25 10/20
Bicep Concentration Curls 10/20 8/25 8/25
Shoulder deltoid raise 8/20 8/20 8/20
Bicep Incline Curls 8/20 6/25 10/20
Military Press 10/35 8/40 8/45
Bicep barbell curls 10/35 14/40 12/45

20mins bike

I have been reading the profile of PRO IFBB, the girls just eat protein, and fiber  how do they do it? do you really need moderate fat, can you go low fat, high protein (body can use protein for energy), why do you need carbs/fat as energy, as body can convert protein in energy, can't only having protein & fiber & a bit fat, reduce bodyfat faster?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

_CarbUp
six meals C76 P152.39 F54 cal=1400



six meals today C8.50 P170 F53.36 CAL=1195_


Your calories are awfully low, don't ya think? And a carb-up is supposed to bump your calories up...so keeping it at ~1400 where you've been the last little while, doesn't help much.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 28, 2002)

Hi w8,
I was having 1400-1600 cal, felt very full fart:  stomach was having problems) also gained BF on thighs/waist/abs 5lbs (can see it every morning now)it seems low to me too, but as I am 105lbs to cut, its 12xbw, so when I calculate I am having 1250cal per day average per week
I want to lose the bf what I have gained...what's your opinion on it?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

My opinion is it's still too low, lol.

Sometimes if you up your protein too fast, or don't space your meals far enough apart, it can upset your stomach. Give your body time to adjust to your new eating habits.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 28, 2002)

How much would you recommed? lowest & highest?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

Well...isn't TP helping you? What's he say?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 28, 2002)

I haven't chatted with TP since couple of days, previously he mentioned 1600-2000, thats way too much for me, when I started eating that much for 2 weeks, I had to run to the washroom several times, along with gaining fat. I would like to eat more, but stoamch doesn't agree? 

Whats your opinion, if I can increase,should I increase fat or protein?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 28, 2002)

And if I do, how should I do it, so I don't get sick?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

I gotta go so I don't have time to review your meals. IMO, I would be getting at least 1500...and make sure your carb up is an increase of calories for the day...that's the whole point of it. I wouldn't be going over 200G Protein...so you need to up carbs or fat.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks...HAPPY THANKSGIVING (if you are in U.S.)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey QOS!
Just wanted to say a quick howdy to you!
I'll be back next week with a sory..maybe pictures. Ok pictures, maybe of me...and a far fetched tell of my adventures.
Keep doing the good stuf and eat what you are supposed to!
talk to ya!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 29, 2002)

Advance Happy Birthday Burner, have a blast, I am still waiting for my ticket I want to go on a vacation too...looking forward to seeing your pictures...cheers


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey!
Glad to see you on!
Thanks! Hard to belive I will be.....32.....in two more days.....
So much to do...so much haven't done.....

Wish I could have sent you one! Would have been great dancing the nights away with an incredible woman on the beach....


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 29, 2002)

Nov 29 Fri: 
w8 was right, my calories are too low, had a headache last night, woke up at 5:30 (hungry), had 

5whites+1whole egg w/1tsp peanut butter, 1/2cup soya with coffee, read a bit, went to sleep again
C2.67 P29.63 F9.63

woke up t 8:00 still hungry
had the same as above C2.67 P29.63 F9.63

after 11/2 hour starving again
had 2oz chicken breast,
1tsp canola oil
1tsp peanut butter
1/2 cup soya milk
1egg
C2 P32 F12

food is not starting in the stomach digesting very fast...
will do too workouts today
FIRST WORKOUT:
superset of chin ups 3 sets of 20 
db back row 3 sets of 14

no rest in between these sets ouchhh   
Superset
Seated calf raise 12/125 12/125 12/145
Incline calf raise 12/90 12/90 12/150
Standing calf raise 12/200 12/240 12/280
Bend over calf raise 12/180 12/200 12/220

Light spinning 20 mins

M4: 4oz chicken breast
1oz mixed greens
2tsp flaxseed oil
C0.5 P32 F12

WILL DO SECOND WORKOUT IN THE EVENING HEAVY BACK TRAINING...the photoshoot is tomorrow, upper body looks great, wish abs and legs progressed as well, but they didn't, have to buy some outfits...will post the workout later...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

hey! That is what I usually have for breakfast, minus the pb....

Are those body weight chins? If so...D A M N ! ! !

I bet those calves were screaming!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 29, 2002)

Yup!!! those are body chin ups, took me a while to get the strength to do them, calves are fine, this is one stubborn muscle and can take quite a bit of weight to grow, mine are use to this torture now,

Burner, you are going by yourself? is it a planned vacation or a spuratic break...I so wish I can go somewhere warm too, I was trying to get more clients/teach more classes to make more money, so I could travel somewhere in Dec, but that didn't happen...well!! I am trying to create my own fun here in Toronto, getting my long hair cut tomorrow ,the shoot is tomorrow too, so things to look forward to...
have fun burner...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

wow...you can do tht many pull ups?
I think I am in 






You must have some awesome lats! Are you going to be doing any poses that show them of? puh-lease?

I am going with a buddy, his wife, daughter and mother-n-law. The joke is that mom-n-law and I are going as a 'couple' (it shows up that way in the reservations for cheaper package)

We went last year and seem to be going to go every year. Next year, we are going to Belize.

What a coinkidink! I am getting my short hair cut tomorow! How much are you geting taken off?
You will look incredible!
I always have fun. I am butt a big kid.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 30, 2002)

LOL...blush! blush!
I will be doing alot of prezels moves, my hair are till my waist right now, will get it cut till the back...the shot will be lots of fun, as the photographer is really funcky (he is british), I can relate to his sense of humor (learned it while living in U.K.)...
Burner, met loads of chicks, break few hearts, and bring some cool pics


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 1, 2002)

Nov Sun Dec 1:

photoshoot went great, I looked really awesome...thanks to all the feedback of TP, W8, through out these months...I feel I am on the right road (success is a journey not a destination), my body looks good, diet is getting better & better, still need to learn more about ketosis/carb up and new training methods to spice things up.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 1, 2002)

Nov Sun 1:

Fri workout was incrediable, I had so much strength and energy I could have gone for 2hrs more of lifting, I did 2 workouts one in the morning the other in the evening, so how I feel now that maybe, I have more energy in the evenings, will try to see this week, will do few workouts in the evening (also its easilier on the eyes...more hunky guys, to help me around) 

warm up chin ups
0-20 sec RI
One Arm Back Row 12/40 12/40 10/45 
Wide Lats Pull 12/75 12/75 9/90 20/60
Cable Row 12/70 10/80 10/90 14/60
T-Bar 12/60 12/60 10/70
Incline Cable Row 20/60 14/70 18/70

could do more, afraid of over-training so stopped

slept like a baby today as this whole week was very busy & active, woke up at 8:30am (was having this strange pain near the middle of my rib-cage, had M1, took 2tsp of glutamine, ignored it and went to sleep again, woke up at 11:30am felt fine)

8:30 am
M1: 4whites+2whole eggs
1oz mix greens & mushrooms
1tsp peanut butter
1/2 cup soya milk with coffee & stevia

11:40am
M2:4oz steak
1oz mix greens
1tsp flaxoil
1tsp peanut butter
(put pb on the steak, taste good)

3:00 pm
4oz chicken breast
1oz mix greens
2tsp flaxoil

diet coke
after yoga class

6:15pm
4oz chicken breast
1oz greens
2tsp flaxoil

8:30 pm
31/2 oz chickeb breast
1oz greens
2tsp flaxoil


coffee with stevia

11:00 pm
6whites
1oz greens

tea +1Tbsp heavy cream+1/2 cup soya milk
with one of (these something which is suppose to be muffins I made last night, taste fine, like bread, put loads of stevia to make it taste like a treat)

Recipe 12
16Tbsp gluten flour (is it safe to have in ketosis)
3 egg yolks
1/2cup heavy cream
2Tbsp flaxmeal
1/2cup water
stevia

mix
bake for 30-40mins 450C

PER C1.67 P4.46 F4.75

TODAY 6 MEALS
C8.64
P189.04
F74.92
CAL 1465


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 1, 2002)

Glad to hear your photo shoot went well!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 3, 2002)

Dec 2
6meals
C84 P188.58 F75.17 cal 1790
felt so sick after carb-up, always do, was sick till mid-afternoon, major stomach problems...my lifstyle doesn't allow this, I will see for one more carb-up on Thurs...if I feel sick again, thats it, I am only eating fat/protein and fiber, maybe I will discover something new.

Dec 3:
Leg Workout
Squat 12/80 12/80 12/90 12/150
walking lunges 18
lunges 3 set of 12
Hip Ab 12/80 12/90 14/70
Hip Ad  12/160 12/160 14/130
Leg Press 12/90 12/90 12/90
Hack Squat 14/90 12/180 12/180
Hamstring machine 12/90 12/80 12/80
Leg Extensions 8/30 8/30 8/60

light 20mins bike
6meals same food choices 
c12.14
p192.04
f74.02
CAL 1485


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Why does the carb up make you feel sick?  I believe when you started this thread you were eating carbs with good results, felt great, etc.  What has changed?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi TP,
before I was on a totally different way of eating, my carbs were soya lattes, a bit of oats in the morning, sushi lunches, thai noodles here and there, rice cakes, fruits, yogurt, cottage cheese, muffins from health store and sometimes Eziekeil bread.

3 years ago I gained 20lbs of weight, while moving here, and working for a hotel, eating alot of gournment food. Than started working out, eat so little and lost the weight down to 8%bf 97lbs, I wanted to stop the weight lost and gain muscle (had good defination), at that time I was eating only fruits/veggies/very little fat/ and protein..
but I was not gaining muscle, calories were 1350, 
I knew I needed to change my diet as Than I started having stomach problems, bloating.
And now after this 3months of experimenting, I know carbs cause me problems, I can only eat 10-15g of carbs per meal, 50g max, if I go over, my stomach problem start...so I am thinking of couple of ways to deal with this

*Keep carb up under 40g twice a week
*To increase calories maybe increase more fat for  few days, to increase the metabolism (will that  work)
*Have a banana or oats after workout.
*Or discover that your body can function fine without carb-ups, as my training is better now.
*If the protein in the diet is so high, along with fat, it should be turned into sugar??

I will figure it out, till I do, I will keep on trying, I will post my training, need to work on that..thanks TP. How are things with you, your goals, how much muscle have you gained, new pics


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 4, 2002)

Dec5 Wed:

CHEST/TRICEPS
Pec Fly 8/70 8/70 8/70 12/50
Bench Press 12/35 12/40 12/45
Smith Bench Press 10/65 10/75 12/65 
(chest is the weakest part)
Incline Flys 8/20 6/25 5/25 8/20
Decline Bench Press 10/65 12/55 12/55

Tricep warm up dips
Tricep Extensions 10/35 12/30 8/40 14 20
Tricep Pushdown 12/85 12/85 12/70
More Dips
Single hand tricep overhead 1 set 12/10
Incline Pulley tricep pushdown 12/60 18/30

20mins light bike


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 4, 2002)

6meals 

M1 4whites+2whole eggs
mixed greens
1tsp peanut butter
1/2cup soya milk, coffee, stevia
C2.80 P32.63 F14.63

M2: 4oz steak
mixed greens
1tsp peanut butter
1tsp flaxoil
C1.17 P34.95 F12.62

M3: 4oz chicken breast
mixed greens 
2tsp flaxoil
C0.5 P32 F12

M4: SAME

M5: 31/2 oz chicken breast
mix greens
2tsp flaxoil
C0.5 P28 F11.9

coffee with heavy cream

M6: 6 whites
mix greens
a cup of unflavoured gelatin with stevia
1/2 cup soya milk+1Tbsp heavy cream
1 tiny homemade treat (C1.17 P4.46 F4.75)
made from eggs, gluten, heavy cream
C3.17 P29.46 F11.77

C8.64
P189.04 (didn't count gelatin, should I?)
F84.92 
felt fine today


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

> Or discover that your body can function fine without carb-ups, as my training is better now.



Three times now you've said that. I can tell you that you are not going to discover some "new" way of eating. If you go long enough w/o carbs, you will mess w/ your thyroid. There is a reason we need the carb ups.

If you are having problems w/ the carb ups, then I suggest carbing up over several meals...or take the entire day and eat the kind of carbs that you can eat...that don't upset your stomach. If I were you, I'd work on finding out exactly what food is giving you problems.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

W8's final point is a good one, you may have some sort of food allergy.

On her previous points, I'll prove an alternative point of view, but I do want to state that I have little/no understanding of the throid and how you can mess it up.

An Atkin's type diet, for example, does not include carb ups.  I have seen it work well on various non-bodybuilders for fat loss and promoting health.  You should read up on it for your own edification.  Its biggest criticism in the bodybuilding arena (or perhaps the most valid in my eyes) is that prolonged ketosis and low glycogen levels will eventually lead to problems with your workouts and gaining and even maintaining muscle mass.  Lyle McDonald has written extensively on this.  Thus the CKD diet was born.  Which, you should also read up on.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks,
I will try all the suggestions, I got a allergy test, no food allergies.
For one year all I eat were fruits and veggies, a bit of protein (tofu/chicken/eggwhites/milk)with sushi on weekends when I drop my bf% to 8, I did eat the same calories for a year (no cheats/not more or less), during the months I slowly increase calories but didn't zig-zag, could train really heavy with cardio everyday, I felt fine, was losing weight, gained muscle, but when I started really shrinking, and wanted to maintain, thats when I increase carbs/fat started having trouble.

I will read more, experiment and see, next week will experiment on keeping the calories same (no zi-zag to see if excess food is the problem too) will do moderate carb-up with protein/fat...let see...learning by trail & error...

Thanks again for all the feedback.

TP, WHAT TO YOU THINK OF MY WORKOUT?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

The allergies I am talking about are not typical allergies as we think of them (and they are tested).  They are very different in that your body just doesn't digest them well and could cause the symptoms you are describin, as well as screw up your metabolism, etc.  Again Atkins discusses this in his book.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 4, 2002)

TP, I have read Dr.Atkins book, which one are you suggesting, which one is CKD?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

His main book, don't remember the exact name.

CKD = Cyclical Ketogenic Diet.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks TP,
I have been reading about it since yesterday, (via internet), slept 1:30pm at night gathering info. I have come up with a plan for myself, trying it from today.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2002)

So?  What is it?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 5, 2002)

MY PLAN
6 MEALS
MON-FRI/SUN P51% F45% C4% CAL 1500
SAT P44% C44% F12% (LOW GI CARBS) CAL 1600
Starting from today Dec 7th Sat, this weekend won't do it, (only a carb up of C50-60 on Fri night)
will start depleting Sat
next Sat carb-load.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 5, 2002)

What do you think? I think it will solve the problem, carb-loading with protein, in C30 per meal, easlier on the system will do the work.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2002)

Sounds like a plan, I'll follow with interest.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 5, 2002)

You are so understanding TP, your wife is pretty lucky to have a man like you, any single brothers?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2002)

Yeah one.

What's to understand?  Its your diet.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 6, 2002)

Dec 6 Fri:
last night increase protien and fat, was trying to increase fat ratio more than protein as CKD mentions  fat ratio should be 1.5g to every 1g of protein, I don't want to decrease the protein, increasing the fat, was 2500 cals yesterday...scale showed a gain of 3lbs, look very puffy today...so what I have come up with is

Mon/Tues/Wed/Thurs/Fri/Sun
C10.30        3%
P192.21      48.5%
F85.80         48.5%
CAL 1528.24

Sat-carb-load on low GI C30G per meal
C180.50 45%
P181.60 45%
F18.60   10%
CAL 1616.32

PER WEEK AVERAGE 1588

Right now I lift 4days a week, with light cardio everyday, thinking whether it wil be better to train 5days, each bodypart Mon-Fri
Sat-Sun rest

TP, 
How many exercises (time duration) per bodypart I should give, less is more...or more intensity, this week I think I did too much 

8-10exercises large & small muscle.
what rep range should I use to get better results?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2002)

Personally, I think 8-10 per BP once per week is optimal for most people, most of the time.

Best rep range for hypertrophy is generally 5-10 reps, training typically to failure.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 6, 2002)

TODAYS WORKOUT DEC FRI6:

BACK: (strongest bodypart)
warm-up 3 sets of 12 chin ups
One Arm Row 8/45 8/45 12/35
Lat Pull Down 10/95 10/95 6/115 14/75
Wide-Grip lat Pulldowns 12/65 10/75 14/90
Reverse Grip lat Pulldowns  12/75 12/75 8/90
Cable Row 10/90 10/70 14/50
stretched-20mins bike

TP, what do you think, should I train more intense, less? or more?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey QOS!
How's you? See you are still having a dilema wiht the diet. I didn't have any dilema with my diet on vacation...in a word: SUCKED!
But I am back and will am going back to good stuff again...

I did met a few women there...nothing spicey to  report back. I sure coulda used a room mate!

There are a couple pics of me..I will have to take my laptop to a friends house to transfer to his pc then onto the internet...
(I'm not online @ home)


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> TP, what do you think, should I train more intense, less? or more?



Sorry, I don't know what this means or how I can evaluate your intesity.  Intensity, is the No. 1 most important factor, but how do you define it?  Please see DVLMN666's signature for how I define it.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 10, 2002)

Dec 10, 2002
Bad aweful day...binged, since a week following the diet, but was feeling really weird yesterday, trained hard, had a long day at work..
woke up at 6:30, so hungry and increased heartrate, felt sick, had M1: eggwhites+egg. went to sleep, woke up hungry and sick again, so gave in...BINGE...since than have been eating CARBS, OATS/BREAD & BREAD & MUFFIN & LATTE...feel sick, bloated and extremely disappointed in myself, why can't a diet work for me, I start feeling sick, no matter how dedicated I am, it works for a while than something backfires it. Today I feel like maybe I should just give it up, although I want it so bad, and love bodybuilding but I can;t seem to find a permanent thing. I feel very frustrated at my condition, I look 10 month pregnant...

I don't feel like doing anything, I have ruined all my hardwork for this month, in one day, its a disgusting cycle. every month I binge now, maybe its a disorder? HELP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Dec 10, 2002
> it works for a while than something backfires it. Today I feel like maybe I should just give it up, although I want it so bad
> 
> HELP



Um, can I ask what this IT is to which you keep referring?  Whatever IT is, IT ain't working?

Maybe, just maybe you are pushing IT to hard.  Maybe you are striving for unnecessary goals that are not healthy FOR YOU.

- giving up friends
- changing well thought out plans mere moments after the have been set
- VERY INTENSE
- GIVING UP

True, you are a very mercurial person.  Go with IT.  Why take IT to such extremes?  Why not be GOOD most of the time, and enjoy yourself SOME of the time, then IT won't be so bad and binging won't be a word you use.

Every hear of a hapy medium.  Find IT.

Set some realistic goals.  Perfection is impossible and will not lead to happiness.  Find happiness and what role health, nutrition, and bodybuilding play in IT and IT will work.  I promise.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 10, 2002)

IT= to my goal of achieving the strength/endurance/body I am working so hard for.
healthy lifestyle. If I eat like normal people and  go with moderation, I can't achieve the results in bodybuilding, or the body I am looking for.
I didn't binge cause of any emotions, I was feeling very sick, & hungry and once I start eating what I like, thats it, no control.

I understand what you are saying, its hard for me to be moderate. I either a control diet, or when I start eating stuff like bread/muffins, than thats all I want to eat. I feel very depress today. Nothing seems to be working out. I am putting so much effort since 2000, its has been two years, I see this guys at my gym, training for 2 months and they are getting better results, I haven't missed a day of workout since 2000, you are right I have left alot of things for this goal.
But thats the sort of person I am, if I have a goal, I can go to any extreme to achieve it.
This is very important for me, I don't want to be a failure in this. What should I do.
Do the IFBB pro's, have moderate diets? I don't think so, I need to find a permanent solution, this needs to end today.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 10, 2002)

SOLUTION:
A. go back to the why I was eating from tomorrow.
B. have a diet of strict Mon-Fri, cheating Sat/Sun
C. give it all up, still workout, eat like a    normal person, leave Canada (sick of this    city Toronto, have been thinking of moving    since 6months), travel Europe for a year & see    where life takes me, be carefree and       spontenous, ENJOY LIFE LIKE I USE TO 5 YEARS    AGO.
D. Try again & figure out where I am going wrong    and why are these binges happening, its    definitely not emotional reasons. 

I am crying this moment, as I don't know what to do?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 10, 2002)

I will cry it out, I don't know how to find a balance in this bodybuilding lifestyle, I need HELP  
TP, what should I do? need a friend


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

These options are so far from each other that it is difficult to comprehend.  IT does not equal anything as far as I can see.

YOU NEED TO SET GOALS.  

What is it you are trying to achieve and why?  You compare yourself to an IFBB pro, is that your goal?  You need to be realistic.  To realistic you need to know your goal for only then can you set a course.

P.S.  If you truly believe it is not emotional you may be interested to do some further reading by Lyle McDonald or Par Deus on the topic of Leptin.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes! I want to compete one day, be the best, show myself and the world what I am made of, I have all the qualities, motivation, dedication and persistance. Need proper knoweledge of whats going on with my system, the book you mentioned is not available in Canada, I have to order it from U.S.

TP, this time it was not emotional, every month, my body reaches a stage where, I start feeling like crap and looking crap. (increase heartrate, hunger, headaches, lost of strength)
I hate getting sick as I am on my own (my family has passed away). I can't afford to be sick, who will manage things for me, so today out of fear of getting sick I ate carbs, and as I had deprived myself for so long, I felt I havn't eaten really food for a while, SO I ATE & ATE.... BINGE


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 10, 2002)

I have goals, but my body is not responding to the way I am dieting.
My first goal is to understand truly, what is the best way for me to gain muscle without gaining fat, and have a great training program to gain as much mass without FAT, thats the first step, which I am still stuck on since 10 months


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

I cannot gain muscle w/o fat either.  Its damn near impossible after you have passed your natural set points.  It is akin to beating your head against a brick wall.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> IT= to my goal of achieving the strength/endurance/body I am working so hard for.
> healthy lifestyle. If I eat like normal people and  go with moderation, I can't achieve the results in bodybuilding, or the body I am looking for.



Hi QoS! I read your journal frequently and today in a frustrated email to my mom I said the exact same thing! I try to eat a "normal healthy" diet but it always bites me in the rear! I always end up back to high prot/mod fat/low carb. It's truly the only thing that works for me! I cant get to where I want to be either by eating like everyone else!

I'm pretty far from my goals but have come a very long way!

TP said some great things above about finding IT! I will take that and apply it to myself too!  Please just hang in there and do NOT give up


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Um, can I ask what this IT is to which you keep referring?  Whatever IT is, IT ain't working?
> 
> Maybe, just maybe you are pushing IT to hard.  Maybe you are striving for unnecessary goals that are not healthy FOR YOU.
> ...



hey TP-
great post.....good commom sense there!

Hey QOS--
Hey hon- you seem to keep beating your head against a wall here. It seems you are not sticking with a plan long enough to see if it works? You didn't destroy  amonth's worth of work in one day. If your body was craving something, it is telling you...please listen to it. 
If you are craving breads or whatever, have a little and Imean a little a day or something to quench that craving? It is been said to have a little bit in moderation to avoid binging as you put it.

we are your friends here, but can only help you/befriend you as much as typing alows. Do you interact w/ any of your students? 
Go out and find some people (new  if necessary) to pursue some hobbies / interest outside of the gym? 
Do'nt get so focused on this aspect...it will happen. 
take care.
mike


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I have numberous hobbies, and do tons of stuff, but I do need to do this right.
I take full-responsibity of this goof-up day, as I don't follow a diet properly, thats the reason I got so hungry that I binged. 

I don't want to cheat at all, as once I start having the food I like, I crave it more and want to eat more. 

I have gained 8lbs in one day, body is full of water, I can't eat any food today just water, still very bloated and puffy. Feel heaviness while walking.

Its my fault, I should follow this diet properly, and I will, no matter, how many times I fall, I will get up and do it again, till I achieve my goals.

I will be back to high protein/mod fat/low carb diet once my system is settle, with regular carb-ups.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 11, 2002)

ITS NOT ABOUT PERFECTION, ITS ABOUT BEING THE BEST YOU CAN BE


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> ITS NOT ABOUT PERFECTION, ITS ABOUT BEING THE BEST YOU CAN BE



and happy whilest you are doing it.

Again, that is not a goal.  Sorry Queen, its too abstract, you need to get concrete.  You'll never get where you are going if you don't know where you want to be.

You can't strive to be at the end of the world as your single goal because you will never make it.  You need to plot a course with many stops along the way.  And getting there is relatively pointless, if it is a miserable trip.

Damn, I have never been so philosophical before.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 11, 2002)

TP, you are saying enjoy the journey while getting to the goal, I enjoying training, but how can you enjoy the diets we are suppose to be on?? I see the diet as the way to eat inorder to have the physique/strength, I want. Ain't you doing the same?

I definitely don't enjoy eating 6 meals every 3 hrs, eating so much protein, not able to go out and dine out, not able to travel & try a new cuisine. 

But I have to do all this, (I don't enjoy it), but I know at the end of it all it will give me satisfication.

I wish I can find a way, in which I can cheat and get away with it..but genetic, my body starts putting on fat, I can gain/lose so fast.

you said I will never make it...why do you say that?? I am trying, I am trying really hard.
What else should I do?? Ain't we all dieting to extremes here, and those of us who are not , are told to shape up and correct their diets.

My problem is not sticking to a diet, my problem is to find a diet which will not make me sick, either its stomach problems for days, if that doesn't happen than I start getting headaches, ligh headedness, if not that than extreme hunger or sometimes too stuffed.

So I am trying, I don't know, instead of complimenting me for trying and striving to achieve my goals, you seems to tell me that all I am doing is wrong? than what do you think is the way it should be done.
How are you enjoying reaching your goals? and finding happiness is eating protein shakes and chicken breast???


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 11, 2002)

Where I want to be is:
First of all find a way of eating which works for my body & lifestyle, I can enjoy food and get great results in bodybuilding,a diet which gives me good energy through out the day to train my clients from 7am, teach several classes during the day, clean my place, do grocery, train myself, run around several gyms to teavh more classes if their instructor is not avaiable, cook all the damn 6 meals

Once that is set, I want to work on improving my training to gain more mass, than cut, get a fitness photosession done and try to get into fitness modelling.

Be a role model for other people we are getting into training/fitness.

Compete in WNSO in Canada

Get my name and my fitness companies name out there.

Few of my goals. can't achieve them by eating muffins/lattes? and bingeing? or doing things in moderation, I have to push my ass and force myself to train as intense as I can, and eat clean, to get all this and than the end result will be alot of personal satisfication. 
SO WHERE AM I GOING WRONG??//


----------



## Yanick (Dec 11, 2002)

QoS,

you are going through a hard time your life.  Just as i am.  There are many stresses out there and being a perfectionist (as you definitely are one) doesn't help.

The downside to wanting perfection is the fact that achieving perfection is impossible.  Its trying to achieve and unachievable goal.  You will never find a diet in which you will be happy 100% of the time on.  It is human nature to desire what we can't have.  We are telling you that you can't have carbs, so naturally you are craving carbs (there are also physiological reasons which we have discussed before, but i will leave them out).

You must understand that being perfect all the time is impossible.  I know i'm being redundant but i feel as i need to get that point across.

If you cheat on your diet once in a while, who cares?  Is the world going to end?  No.  Are you going to lose all of your students, muscles, clients?  No.  It is just one day.

I don't know where i heard it or read it but this quote stuck with me for a long time:

"It is not falling down that is important, it is how fast you can get back up."

Don't go torturing yourself over the fact that you cheated.  Its done with now.  You can't go back in time and stop it.  Just get back on your diet asap.

Also, i have tried to tell you this a few times, yet you seem to disregard it.  Your body will not know the difference between a cheerio or a sweet potato.  It is all glucose/glycogen in the end.  Use your carb-ups as psychological breaks from dieting.  Don't eat sweet potatoes and brown rice.  You can eat sushi and cereal, you will not ruin your physique.  Just remember the guidelines that TCD, me and you have gone over for a proper re-feed.  It works.  But best of all, in my opinion, it gives you a break from dieting for 6 hours every 3rd or 4th day.

Take care, and remember we are here to support you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

Queen, I thought about writing a detailed response to the two recent posts.  But I realized that I would just reiterating myself.

You have misunderstood nearly everything I wrote in the totality of my last 5 or 6 posts.  You have lost the forest for the trees.  You need to take a few deep breathes step back and look at the big picture.  In that light reread what I and others have wrote. 

There is a sense of panic in your writing, deep urgency, fear, and a great deal of misunderstanding.  There is also a great deal of unchanneled passion.  You need to marshal that passion, rather than be consumed by it.  Ever see the movie with Robin Williams as the child who ages too fast?  Remember Bill Cosby's line about the him being a bright shooting star?  This is a lifelong process, to be successful at any level (whatever success may mean) you need to last.  You cannot be that shooting star.  You will burn out.

Please reread what I and others have written.  After you "GET" 80% or more, than reask what you don't understand.  

Let me leave you with a few points.

1) I LOVE this.  Lifting, dieting, transforming my body, the whole shebang.  I am much happier this way than not.  Much.  Have you ever read my journal?  I think that my passion for this and my enjoyment, the totality of it, if not each and every day, is apparent.

2)  I never doomed you to failure.  I simply stated that you cannot achieve a goal that you do not identify.  You still have not identified conrete goals.  Being the best you can be is a wonderful statement for the army.  It won't help you.

3)  I am not criticizimg you in the absence of praise.  You have many wonderful qualities, else, I would not be here -- it would be wasting my time, which is a precious commodity to me.  That said, I will not tell you what you want to hear simply because you want to hear it.  I am not in that business.

Again, reread what I and others have written.  And TRY to understand.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

I had a response to QoS last night...but lost it when the board when on routine maintenance (GGGGRRRR) I'm not gonna rewrite the whole thing, but what I said was very close to what TP just said. I think you need to calm down, relax, re-read your entire journal and really try to hear what TP is saying to you...because you're not hearing him.

He is being very patient w/ you and like he said..wants to help you....that much is obvious. 

Good luck QoS...please re-read your journal


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I had a response to QoS last night...but lost it when the board when on routine maintenance (GGGGRRRR) I'm not gonna rewrite the whole thing, but what I said was very close to what TP just said. I think you need to calm down, relax, re-read your entire journal and really try to hear what TP is saying to you...because you're not hearing him.
> 
> He is being very patient w/ you and like he said..wants to help you....that much is obvious.
> ...



Thanks w8.  Glad to hear I am not writing in code.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 12, 2002)

TP, 
I am and will always be grateful for all your time and feedback. I re-read what you wrote. I know you are supporting me and helping me.

"conrete goals"/"unchanneled passion", I don't understand, how should I do this?

Reflecting on what you are saying is, the message I get is that I should stop aiming for perfection. Do my best, add balance to the diet.

I know your message is good, but as the explaniation was not clear and I was so frustrated, I didn't understand.

I didn't mean to offend anyone.

I Thank you again for all your time and help and I hope you will continue supporting me.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 12, 2002)

I know everyone is supporting me, and I am extremely grateful for that. TP/Yan/W8 thank you.
I am back on my diet and not thinking of what happened. I still have to figure out how to set up realistic goals.

TP, I hope there is no misunderstanding between us.

Yan, Thank you so much, your post, makes alot of sense to me, I will try.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

A concrete goal is one that is clear.  One that you can articulate.

It is not "better health", "feeling good," "the best I can be", etc.

Concrete goals are:

Losing 10 pounds of fat
Gaining 10 pounds of muscle
Getting to 10% bodyfat
Competing in a specific bodybuilding show
Winning a specific bodybuilding show.
Etc.

Work backwards.  What is your ultimate long term goal?  If it is success in your fitness business, what does that mean?  Define success.  Then think about what it is you need to achieve (concretely) to achieve that success.  Maybe my concrete example above are the credentials you need.  Identify all the concrete goals then devise a specifc plan of attack.  Create a roadmap.  One that is palatable.  You can't climb Mount Everest in a day, you need to plan out your way, think about what you will bring and plan accordingly, decide who will travel with you, etc.

Its a process.  You need to enjoy the process or you will not make it.  You need realistic goals.  You don't have any and that is why you are frustrated.

In that light, reread my posts again.

There is no misunderstanding.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 12, 2002)

TP, you are right.
I will reflect on this a day or two.
Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

hey you!
You have had some great feedbacks here, and I hope you take them to heart!
As far as eating out and traveling, you can do that, it is just being careful of what you eat...I love chicken fettucini...butt..I usaully fo with teh marinara sauce as I knowI won't have to 'pay' for it as dearly the next day or so in the gym.
I wish I could help with the detailed help on diet ans such, but TP is doing more than a great job..and I havr; that much knowledge...
So, I will just 'be in your corner' and hope and cheer you on!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 17, 2002)

The Anabolic Diet
                                        by Jeffrey P. Krabbe

I thought I would explain this particular version of the high fat diet because it is quite different from the atkins diet or any of the other diets
like it that I have seen. It is called the Anabolic Diet created by Dr. Mauro Dipasquale. 

ATP is the source of all metabolic activity in the human body. In order to get the energy the body needs for muscle contraction, breathing,
brain cell function and virtually all other activities, ATP must be generated. People have gotten the idea that you must have glycogen and
glucose that comes from carbohydrates for the body to produce and replenish ATP and survive. 

What people don't understand is that protein and fat have their own mechanism for providing energy to the body and replenishing ATP. It's a
misconception that you need carbs to function. 

When carbs make up the bulk of your diet, you basically burn the glucose from the carbs as energy. Glucose enters the body, and insulin is
secreted by the pancreas to utilize it for immediate energy, or store it as glycogen in the liver and muscles. The glucose not stored as
glycogen is made into triglycerides (bodyfat). When needed for energy, the stored glycogen is converted back to glucose and used up directly
by a cell or transported through the bloodstream to other cells for conversion and use as energy. 

When fat makes up the bulk of your diet, you don't have those large amounts of glycogen or glucose available for energy anymore. Most of
your energy will come from the breakdown of free fatty acids from your diet or from the fat stored on your body. Instead of burning the stored
glycogen or glucose for energy, the body burns free fatty acids or triglycerides (the storage form of the free fatty acids). 

Basically, a diet high in fat activates the lipolytic (fat burning) enzymes in your body and decreases the activity of th lipogenic (fat producing)
enzymes. Dietary free fatty acids and triglycerides become the body's main energy source. The triglycerides are broken down to free fatty
acids and then ketones, a source that can be used for energy by body cells. The free fatty acids take the place of glucose, and the triglycerides
act like glycogen. 

When carbs are the main form of energy to the body, the body produces insulin to process it and store it. This is all well and good but, as we
discussed above, one of the problems with insulin is that it activates the lipogenic (fat producing) enzymes on the body and decreases the
activity of the lipolytic (fat burning) enzymes. What this leads to is an increased storing of body fat and a decrease in the amount of stored fat
that will be burned. 

The exact opposite occurs on the high fat diet. After undergoing the "metabolic shift" from being a carb-burning machine to a fat burner,
lipogenesis (the production and laying down of fat on the body) decreases, and lipolysis (the burning of both dietary and bodyfat for energy)
increases. You're burning fat as your primary fuel, and instead of using glycogen or breaking down precious protein, you'll burn off the fat
on your body for energy as needed. 

This can have a big effect on overall bodyfat, and research has now begun to document this effect. In one study of ideal-weight human subjects,
it was found that high fat diets were accompanied by a very strong lipolytic (fat burning) effect. (ref 1) 

   Kather H, Wieland E, Scheurer A, et al. Influences of variation in total energy intake and dietary consumption on regulation of fat cell
                         lipolysis in ideal weight subjects. J Clin Invest 1987; 80(2):556-72.

In another study focusing on obese subjects, it was found that, when offered a high carb/relatively low fat diets or low carb/relatively high fat
diets, the subjects on the lower carb diet lost significantly more fat. (ref 2) 

Rabast U, Kasper H, Schonborn J. Comparative studies in obese subjects fed carbohydrate-restricted and high carbohydrate diets. Nutr Metab
                                         1978; 22(5): 269-77

It may sound crazy, but that's the way the body works. Once you've adapted to a high fat diet, fat does not beget fat. Despite what you have been
told, a high fat diet does not put fat on. It takes it off. 

Studies with other animals have produced additional eye-popping results. One study of hamsters found that a high fat diet added weight while
decreasing lipogenesis (fat build up). The hamsters gained large amounts of weight, but this weight was more from an increase in lean body
mass than fat.(ref 3) 

 Sandretto AM, Tsai AC. Effects of fat intake on body composition and hepatic lipogenic enzyme activities of hamsters shortly after exercise
                               cessation. Amer J Clin Nutr 1988; 47(2): 1175-9.

In another study it was found that hamsters fed a high fat diet had lower lipogenic (fat producing) enzyme activity and less body fat content
than low-fat-fed hamsters under both sedentary and exercise conditions.(ref 4) 

   Tsai AC, Gong TW. Modulation of the exercise and retirement effects by dietary fat intake in hamsters. J Nutr 1987; 117(6): 1149-53

One important by-product of the "metabolic shift" that takes place when you move from a high carb diet to the high fat diet is that fat becomes
a protector of protein in the body. When you're utilizing carbs as your main source of energy, the body will take muscle protein break it down
and form glucose (gluconeogenesis) from it to burn for energy, once immediate stores are exhausted. This is where catabolic activity (muscle
breakdown) takes place. You'll be sitting there, happily working, and you're actually making your muscle shrink away as you do it. You're
basically burning muscle to fuel your workout. 

You won't get nearly this amount of muscle breakdown on the high fat diet. Some muscle will be burned, but available fat will serve as an
alternative to muscle as an energy source to a large degree. 

Anytime you're exercising and the body needs energy, it will break down what it needs, including muscle, to supply that energy. One of the
ways bodybuilders fight this is to sip glucose drinks during a workout. The body won't need to break down muscle as much for energy
because it has an outside source of energy constantly coming in. Fat works in the same way when you're on the high fat diet. It protects the
muscle by serving as an alternative, more available source of energy. 

It must be remembered that, along with anabolism (the buildup of muscle tissue), the bodybuilder is also very concerned with catabolism (the
breakdown of this tissue). Research shows that the anabolic diet could well also be called the anti-catabolic diet. Along with enabling the
body's hormonal system to better burn fat and produce lean body mass, it also aids in decreasing the amount of muscle that could be lost
during a workout or over the course of a diet phase. 

Research has shown that the ketone bodies burned for energy in the anabolic diet, D-beta-hydroxybuterate and acetoacetate, actually decrease
protein catabolism. (ref 1) 

              Giorski J. Muscle triglyceride metabolism during exercise. Cna J Phys Pharm 1992; 70(1):123-31.

A recent study with laboratory rats also showed that a combined treatment of insulin, testosterone and a high fat/high protein diet led to
decreased loss of muscle protein and growth caused by the catabolic hormone corticosterone. (ref 2) 

Ohtsuka A, Hayashi K, Noda T, et al. Reduction of corticosterone-induced muscle proteolysis and growth retardation by a combined treatment
                          with insulin, testosterone and high protein-high fat diets in rats.

Another study showed higher protein gains and lower fat gains for rats on a high fat diet.(ref 3) 

   McCarger LJ, Baracos VE, and Clandinin MT. Influence of dietary carbohydrate-to-fat ratio on whole body nitrogen retention and body
                             composition in adult rats. J Nutr 1989: 119(9): 1240-5.

The implications for similarly decreased catabolism in humans through adopting the high fat diet are obvious. 

Many people suspect that they'll experience a loss of energy on the anabolic diet because the body isn't getting glucose from carbs anymore
but, again this just isn't true. The free fatty acids, triglycerides and ketones your body burns provides more then enough energy to get
through a workout. Red meat is also high in creatine, which is one of the compounds that increases high energy phosphates in the blood and
the availability of ATP. There's no lack of energy. 

Though the anabolic diet contains a carb loading component, it isn't of the duration necessary to return the body to a glucose burning
metabolism. Like insulin, carbohydrates are controlled and manipulated in the anabolic diet to maximize growth benefits and minimize their
drawbacks. 

The great thing about the diet is that you can eat whatever you want, as long as it on the proper days. During the week (days 1-5) you can eat
lots of fat and protein and limit your carbs to 30 grams, but on the weekend or days 6 & 7 you can eat whatever you heart contents. The first
weekend I went absolutely nuts. I had pizza, Burger King, McDonalds, and all kinds of wonderful foods like that. But because you switch back
to the high fat diet in just 2 days, the fat that would have started laying down is now being used for energy. Is this a long term diet? Yes. As
with any "diet" you must make a corresponding lifestyle change, not a "diet" change. The additional studies have shown that if you decide to
end your high fat diet it should constitute no problems. You can go right back to your original way of eating, if it is low fat, great, if not, expect
the fat to start to return. This manual that I provided some of the info from is really a must if you decide to try the diet. I endorse it because I
use it and it works, but I don't work for the company, receive profits, or hold stock in the company. This diet was so revolutionary to me, I just
couldn't wait to share it with as many people as I know. 

There are a lot more intricate details of the diet that you simply have to read for yourself. In fact without the manual you could be left in the
dark about alot of important info that will guarantee your success with the diet. Basically, do not try this without reading the manual first. It
is to important to read this manual. If you try it on you own I simply can not guarantee you will see the results that you should get. The manual
has scientific references, sample starter diets, cutting diets made special for contests or the like, a mass phase where you can increase you
ideal contest weight by 15% and still maintain around 8-10% bodyfat. All kinds of goodies you can try once you have purchased the manual.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 17, 2002)

I have been reading alot reading anabolic diet.
When I lost 20 pounds and reduce to 8%bf on low calorie diet, I went down to
98lbs-8%bf-
32-231/2-30
thighs 17

Right now after all these experimenting with diets
106lbs-21%bf (increase in 8months)
just last week its showing an increase of bf 1% after my major carb binge.
32-241/2-32
thighs 20
have gained muscle, but fab on abs and thighs



My goals for the coming year is:

lose 6%bf (hopefully while retaining muscle mass & staying at the same weight or weigh more)

Follow the anabolic diet for atleast 1 month to see how it goes.(if I start feeling sick, gaining bf%, having no energy or losing muscle), look into another diet.
whats good about the anabolic diet is that it allows to be normal on the weekends, and you can socialize and for those two days not be in the low-carb land.

After losing bf% 21% to 14%, maintain it for six months, give myself a break (still train) but just maintain the diet and bf%.

These are my goals for now, I have to learn more about the anabolic diet as I can't find the book, although its written by a Canadian professor.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 17, 2002)

I have cut down my protein as the % on this diet is 60%-70%Fat 30-35% Protein.
for now I am on 60%Fat 37%Protein & 3%Carbs, 
cal 1600
thats 106g Fat 150g Protein & 12g Carbs
I don't know whether I am in ketosis or not, I was eating too much protein which I am sure was being used as glucose.
Now the fat is so high I hope my body uses it for fuel rather than protein and have a sparing effect.

On weekends I will be eating whatever I like 

When I learn more about this diet, maybe I will make some changes.


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 17, 2002)

QofS...I know this feedback my be a little late but here's my take:

IMO...you're being unrealistic with your diet...cutting so much out that eventually your body eventually begins to be unsatisfied no matter what because of the intense restriction.  This is a physiological, psychological, and emotiona response....the cravings build and build until BANG....you binge!  My suggestion....add a little moderation to your daily habbits, stop evaluating who you are based on what you "think" you look like in the mirror, stop comparing yourself to preofessionals (they have amazingly rare genetics and many use a lot of drugs to get there and maintain their condition...is that what you want?), and try to get some help from a professional regarding your all or nothing thinking.  You need balance...try visiting an Indigo or Chapters and start by reading some self-help books....once you recognize your behavior you may be able to change or at least seek additional help.  PLEASE DON'T TAKE THIS ADVICE OUT OF CONTEXT.  I am writing this because I care about you and want you to achieve your goals.  I have been in your shoes....only a short 2 years ago....and I got through it....so I know you can.  You have tremendous dedication and heart so I know you too can work through it.  Sometimes it just takes a little help.

Good luck and feel free to PM me or email me if you want to chat more!  Merry Xmas...enjoy the holiday season!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey FF,
Glad to hear from you. I know I have high standards and very unyeilding attitude towards my goals. I am adding balance by allowing myself to eat in moderation what I like on weekends (although I can go without it), but I am trying to see how I feel if I do it for a month.
the binge was not emtionally it was more a hunger response from my body.
Thanks for your concern, how are you? how are things? like to hear from you more often.
Cheers


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey FF,
Glad to hear from you. I know I have high standards and very unyeilding attitude towards my goals. I am adding balance by allowing myself to eat in moderation what I like on weekends (although I can go without it), but I am trying to see how I feel if I do it for a month.
the binge was not emtionally it was more a hunger response from my body.
Thanks for your concern, how are you? how are things? like to hear from you more often.
Cheers


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 18, 2002)

Dec 18:

have loads of strength and energy, haven't had carbs since last Tues, feel great, will load on weekend maybe.

Workout
Tri/Bicep: (superset)

Bicep standing dumbbell curls 12/20 12/25 10/30
Tricep Extensions 12/25 12/30 10/35
Bicep Concentration Curls 12/20 10/25 5/30
Tricep Dips 3 sets of own body weight
Bicep Barbell Curls 12/45 10/50 14/30
Tricep Pulldowns 10/100 10/90 12/80

six meals
C10
P145
F115


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 23, 2002)

HAPPY HOILDAYS EVERYONE....

I am training hard nowadays, and doing intense cardio. I am going with the flow the coming year, I don't want to put so much pressure on myself this coming year.
training good and eating according to my lifestyle and preference, otherwise I end by binging and overeating.

eating 3 meals, sometimes one snack nowadays, giving my stomach, body and mind a break for a year and than I will go from there.

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL FOR 2003


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

Happy Holidays to you!

Seems like you found some balance and some peace of mind..

Take Care and Be well!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 23, 2002)

THANKS LINA,

Yes I have, letting go of all the control and letting things happen the way they should.
2003, giving myself the freedom to just be.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey gorgeous! 
Keep your 'must balance' fram of mind. do well, but remember to have fun while doing it. Ok, maybe AFTER you've done it...if you're having fun while doing 'it', you're not working hard enough!


Thanks for the email! Keep in touch!
mike


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> THANKS LINA,
> 
> Yes I have, letting go of all the control and letting things happen the way they should.
> 2003, giving myself the freedom to just be.



I'm glad you did!

Really life is too short!  Doesn't mean to say that dieting/comp is bad, but if you are miserable and if it doesn't feel right in the gut then it is... the comp will be there and when you are ready and have made peace with yourself, you can try again....


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 24, 2002)

Sounds good.  Good luck!


----------



## Fit Freak (Dec 25, 2002)

QofS...ben away for the holidays with VERY little access to the net...I'm be around much more in the new year though..look fwd to following your progress.  I finally have a digital camera so I'll be able to post some of my progress pics too.  Have a great xmas...and new year's too!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 28, 2002)

Nov 28 Sat:

Well for 5 days I ate whatever I wanted, no planning and no six meals, felt very tired, sluggish and hungry all the time, although I was training, I missed the organized way of eating, and felt like I am letting my goals and dreams slip away, also that I am not taking care of my body, after a while eating carbs, started craving protein...very bizarre.
so I am back at it, stronger than before, carrying a flyer of fitness model search in May 2003 in Toronto. NEW GOAL IS TO COMPETE IN FITNESS CANADA "FAME" FITNESS & MODEL EXPO www.famecanada.com

I have 4 solid months, now I would need all the feedback and help to do this.

Right now I am:
5feet 2.5 inches
108lbs bf 19% 
bust   32
waist  26
hips   33
thighs 20 
calves 13
ankles 8
arms   12

(genetically I gain fat on my stomach and thighs, never on hips or chest)

Diet since 3days:

M1: 2whole eggs+4whites
greens
1tsp peanut butter
1/2 cup unsweetned soya milk

M2: 1scoop whey
1 cup un-sweetened soya milk
1Tbsp flaxmeal
1tsp flaxoil
1tsp peanut butter

(CAN I HAVE A LOW-CARB PROTEIN BAR SOMETIMES???)

3 MEALS
4oz chicken or turkey breast
greens
2tsp flaxoil

snack 2tbsp half & half with coffee/stevia

MEAL 6:
2whole eggs+4whites
greens
1/2 cup unsweetned soya milk
1 cup unflavoured gelatin with stevia and cinnamon

C15
P194
F80

CAL 1560

THANKS FF, LINA AND TP, WISH YOU GUYS ALL THE SUCCESS & HOPE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE FOR 2003


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey!
Glad to hear that you are back and redy to go at it again!
I got your mail. will respond in a bit.
Take care!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey girl.  Good luck.  Doesn't all that milk add to more than 15 carbs though?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi TP,
How was your christmas and hoildays coming along, NY would be fun on New Years Eve, what are your plans?

The soya milk I am having is per cup 1gram of carbs as its unsweetened (3 grams is fibre), as its ingrediants is only soya beans and its enriched with vitaman & calcium.

PER CUP 80 CAL CARBS 1 GRAM (3GRAM FIBRE)/ 1GRAM SUGAR, PROTEIN 8 GRAM, FAT 4 GRAM.

Nowadays I am having 1 to 2 cups of soyamilk so thats C2grams,

its that fine? for me its not a problem to switch to heavy cream or half & half, but than the fat count will go way up as I take coffee or tea (three times a day), have to kills my sweet-tooth too cause of putting stevia in it.

So if I switch to heavy cream (& stop taking soyamilk, the protein grams will go a bit down, as soyamilk has protein in it, and the fat grams will go about 24grams up switching to heavy cream..although heavy cream is more yummy)

Its strange, I was thinking of switching today from soya to heavy cream but than thought of the fat/calorie increase, also thinking of increase my veggie intake, and add berries to diet.

So, TP whats your suggestation?

Back to carb ups, will take less carbs compared to other recommended carb ups as felt sick all the times I did, so will start with C44 (in one sitting is alot for me, keep it at that for this week, and than see, maybe will increase next week.

Also, TP, I am moving to a new house tomorrow (with unhealthy house-mates), who haven't done the kitchen up yet. So I have to rely on either tuna out of a can...yuk or protein-very low carb bars, DP, told me not to have any, and I understand why! I agree? but in these circumstances, can you please recommend something, which I can eat (no kitchen or appliances)

Thanks 

WISHES FOR AN AWESOME 2003


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 30, 2002)

TP, Hi again,

So, I posted my goal and stats, I want to compete in  the Fitness Model Expo taking place in Toronto in May 2003, I am willing to make any changes in training and diet now to get the best results, I would love if you can help me through this.
I am back to the High protein/mod fat/low carb diet, it worked the best for me.
Adding more veggies to diet, two carb-ups per week.

So fresh start 2003, please let me know what to add in diet/& remove, increase/decrease.
I will start posting my training from Jan 2, 2003.
Open to changes to try my best for this expo.

Few of my pictures came out good from the shoot but not as I wanted them to look like. An artisit from toronto has comtacted me to do a portrait of my yoga posture and me, that sounds interesting.

today six meals 
C60
P190
F86

Today's carb up 
2 eziekiel wraps, 2tsp peanut butter+ 1tsp butter,
1/2 soya milk w/1tsp unsweetened cocoa
4 eggwhites with veggies
C44 P30 F18.93


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

Geez, other than tuna I can't think of much.  You'll have to stick with protein shakes mostly I guess.  Perhaps ordering in from a chicken place or steamed chick and broccoli chinese, no sauce.

On another note, didn't you give up friends who ate that way?  Now you are living with them?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 30, 2002)

No, they are not friends, I don't even know them, they are friends of my good grilfriends husband.

The friends I gave up were not real anyways.
Thanks, what do you think of the soya vs heavy cream?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

I have nor real opinion on that.  Never had soya.  Sounds odd though about the carb count.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 30, 2002)

Heavy cream has C0.5 per Tbsp, how much can I get away with in a day (if I have it in my shake too).
4 coffee's + shake, thats 6Tbsp right there? too much?

So, the soyamilk sounds too good to be true, can the label be wrong?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

> So, I posted my goal and stats, I want to compete in the Fitness Model Expo taking place in Toronto in May 2003



Good luck!  

I will see you there


----------



## QueenofSquats (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks W8, are you in the same category? I haven't registered yet, will soon, was trying to find, how much was it?

W8, whats your opinion on the amount of heavy cream per day in coffee? switching from unsweetened soyamilk, have you try the Canadian NutriSoya unsweetned brand? any opinion?

Thanks babe! for all your help this year, wish you the best for 2003


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Heavy cream has C0.5 per Tbsp, how much can I get away with in a day (if I have it in my shake too).
> 4 coffee's + shake, thats 6Tbsp right there? too much?



I am not sure how to answer this.  Get away with?  For what purpose?  Still being in ketosis, just generally losing BF .... the answer depends.  But generally, I wouldn't worry about the carbs in the heavy cream.  Just worry about the total daily calories and keep them lower than you maint. cals.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry...I don't do "soy". The cream is fine as long as it within your set and desired fat levels. If you want it, try to work it into a meal.

The entry fee is $95...up from $75. Yes, I'll be entering the same category.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

Uh, oh!  Intra-IM competition!

Leah, is this your last fitness before your forray into bb?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Uh, oh!  Inter-IM competition!
> 
> Leah, is this your last fitness before your forray into bb?




That's okay...CLP & I have competed against each other before 

QoS should be aware that there are many of her competitors on IM that never post 

The category is "fitness modelling", which can be compared to NPC's Figure division...physique judging only.  I'm not sure whether I will "give up" competing in fitness modelling...doubt it, even after BB...I have a little competition going w/ myself to improve my placing w/ this contest each year, since this is my third year competing in this particular contest


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

Ah, I knew you guys were in the same show(s) just didn't know the same class.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes...there's actually only one class w/ fitness modelling. Which makes for a big show....30 women the first year I competed...50 women last year...this year will likely be even bigger.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow.  And how many IM members do you expect in that class?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

At least three


----------



## Yanick (Dec 31, 2002)

Happy New Year QoS.  Just dropping everyone a line today before i go out.  Have some fun tonight!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks Yan, I did have fun at New Years eve, at the new beautiful house I have moved to, with my house-mates, and you what did you do?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi TP,
How was your New Years Eve? 

My BodyFat is 19%, weight 112 today.

How much bodyfat is realistic to reduce for me? So! to cut should I just reduce 250 calories from maintainence? or reduce fat or carbs? Same six meals or reduce?

Training I was thinking do cardio 20mins everday as I do, and for weights superset, more reps, light weights? any suggestations?


----------



## Yanick (Jan 2, 2003)

I went to a crappy party.  My New Years wasn't great, but oh well.  Glad to hear that you had fun.

Since i haven't seen TP here for a while i'll offer some advice.

Reduce your cals by either: eating less, doing cardio, or thermals.

Don't start doing lighter weights, higher reps.  To preserve muscle on a cut, you need to be pushing the same weights that you have been pushing, if you decrease the weight you are sending a signal to your body saying, "i don't need this muscle anymore, you can metabolize it for energy and save my fat for a real emergency."


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Yan,
I would love your advice/opinion on:

do you think I should gain more muscle before I cut (as my BF% is 19 now, if I gain more muscle that will go up)? 

what is better regular carb ups or having low carb everyday? (50-80g)

What about refeeds, on low carb or not?

Should I count the veggies in my carb quote?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

On going dilema, need solution:

I have moved to a very social/party house in toronto, my house-mates are in media, arts and film and will be throwing alot of great parties and having social gathering. The parties have already started, drinking/eating.

I don't have a problem being disciplined, but just on New Years eve we had a social get together, there was a great dinner, wine, champagne, I couldn't be a part of it, I joined them but looked at thier faces as they ate and drank.

I love being social, meeting people, going out and having fun, I have stopped travelling due to this bodybuiding lifestyle and sometimes feel depressed because of that.

I have started getting invitations to different parties, just today invited to one and I am carrying my chicken breast salad in my bag, I don't know what to.

My true nature is travelling, meeting new people, being active, trying different food, having fun, living life to the fullest.  I am not being able to do this by following my diet and lifestyle.

One day my mind says fuck it, you are going against who you really are, the next day it says I want good health, eat clean, look good.
I have been going back & forth in this thinking and its making me very say, I need to find some kind of permanent solution to balance all this.
Also a friend wants to introduce me to this guy, who is very social and eats at different expensive resturants everynight, if we hit off, I can't be part of his life? as all I will be eating is chicken breast? 


I am not big on eating junk or drinking excessive, but just the thought of doing this lifestyle for the rest of my life (I am so young right now) equals to failure, so does anyone here knows how to balance is out? I need all the advice I can get?

I hope I express this properly and am able to put in words where I am coming from.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

FEELING VERY FRUSTRATED AS I TRY TO FIND SOME BALANCE SO THIS YEAR 2003 I CAN STICK TO A WAY WHICH IS A BALANCE AND PERMANENT SOLUTION TO THIS PROBLEM, WAITING FOR GREAT FEEDBACK FROM YOU GUYS, I WISH SOMEONE HAS BEEN MY BOAT AND FIND A SOLUTION TO THIS?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2003)

QOS!  We all think of this, everyday as a matter of fact.  Only you can make that decision as to what is more important in your life.  If anyone knows this I sure as hell do!  I think there are times that you are way too strict on yourself and you disappoint yourself way too easy.  You need to lighten up sometimes. 

Yes fitness and being healthy is important to me and I struggle alot with my diet but I have realized that I am not going to sacrafice my well being and sanity for my diet.  On special occassions I say screw it and I eat what I want.  Now, if you really do intend to compete soon this isn't something you can do, BUT, if your looking for an in between, then stay with your healthy diet and on ocassion go out and have fun and don't worry about it the next day.  1 day every now and then of eating what you want isn't going to make you fat.  

I also don't think that you are 19% BF.  The pics I've seen certainly is no 19%.  I think you should get yourself retested.  

This is just my opinions in hopes that you will relax a bit.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

Last thing to add to this (Jan 3, 2003).

I am unhappy with this solution, (not so much because I can't eat a certain food, as I didn't cheat for one years 2000-2001, so its no problem for me to start disciplined), I am unhappy because I can't be social or part of fun with people around me, I can't be spontaneous, and am becoming so boring cause of this. But on the other hand I will be very unhappy if I am a FAT WHALE without any muscles, bloated and unhealthy??

IS THERE A WAY OUT OF THIS????????????????


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Mochy, thanks, I want to solve this problem and than think about competing, already it was one of my goals to compete this year, but my well-being is more important so till I figure this out, screw the competation, there will be many competation in this lifetime.

The pictures are from 2000, when I was 8%bf, weight 97lbs.eating 1200 calories a day for the whole year.

I am 19%bf now weight 112, with more muscle and fat.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi Mochy, you said once in a while you go easy on yourself, is that once a week, everyweek or once in a blue moon. Can you please give me a bit of details on your diet just to see how you are balancing things?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I follow DP's and w8's plans because I have found them to:

1.  Be the best for my body
2.  Easier to stick to

I don't necessarily plan my cheats.  For instance, I went home for a week and a half for the holidays.  I stayed to my diet and then on Christmas day I ate whatever I wanted, then the next day I went back on my diet.  Then a few days later my sisters called me up and said we are all going out this Saturday so for the remainder of the week and including Saturday I stayed on my diet and then went out Saturday night for dinner.  I don't usually cheat as much as I did over Christmas either.  I don't go overboard but I don't necessarily restrict myself to certain foods.  I don't always make a full day of cheating either, usually just a cheat meal every now and then.  I had planned on competing this year but due to medical issues I'm not.  I still like to stay lean but my sanity is also very important.

I don't do this on a weekly basis, I just use special occasions.  What a special occassion to me may not be the same for you.  Just be wise about it, if you've been invited to go out and have fun next weekend, stick to your diet until that day or that meal.  As DP once told me, you can't get fat overnight.

Again, I really don't think your 19%.  I'm 5'1", 119 and I'm at or around 15% give or take a little.  Why don't you join the group cut, I think it will be great support!

Just remember fitness and being healthy is a lifestyle, not a competition as to how fast you can get there.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Thanks Yan,
> I would love your advice/opinion on:
> 
> ...



regarding the bulking or cutting question, i can't really answer that for you.  That is a very subjective question and only you know the answer to that.  And yes, if you want to gain muscle you'll probably gain a bit of fat with it.

As an athlete, you definitely don't want to go straight low carb.  You need the carbs for your workouts or else you'll wind up burning yourself out and overtraining.

I also prefer carbing up because it offers a mental break from dieting, for me.  For instance, my last cut i would carb up friday night through saturday night, this was a perfect balance between bb'ing and being a normal person.  As i don't go out mon-fri only friday and saturday nights.  Scheduling my carb up during those times allowed me to go out and actually have fun and eat with my friends.  Next cut however, i'm carbing up every 3rd/4th day, because i don't mind giving up some more social life to achieve my goals.

Refeeds are used whenever you are below your maintanance cal level to keep Leptin from falling too quickly, making dropping bodyfat easier.

There really is no reason to count vegetables in your carb count.  Its a 'free food,' got that from DP


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2003)

QoS,

Every bodybuilder has had this problem atleast once in their lives.  A perfect balance does not exist. If you want to be more social, you will need to be less strict in your bodybuilding life.  And if you want a more strict bodybuilding life, you have to give up some of your social life.  I don't know what i can call it, but balance sounds like a decent word to use.

You need to find a balance between your social life and your bodybuilding life.  Whether that means incorporating a cheat meal into your schedule so you can go out or whether you will sacrifice a day of going out to stay on diet is really up to you.

Like i said before, i personally like scheduling carb ups around nights out.  I find that it works perfectly for me and i don't go crazy watching my friends eat pasta and french fries while i'm eating a garden salad.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Yan, I feel a bit better now, you mentioned regarding carbs, I felt burned out yesterday, if I do regular carb ups, how many carbs should I take during training days and non-training days.

Is P50% F30% C20% good or less carbs.
First 3 meals/after workout (never at night? right?) except carb-ups, right?

veggies are free food, what about apples/berries?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

Has anyone tried these keto products, DP, anyone else, I would like to try the bars or the muffin mix, is it fine on a bodybuilding diet? 

www.lifeservices.com


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Thanks Yan, I feel a bit better now, you mentioned regarding carbs, I felt burned out yesterday, if I do regular carb ups, how many carbs should I take during training days and non-training days.
> 
> Is P50% F30% C20% good or less carbs.
> ...



50/30/20 P/F/C sounds fine.  You can spread the carbs however you like throughout the day.  Make sure you are eating carbs in the morning and pre and post workout.  Spread the rest out throughout the day, or you can taper the carbs out as the day goes on, leaving your last meal with only P and F.

Carb ups can have different durations.  You can carb up on your last meal (beverly) or you can carb up after your workout until you sleep etc.  It all depends on how strict you want to be with your carb up.  Like i said i use carb ups as mental breaks from dieting, so i don't really count carbs.  I just know which foods i can and can't have and i eat as much as i can until i go to bed.

Apples/berries need to be counted as carbs.  An average apple will have around 25g of C, not sure about the berries.

DP has told me good things about lifeservices.  I ordered a fiber supp from them once, tasted great and the service was good.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

Yan for the past little while I being having P55% F45% C5%, and having carb-ups, when I increase the CARBS TO 20% do I still need the carb-ups.

Now, as you mentioned previously sugar is sugar, oats or sushi, whats the ratio I should work out, if I am having daily 20%C, on carb-up how much high can I go, and what will be the ratio of fat will be?


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2003)

Depends on what you want to do.  Seeing as you're not going completely Keto or anything, try aiming for 3-5g/kg of LBM on your carb ups.  Keep fat minimal and keep protein the same as always.

If you're still feeling burnt out with these carb ups, you can increase the carbs.

EDIT: how many calories will you be consuming per day?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2003)

Hola Queen and happy new year.  I have been reading this while on vacation, but I couldn't post from home, don't know why.

Anyway it seems that you are rehashing the same old thoughts, should I live or should I train.

Again, all of my philosphical posts address this issue.  It is a personal one.  You have to find a balance that makes YOU happy.  Only you can determine where on the scale will make you happiest.  It depends on your goals, as we have repeatedly discussed.  You still need to set long term goals.  And then short term goals that will get you there in due course.

If training for an upcoming show is what you want, well that should answer your question regarding balance -- THERE IS NONE, at least until the show is over.

P.S.  Lifeservices is good stuff, but not for contest training.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> On going dilema, need solution:
> 
> I have moved to a very social/party house in toronto, my house-mates are in media, arts and film and will be throwing alot of great parties and having social gathering. The parties have already started, drinking/eating.
> ...



Hey QOS!
Just incorporate what you wnat to do with the lifestyle! have you thought about travelling TO BB shows? Take some little weekend excursions. You can eat like to you watnt to , it just takes a bit more creativity.

Living in that house may be jus thte thing you need!

Taking food out with you? Sounds as if we have found ourselves a 'new' Leslie!
Wahoo!
(QOS, if you never met Leslie, she's go out to clubs and such, go out to her car and eat a chicken sandwhich or something and then go back inside! She also cometed and PLACED in her figure competition. She can do it, so can you!)


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 7, 2003)

Jan 7th, 2002.

Have been eating pretty clean, six meals, carbed up yesterday, again feel bloated and sluggish.

I have decided this year I am not competing, its not the right time, I have to put my energy in settling in my new house, focusing on my career and my health, finding the balance.
Still will train hard, eating healthy and clean but can't do any extreme dieting or training this year, as I have alot going on now & this year, I want to expand my fitness company, focus on financial security, so I am going to except my limitation, and be honest to myself that right now I can't material the goal of competing, instead I will focus on my well-being and the life changes I am going through.

I also want to learn as much as I can about training and nutrition & ofcourse my own body (which I still really don't know).


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 7, 2003)

Lyle McDonald in his BodyOpus diaries indicated that the bloated feeling is an indication of glucose spillover into your fat cells.  He suggests, as a subjective measure of when "enough is enough" that you should stop refeeding when this feeling first comes on.  Perhaps, you should try smaller and smaller refeeds until you do not feel this way.  Should they get small enough, perhaps more frequent refeeds are in order.

In Rob's NHE journal, he discusses how Rob Faigan's NHE requires prebedtime feeding so that you are sleeping when you get that serotinin sleepy feeling.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks TP,
I will try to order this book. 

I have found with me, I don't have bloating or any problems when I am completely depleted which is 5days, is it wise to carb-up after 5days, I did it previously but went overboard and binged.

Also for carb-ups/refeed, can I do it on normal food like sushi or have to go with the oats/banana etc. I will try to experiment again, but small changes instead of drastic ones I did previously.

How are you doing, how is 2003 coming along?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> I have found with me, I don't have bloating or any problems when I am completely depleted which is 5days, is it wise to carb-up after 5days, I did it previously but went overboard and binged.
> 
> Also for carb-ups/refeed, can I do it on normal food like sushi or have to go with the oats/banana etc. I will try to experiment again, but small changes instead of drastic ones I did previously.
> ...



These are questions you ask over and over and have received many responses to.  I think you continue to ask because the answers vary.  That's because there is no right answer and it depends on your goals (are you attempting to get into ketosis, or just being low carb).  You should experiment and see what types of carbs ups and at what frequency work best for you.

Personally the whole idea of a carb up, or refeed, is not something I have much experience with.  It is something I am interested in and will likely try to manipulate in the near future to see what works best for me.  So I have been reading a lot of different opinions and options and simply sharing the possibilities with you.  In terms of what is best?  Fuck knows.  What is best FOR YOU?  Not a clue either.

Lyle carbed up on candy corn and jelly beans, though Duchaine recommends clean carbs.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 8, 2003)

Couple of questions in my mind?

How many cups of coffee is safe to take in a day?

Which one is better to take as a last protein meal eggs/eggwhites or reduced carb soyaflour/ soya protein/soya milk?

If the body can turn protein in glucose, is insulin secreted in the process, can you have a insulin spike by eating too much protein or fat?

If you take simple carbs, (high GI) whats the amount which doesn't give you a insulin spike? or promote fat storage?

Due to increase in muscle mass and high metabolism can you make the need of your body consumption of carbs more effecient?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 8, 2003)

Jan 8:

M1: 5whites+1whole
mushroom, green onion, garlic, ginger
1/2cup unsweetened soya
1Tbsp heavy cream
2cups of coffee (have been drinking loads of it nowadays)

Meal2/M3/M4:
4oz chicken
greens
1Tbsp (homemade dressing, 
made with tofu/flaxoil/avocado/sour cream/parmesan cheese/olives/herbs/spices)

M5:
1scoop plain whey
2Tbsp heavy cream
1Tbsp flaxmeal

coffee with 2tbsp half & half

M6:
1whole+5whites
greens
1Tbsp heavy cream with coffee


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

Couple of questions in my mind?

How many cups of coffee is safe to take in a day?

*Safe for what? *

Which one is better to take as a last protein meal eggs/eggwhites or reduced carb soyaflour/ soya protein/soya milk?

*Whole eggs.  Best last meal is slow digesting protein, fat, and fiber.*

If the body can turn protein in glucose, is insulin secreted in the process, can you have a insulin spike by eating too much protein or fat?

*Fat no.  Protein, don't know, don't think so though.  DP? *

If you take simple carbs, (high GI) whats the amount which doesn't give you a insulin spike? or promote fat storage?

*You will always get an insulin spike, how high is the question. *

Due to increase in muscle mass and high metabolism can you make the need of your body consumption of carbs more effecient?

*Huh? *


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 8, 2003)

very sore and tired, just did cardio, I was training 4days for the past 2 years, increased it to 5days and few weeks back when I had more energy I was doing 2workouts, one in morning, one at night.
I am cutting down to 4days again, 20mins cardio everyday


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 8, 2003)

how much coffee safe for good health????

TP, how many whole eggs a day for a women?

Due to increase in muscle mass and high metabolism can you make the need of                       your body consumption of carbs more effecient?

I mean if your body can take 100g of carbs a day without it converting to fat, due to increase in muscle mass can it increase to lets say 120g a day?

so whole eggs are better than caesin (in soya?)

Is soya or cheese (on maintaining) a bodybuilding food?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

It just crystalized for me the continual problems I have with your questions and why I struggle to answer them.  You ask questions in a vacuum.  Almost all of your questions are inherently CONTEXT specific and you want THE answer, when there is none.

I hereby amend all of my previous answers to "it depends".


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 8, 2003)

There is always an answer, I like to gather opinions and feedback from people like you or others who have been bodybuilding for years, learning from others experiance is one of the ways and than trail & error, I am doing both, hope I am clear in my text this time.
thanks TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> There is always an answer



No there isn't.  People can always give "opinions", but there is not always an answer.  More importantly there is not always THE ANSWER that applies to all situations.

For example, how many cups of coffee is okay for good health?

Come on.  Define good health.  For whom?  What is that persons genetic predispositions (hypertension, cardiac issues, etc)?  Lifestyle?  Activity level?

To answer this question you need to (1) know the effects of caffiene on the body, both short and long term, and (2) apply those effects or potential effects to a specific person, and (3) know the variables about that person that might be effected by caffiene.

How many eggs a day for women?  Are all woman the same?  Do they all have the same predispositions toward cholesterol?  Do they eat and train the same (other than egg consumption)?

I would posit that 1 egg per day would be bad for some women while others can have DOZENS a day with only positive results.

When you ask how many carbs can you handle -- that depends on tons of other factors including your current diet other than carbs.  Carb level is not the only (indeed not the PRIMARY) factor of fat loss.  I can take a stab at answering this question in the context of a given specific diet, but I fear that you would extrapolate that answer (i.e. the exact number of carbs) and apply it when you change your diet completely.

Does that make sense?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes, its does. 
Eating clean is obviously healthy and in a longer run good for old age, in my mind, now in your opinion, is manipulating food (like in Lyle diary-carbing up on candies), can give you the same results as eating clean all the time. If done probably?

TP, in your bodybuilding years, if you are maintaining, do you cheat??? how often?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes, its does. 
Eating clean is obviously healthy and in a longer run good for old age, in my mind, now in your opinion, is manipulating food (like in Lyle diary-carbing up on candies), can give you the same results as eating clean all the time. If done probably?

*What results?  Long term health?  Fuck knows.  Fat loss? Don't really know, but I would speculate, based on what I have read and what Lyle wrote, carbing up on sweets rather than on clean foods will probably produce slower fat loss results.  But 10 weeks is just as good as 8 weeks unless you have a deadline no?  Moreover, if it helps your sanity, and helps you STAY on the diet isn't that better than a diet that would produce more results IF you could stay on it?  I will be embarking on a diet like the one Lyle following in about six weeks, I'll know more then!*

TP, in your bodybuilding years, if you are maintaining, do you cheat??? how often?

*Ahh, maintaining what?  My personal BF set point is about 15-20%, which is rather high, unfortunately for me.

I would have to answer that question by stating that unless I am specifically dieting, I am always cheating, sometimes more frequently than others.  BTW, simply asking this question betrays the fact that you have not read my journal!   You would not only see my cheating, but the various heckling therein.*


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

P.S.

How frequently one can cheat depends on:

- current BF level
- natural set point
- size of the cheat

So once again, there is no "one size fits all" answer.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 8, 2003)

TP, I guess! I have to keep on experimenting till I find a balance and the right way for me.
have a great day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> TP, I guess! I have to keep on experimenting till I find a balance and the right way for me.
> have a great day.



I may be wrong but this sounds like you are not fully absorbing my answers and are just "yesing" what I am saying.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 10, 2003)

TP, I absoultely understand what you are saying.

I am learning more about C-K-D, nowadays I am eating loads of protein, which my body is using as fuel (one of the guys at the C-K-D forum told me thats not the best way to go for C-K-D).

I will keeping on experimenting till I find a way in which I can look/feel good & strong, maintain my muscles, be lean and still can enjoy real good yummy food within moderation.
C-K-D seems promising.

I can't thank you enough for always being there to 
help me. Thanks again and have an awesome weekend.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

Anytime.

You too!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 19, 2003)

I am back, missed this forum, I was learning and trying C-K-D.
Lost 1%bf, went in ketosis, but was so deprivated of not eating food and only lard, so back to the high protien/mod fat.

Will start posting everything from tomorrow.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 19, 2003)

I was wondering what happened to you....thought you left the Board.  Nice to have you back


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 19, 2003)

I AM TRYING TO PUT MY NEW PIC, BUT HAVING PROBLEMS, THE WINDOW OF NOT BEING LOGGED IN KEEPS ON APPEARING, HELP??


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 19, 2003)

How are you FF, yes! I missed this forum, how are things going for you? 

I tried C-K-D, looked and felt like crap, now back to high protein, since a week eating without a plan, hungry all the time, today after every hour or two I am hungry, had loads of protein and fat, still hungry, what to do if you are starving even after having your six meals and full quote of food for the day?

Any new stuff happening while I was gone, I missed you TP.


----------



## lina (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Queen!

Glad you are back! 

Hey I'm starting a new program too, wanna do it together? I'd love to have some company! 

I'm cycling Mod carbs (75g carbs) with Lower carbs (25-50g) carbs every week...

How many cals are you eating?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 20, 2003)

Things are going well for me...11 weeks out from my competition BUT I'm considering not doing it.  I am in university part-time and just took on a full-time job.  I just don't know if it can fit into my scheduale now and I don't want to do it if I can't totally commit to doing my best.  I'll have to decide soon....like in a few days...need to make sure I'm not making an emotional decision since I felt kind of down this weekend.

As for your question.....what to do after you have your six meals and still feel hungry...well...if you're not competing I try to listen to my body...if I still feel hungry it MAY mean your body is deprived therefore feed it.  On the other hand you need to decide if you're really hungry or if emotions, etc. are making you feel hungry but physiologically you're really not.  You will have to make that decision but remember our bodies are smart and do not like to be deprived in the long-term.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey FF,
I am sure you will come up with a decision which will work the best, if you need a suggestion let me know.

I did eat alot yesterday, feel better today.

have to do grocery shopping, hate grocery shopping in this freezing cold without a car.

Question in my mind: If the calories of a food is the same but the grams of protein/fat vary what do you count.

I love chicken drumsticks, hate chicken breast, obviously chicken breast is better, if I keep the protein portion same can I substuitue it and not count the extra fat?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 20, 2003)

Jan 20, 2003

Today got a comment from a stylist who doesn't know me, that I look like a mean/strong bodybuilder/pt, (I do look big, my arms especially), all the food/heavy lifting  has given me a great back and arms, but my abs and thighs are suffering, have to lose fat from there.

So relified of eating protein again and not only lard (in C-K-D), I have discovered that my cutting point is 15 calories per bw, rather than 12.

TODAYS WORKOUT: progessed from last two weeks

warm up rows 1 set of 12/65
ONE ARM ROWS 12/45 10/40 8/35
LAT ROWS 12/105 12/105 6/125
T-BAR 12/80 10/95 8/105 
CABLE ROWS 8/100 8/110
WIDE GRIP LAT PULL DOWNS 12/75 12/75
REVERSE GRIP 12/90 12/90

HAD MY SHAKE with 1 scoop whey, 1tsp flaxoil, 
1 Tbsp flaxmeal 

after 1 hour did intense 20mins cardio (which I have created), it included sprinting/jumping jacks/kick back/spinning, using the fast-twich fibers.... zoomed out, will be really sore tomorrow. 

I close my eyes and get aware of how I feel, I am push myself to do the last heavy rep, I feel strong and powerful, I visualize my muscle developing, this is the moment I feel most connected to myself as I am in an act of making me.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 20, 2003)

When I count my cals I focus on grams of protein, carbs, and fat...not calories listed on the box or pkg.  If you want the drumsticks make sure you get the same amount of protein but you will likely have to reduce some fat in other meals.  IMO...boneless skinless chicken thiighs may be a good choice...relatively low in fat but AMAZING taste...IMO...WAY BETTER THAN BREASTS.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey QOS!
Did you feel goodwhen you got the compliment?
It is nice when people you do not know say nice things. Or even better when someone you have not seen in a while says that you are looking better!
Keep kicking it!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

Burner, you are one positive guy, Thanks 

FF, thanks, according to DP, veggies are free food, but when I was doing C-K-D, and our Dear Dr.Atkins says to count veggies too as carbs, I love veggies, but want to stay under 25g of carbs on most days (except carb-ups/refeeds), 
should I count veggies like onions/tomotoe/okra, etc (high in carbs, compared to greens) or can I use it as free food????

I AM TRYING TO PUT MY NEW AVATAR BUT THE SYSTEM IS NOT ALLOWING ME, DP OR W8 HELP PLEASE...CHEERS


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

Jan 21, 2003:

Back in action.

M1: 5 whites+ 1whole
       2 cups greens
       1 cup unsweetened soya milk with coffee
       1/2 oz avocado

Calcium, 2 Mutivitamins

I can't sleep much, on high protein, I am so alert, quite sore today, taking glutamine, want to take something more to reduce soreness from heavy workouts.

Also thinking of taking ECA, for the first time, what is a safe dose to start with, any side-effects, except being jazzed


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Any new stuff happening while I was gone, I missed you TP.



I am always around, though sometime more than others.  Still trying to find a workable eating plan I see.  I certainly is a hard thing to do.


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

WOW Looking awesome TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> WOW Looking awesome TP!



Thanks, though I am not exactly sure what you are referring to since this is Queen's journal.  My avatar I guess?  That was last summer.  You can check out my fat pics in my journal.  I get another month to be fat, than the cut starts again.


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> 
> I AM TRYING TO PUT MY NEW AVATAR BUT THE SYSTEM IS NOT ALLOWING ME, DP OR W8 HELP PLEASE...CHEERS



You need to resize it.  I'm not sure what the actual req'mts are but maybe kuso could help... or if you send it to me I can try to do it for you...

Great compliment from your hairdresser!

What kind of ECA are you thinking of? Homemade stuff?  I used to use Xenadrined EFX (ephedrine free) and started off with 1 pill at a time to see what the effects would be and slowly increased it to the req'd dosage...but now I have stopped since I'm back on my thyroid meds...

I like this:


> I close my eyes and get aware of how I feel, I am push myself to do the last heavy rep, I feel strong and powerful, I visualize my muscle developing, this is the moment I feel most connected to myself as I am in an act of making me.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

Lina, I tried to re-size it, once it finishs doing that, it keeps on popping the window to enter my loggin-in, I think there is something wrong with my account, as I was not around for a while, maybe its discontinued.

I will try it again tonight. Thanks


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

I was thinking of taking ECA,  20mg epherine, 200mg caffeine & 81mg aspirin, 2-3times a day, also HCA/Vanagyl/Chorium & Magesium.

Has anyone tried all these goodies?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

TP, I have finally figured my diet. I am following  a high protein/mod fat/no carbs and then having 4 meals (which is the food I love & crave) as re-feeds. When I did C-K-D, I figured out have much carbs I need to re-fill my liver & muscle, in grams, so I am using the calculations to have treats like sushi/ thai food/ healthy flour muffins as carb-ups, as without protein & fat in my re-feed or carb-ups my body doesn't response well (stomach problems & bloating).

If this doesn't give me the result I want, than small change will be to go back to DP's carb-ups (oats & stuff).

I feel motivated, although physically tired as training clients/teaching yoga & moving, although with my experimenting with diet since 5 months, has left me really exhausted.

But I was amazed by the strength I put out at gym today, feel like napping, will plan my days of week to give myself more rest.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

TODAYS WORKOUT: LEGS

not too much rest between sets, legs are toasted.

SQUATS 12/115 12/115 12/115
LEG PRESS 12/135 12/135 10/155
HACK SQUATS 12/95 12/105 8/225
LEG EXTENSIONS 8/35 8/35 SINGLE LEGS 8/15
LEG CURLS 12/80 10/90 8/100
HAMSTRING CURLS 12/80 10/90 8/100
LEG KICK-BACKS 8/30 8/30
LEG SIDE-KICKS OWN BODY WEIGHT 2 SETS OF 12
HIP AB 12/80 12/70 12/70
HIP AD 12/160 12/150 12/140
LUNGES WALKING/SIDES & STEPS

LEGS ARE BURNING, TOTALLY ZENED OUT 

HAD SHAKE 1SCOOP PLAIN WHEY ISOLATE, 1tsp flaxoil
1Tbsp Flaxmeal

20 mins very light bike.

after 11/2 hr
M3: 4oz extra lean mince chicken
    greens
    1tsp flaxoil
    1oz avocado


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

Glad to hear it.  I'll be watching to make sure, though!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

I like that fact that you are such a great mentor always there in the time of need, thanks.

2003, I want my diet to go smooth, I have been unfair to my body by shocking it since 5 months by these numerous diets and peroids of overeating.

Have to take care of my body now.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

TP, wants your opinion on me taking ECA and other supplements for fat burning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

I think EC is a good thermogenic stack assuming 

- you don't overdo it
- your body reacts well
- you don't take it before high carb meals
- you don't use it for more than 4 weeks straight unless you take off a couple of days per week.

Others?  What others?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 21, 2003)

OTHERS ARE:
                     All-in-One thermogenics 
                     ECA stacks 
                     Ephedra-free fat burners with                      caffeine 
                     Stimulant-free fat burners 
                     Carb blockers 
                     Fat blockers 
                     Thyroid hormone increasers 
                     Transdermal fat loss gel 
                     Hardcore straight ephedra                      products 

White Willow Bark 
This herb contains a substance called salicin. Fortunately, unlike aspirin which when consumed in large quantities can cause serious stomach problems, White Willow Bark contains certain nutrients which can not put your stomach in risk.
White Willow Bark Extract contains about 10% of salicin. 


* Guggul 
* L-Carnitine 
* Yohimbe 
* Chromium 
* Hydroxycitric Acid (or Garcinia cambogia, HCA) 

*Soy Protein 
Soy Protein supplementation can help boost thyroid-hormone levels and maybe help maintain them during calorie restricted diets, since when you start dieting, your body always tries to keep your fat by lowering thyroid hormone levels,
making it even more difficult to lose fat. I think that lsolated Soy Protein is the best since it contains large amounts of phytochemicals which can help support natural production of your thyroid hormones. 

Recommended dosage: Add 40-50 grams of soy protein per day with your meal replacement powder, when you are dieting.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

Jeez that's a lot.

I'd say worthwhile things to consider are:

EC
YohimBINE

I have seen little evidence, anecdotal or otherwise than any other above products do anything.  I have heard goo dthings about Avant's FL7, and intend to try that at some point soon.  I don't think any other "topical" fat burners/transporters do squat.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 22, 2003)

nothing seems to be working out, my workout was so intense and hard yesterday, had only protein & fat, today I am bloated and look aweful, my skin has red spots, my stomach is so bloated although I haven't eaten any carbs.

I can don't want to torture my body & mind anymore, ideally I want to give up dieting, eat healthy and exercise.

I feel like leaving everything in my life (as nothing is working out), and starting fresh.

I am going to the gym, I have changed my whole life around fitness, and what I got in return is illness and mental anguish, I think right now its not worth for me, the on;y right thing whcih comes in my mind is letting go.

I don't know what I will do, I feel physically sick and depress, I need to find a permenant solution as this is a cycle I am following which needs to end.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Personally, Queen, I think it is your approach and attitude and not your diet(s).  I know you will find that statement harsh and be upset with me, but it isn't meant that way at all.


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks, though I am not exactly sure what you are referring to since this is Queen's journal.  My avatar I guess?  That was last summer.  You can check out my fat pics in my journal.  I get another month to be fat, than the cut starts again.


I posted this in YOUR journal Dont know how it ended up here......

Sorry QOS


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 22, 2003)

Queen...just my opinion but have you considered trying a balanced approach to healthy eating such as eating plenty of fruits and vegtables, lots of fiber, moderate healthy complex carbs, adequate protein, and relatively minimal fat (stressing good fats).

IMO...you need balance and should stop being so hard on yourself.  I don't understand how your body can change so drastically in only a day or two unless you're binging or something...which you're not.

We're here to help you....so my words are meant to be used as encouragement...definately not critism.  Good luck!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks FF,
I deprived myself to the limit that I start getting sick, (as I workout heavy & intense and am very active in my daily life), than I eat carbs and than binge on stuff like sushi, thai food & muffins, I love fruits & veggies and before starting all these diets had in mind to eat healthy for the rest of my life, but right now all these diets are making me more fat and depress, as I overeat or am so low of nutrients that I get sick.

I am doing what you mentioned, balance and moderation, no diets.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 23, 2003)

Nice to here...any nutritional plan that "bans" certain foods and dramatically cuts out certain food groups "usually" leads to such a mental state of deprivation that OVEREATING tends to be the end result....."in the long-term.

The key is balance for longevity!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 23, 2003)

FF, you wrote me once how obessed you got to not having  carbs, right now how have you find a balance, can you please write me (when you are maintaining) how do you balance your diet.

I feel trapped once I start weighing food, eating every 3 hours, Iam thinking of just eating one hungry, or atleast not counting, what do you do?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 23, 2003)

Queen...I will try to PM you in the next couple of days...and if I forget give me a reminder k?  Been busy but I want to help!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks FF, 
I will figure it out.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll PM you on Sunday night...k?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks FF,
I am putting all my thoughts together, after all the diets/ overeating, I havn't gained much fat (have gained 1 inch on abs and thighs) so overall,not that much damage done.

I want to design a lifestyle of eating which I can stick to comfortably, no temparory diets, something stable and permenant, start healthy and enjoy life too.

I am starting a new journal from tomorrow, thanks for all your help.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

..and just to be the first to wish you a: HAPPY MONDAY!!!


----------

